# JANIKvonD's first proper go at it!



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alritey! this is my first proper inj cycle so i might aswell keep a wee log to keep me on track.

wee bit about me- was right into athletics in my younger to late teen's (hawkhill harriers) so always been a big dreep. lost interest and piled on the beef, altho always bounced back and stripped it off easily when it got too bad. always trained with weights from i was young and got abit more serious the older i got been at it hard for last few years now.

anyway my goals are get 'big n ripped' :lol: aye right, last year i was upto just over 17st 15-17% bf so getting back there would be a good start! had allot of sh!t going on last year so never stepped foot in a gym for 7 month  ended up dropping to 16.4st of fat in jan12 so been cuttingish  since then lol nothing too drastic started with keto threw the week and a cheat weekend, dropped to 14.4st as of the 1st of this month then slowly upping my cals since then. i was gonna be cutting threw the summer to finally get to these abs but the cvnts arent showing face and the weather's p!sh so fvck it here we go!!

cycle history

- first ever was a t400 and deca200 for 10 weeks when i was 17 :lol: didnt have a fvckin clue.

then oxy's later that year.

-epi cycle couple year ago.

-SD matrix last year before i went AWOL.

....so basically im a sasij natty today.

planned cycle

PC test e 600mg a week for 15weeks.

was gonna do a kickstart but tbh id rather see how i react to the test alone.

im also getting the snip next month (17july :scared: ) so i MAY cruise after this...we'll see 

few stats

6'2"

age-25

current weight 14st7 (was 14.4 start of the month)

waist - 34"

chest - 42" i have slight Pectus excavatum (actually diagnosed with it from birth not just an excuse for having sh!t chest lol) it used to be real bad in my younger days but its less obvious these days with more beef on me.

bi- 15.5" :crying:

-took these start of the month and iv lost my tape!

PB's (sh!te)

bb press 142.5kg 1rm

dead 140kg (never really done them)

squat 110kg :lol: no point bullsh!tting eh lol only cheating myself.

ill point out these were last year so im way down on them atm, well the BBpress anyway..squats/deads are the same lol.

current pics to follow, lets get eating!! x

STARTING PICS! absolute sh!te photos but the best i can get atm-


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

had this one from last week but ill get some better ones tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and im not actually starting the cycle until monday.

diet today- (first day of bulking so gonna be hard getting the grub in me thinks)

8am- 60g whey 50g oats shake in water. pint of milk made into a big milky coffee

10.15am- 300g chicken breast 75g rice (whole grain)

12.30pm - 150g chicken breast 75grice (might have a couple wraps instead)

4.00pm - 60g whey 50g oats in water

7.00pm- 90g whey in water

8.00pm - tea (whatever she's cooking but will have plenty protein)

11pm - pint of milk before bed and some pb.

diet's not the best but ill do a big shop tomoro as i had planned to cut threw the summer as i said....thats changed last night :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with this mate.Where do you train in Dundee?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers bud. council gym's mate, douglas, lochee & disc usually.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

update- mind i said test only to see the effects of test alone......just ordered some Dbol. ahwell


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back tonight-

Wide grip pull downs

2x 8 x40kg

8x 60kg

8x 65kg

7x 75kg(failure)

Wide grip rows

8x 55kg

8x 65kg

8x 75kg

6x 85kg (failure)

Hammer grip pullups

3x 6/5/4 all to failure

Rear delt flys

3x10 12.5kg db's

Db shrugs

3x15 30kg db's

Tricep db extension

3x12 15kg dbs

Tricep cable push downs

4x8 42kg

Superset with reverse grip single arm push downs...killer

Was an ok sesh plenty energy! Just buzzing now I can eat again! Just way to have a couple steaks and 2big baked tatties!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck dude


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbbbbed!

Good luck mate will be following.

I would be tempted to take 150g chicken from 10.15 meal and put it at 7pm, unless it's a convenience thing?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers men. I'll look at that mate but tbh I'm a hungry cvnt in the morning lol I'll have a look at that tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Subbbbbed!
> 
> Good luck mate will be following.
> 
> I would be tempted to take 150g chicken from 10.15 meal and put it at 7pm, unless it's a convenience thing?


Actually 7pm (90g whey) is pwo mate. Shoulda said that


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Double that breakfast mate get a good 900-100 cals in you first thing, as it makes it easier to get 3500 + for a good bulk

(100g porridge oats, 2 banannas, yoghurt, 60g whey that gives me around 950 cals)

Or just ignore me and do what you want :lol:

Subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Double that breakfast mate get a good 900-100 cals in you first thing, as it makes it easier to get 3500 + for a good bulk
> 
> (100g porridge oats, 2 banannas, yoghurt, 60g whey that gives me around 950 cals)
> 
> ...


I just usually have 200-300 grams of porridge every morning & thats me sorted maybe a small shake as well.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Double that breakfast mate get a good 900-100 cals in you first thing, as it makes it easier to get 3500 + for a good bulk
> 
> (100g porridge oats, 2 banannas, yoghurt, 60g whey that gives me around 950 cals)
> 
> ...


cheers mate, todays breaky might be abit more to your liking 

2xslices soya & linseed bread

3xbacon

6xeggs (4whole 2whites)

1xbannana

1x70g whey in water

1xpint of milk made into a milky coffee.

just adding that up....1500cal! :scared: maybe went abit ott there considering thats the 1st of 6 meals today & im not supposed to be training :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mind i said not starting cycle till monday.....sh!t just came so first stab tonight :scared: bring it


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Subbed, good luck bro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just spotted janik


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do 800mg


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

All the best m8, the gear should give you a nice boost towards your ultimate goal. Your spending the dosh so you might as well give it your all  reppppppeedd!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do 800mg


 :lol: its 300mg/ml...900 ok for u? lol suppose i could do 2.5ml a week (750mg) for 12weeks. stop fvckin tempting me !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> All the best m8, the gear should give you a nice boost towards your ultimate goal. Your spending the dosh so you might as well give it your all  reppppppeedd!!!


cheers jock!

ill get some pics tonight before i end up a fat cvnt again :lol: shoulda took them start of this month when bf was lower!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: its 300mg/ml...900 ok for u? lol suppose i could do 2.5ml a week (750mg) for 12weeks. stop fvckin tempting me !


Haha do it!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah do it lol, in for a penny in for a pound 12wks time you'll be mahoooosive.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha do it!!


just remembered iv only bought 2ml syringes  ill do 2ml tonight and decide if im gonna pin twice (1.5ml mon + 1.0ml thurs) we'll see

mind iv got Dbol too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food today

*7am*-2xslices soya & linseed bread

3xbacon

6xeggs (4whole 2whites)

1xbannana

1x70g whey in water

1xpint of milk made into a milky coffee

*10.15am*-

70g whey

70g chashews

*12.45-*

100g wholewheet pasta

2xtins tuna

dolop light mayo

*4.30-*

300g chicken breast

75d whole grain rice

*6.00*

apple & banana pre wo

*
7.00*

100g whey

*
8.00*

chicken stirfry with egg noodles n veg etc

*11.00*

pint milk & some pb

plent cals there me thinks...wont fvckin need the roids!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

do 900 mg and go all inn mate !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hehehe gettin all giggly :lol: *** i am, watch this ill jab tonight and be like "fvck this".


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hehehe gettin all giggly :lol: *** i am, watch this ill jab tonight and be like "fvck this".


Nah mate iknow your a man and not a pussy  So jab twice tonight and have a smoke after !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah mate iknow your a man and not a pussy  So jab twice tonight and have a *[email protected]* after !


now were talking


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats wrong with 1200?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Whats wrong with 1200?


Yep 2ml in each butt cheek and your GTG


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anyway mofo's...im doing squats *&* deads tonight mg:

+some forearms and abs. ill let yas know how the jab went


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good man


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

First jab done! Piece of ****  no pain 2.25ml straight in the glute then went and done my First proper leg workout tonight in ages

Squats-

75kgx8

85kgx8

85kgx8

Deads-

100kgx8

110x8

110x7 (failure)

Forearm curls-

17.5kg db 3x12 each side

Leg extension-

63kgx8

70kgx8

80kgx7failure

Leg curls (ham) -

80kgx4failure. Lol

50kgx8

50kgx8

P!sh weights but not done them in a year :/ will get there! Hopping for 200kg deads and 150kg squat by the end of the cycle, maybe a bit optimistic but we'll see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ar$e had been throbbing all night lol nightmare to sleep on! So much for the painless jab


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ar$e had been throbbing all night lol nightmare to sleep on! So much for the painless jab


First cycle right ? Don`t worry your body just needs to get use to jabbing mate  I remember my first jab i had a dead leg 3 straight days after the jab omg :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i see its your first injectable cycle in a long time , ay pip is gonna happen then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

it's not to bad tbh....actually enjoy it abit :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it's not to bad tbh....actually enjoy it abit :lol:


nice  I remember first time jabbing i was shaking so bad omg  Did it in my quad with a Green pin as well :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL green look HUGE compaired to the blue, my first inj cycle my mate used to jab me with the green....cant mind how it felt. but i just cracked on with it last night.. quite awkward doing glute myself but went really well, even with the girls banging on the bathroom door wondering what im doing :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RITE some pics, there absolute SH!TE quality but its the best i could get at the time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do quads it's soooo easy lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do quads it's soooo easy lol


might do next time, looks a doddle like


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck Janik!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damerush said:


> Good luck Janik!


cheers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food for the day-

7.30- 2x slices soya & linseed bread

70g whey

1x banana

10.30-



 fvckin love being able to eat again!

1.00-

70g whey

1x slice soya &linseed bread

70g cashews

4.00-

150g chicken breast

100g brown rice

7.00-

whatever she's cooking (usually my biggest meal of the day)

11.00-

70g whey

pint of milk.

no gym tonight...but i feel like im just waisting a day :lol: itching to get in now im on cycle.

my dead ar$e is alot beter now so hopefully get a better sleep tonight


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cvnt haha! Me and my bro were talking last night and i had major craving for a mcdonalds or a full english litrally just kept looking in the cupboards for no reason cause i wernt lettling myself have anything. Then my bro kept trying to egg me on to go get a mcdonalds or big johns so i went to bed and had a dream about it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

antere07 said:


> Cvnt haha! Me and my bro were talking last night and i had major craving for a mcdonalds or a full english litrally just kept looking in the cupboards for no reason cause i wernt lettling myself have anything. Then my bro kept trying to egg me on to go get a mcdonalds or big johns so i went to bed and had a dream about it lol


LOL we've got 24hr McDonalds here


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yer so have i which is why he wanted me to go haha kept talking about how he could eat 3 big macs's milkshakes mcflurrys and all that i was just like shut up man im going bed haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't beat it mate. My diet went to fvck from 4pm meal, if you go on holiday in my work uv to bring in cakes for the boys...so instead of chicken & rice was cream cake & 100g protein shake lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Sunday fellow [email protected] Diets all to fvck this w.e! Went to the gym straight out of bed today...felt weak as foook.

Shoulders-

3sets db shoulder press.

3sets db front raises

3sets db bent arm side raises

3sets cable face pulls

Food was

Pre workout

Nutrition can banana flavour from the 'ethnic' shop like 500cals! 30g protein.

pwo 100g whey

2chicken &bacon sany's

And just sitting waiting on my 'mighty trio' (8oz rump, 200g chicken, king prawns) & pint of Stella to arrive at my table in this beefeater 

Will make up the cals later on.

Took the kids to the royal highland show in Edinburgh, what a flange fest that turned out too be!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got my dbol!!! They look alrite?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just got my dbol!!! They look alrite?


Nice.

Just seen your journal. Will be following mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers bud, took 20mg this morning...20 tonight. Looks like this party is about to start


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Only 40mg a day?

Come on now JvonD your letting the side down, 60mg pre wo at least!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Only 40mg a day?
> 
> Come on now JvonD your letting the side down, 60mg pre wo at least!


Lol iv upped it to 50mg a day, 30pre wo. See how that goes. How longs left of ur cycle mate? Got next one planned?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Test almost done, still running tbol for another 3 weeks or so

Test deca and dbol for next cycle I think. Or just go for it after tbol as am shut down anyway!

After all what's the point of recovering then doing it again?

Undecided still feeling kinda good at the moment, if I turn into a fvckin female on pct then it's time to do another round.

I really need to get rid of the bf though so that's probably the next piece of the puzzle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Test almost done, still running tbol for another 3 weeks or so
> 
> Test deca and dbol for next cycle I think. Or just go for it after tbol as am shut down anyway!
> 
> ...


 :lol: im in the same boat mate....thinkin bout cruising for a month after this and just doing 5 weeks cruise 8 week blasts, we'll see how this goes first!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lunch


lol dirty bulk then?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's cleaner than I eat


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

That lunch got a LOL,was the salmon supposed to be your lunch then you thought 'fvck it'!

Odd question mate but what gym has the heaviest dumbells in Dundee,I'm looking to join a gym as left the Navy this year but been injured so not been able to train.Used to train at Douglas and know they have 50s in now,DW has 50s,does Ardler go higher?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> That lunch got a LOL,*was the salmon supposed to be your lunch then you thought 'fvck it'!*
> 
> Odd question mate but what gym has the heaviest dumbells in Dundee,I'm looking to join a gym as left the Navy this year but been injured so not been able to train.Used to train at Douglas and know they have 50s in now,DW has 50s,does Ardler go higher?


thats EXACTLY what happened mate :lol: the apprentice was takin orders for Mcdee's...cant say it took much thinking about lol.

50's will be the heaviest anywhere i think mate,not sure about ardler but lochee's got 50's too. iv not been to dw sinse they were JJB and 50's were the heaviest then aswell, think energy will be the same. maybe try -david lloyd? there's a 'pure gym' opening in the town soon aswell..fuk knows what they'll have.

how big are ya needing lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol dirty bulk then?





Craigyboy said:


> That's cleaner than I eat


auch no too bad, only 1500-1800cals'ish lol. thats a not too shabby 3-3500cals so far :huh: ill prob need to knock 1 of my meals out now


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats EXACTLY what happened mate :lol: the apprentice was takin orders for Mcdee's...cant say it took much thinking about lol.
> 
> 50's will be the heaviest anywhere i think mate,not sure about ardler but lochee's got 50's too. iv not been to dw sinse they were JJB and 50's were the heaviest then aswell, think energy will be the same. maybe try -david lloyd? there's a 'pure gym' opening in the town soon aswell..fuk knows what they'll have.
> 
> how big are ya needing lol?


DW is full of pretty boys and slags,might join there lol.......

I will prob just join the council gyms again and use Douglas,I like the atmosphere there,no pretty boys and people actually speak to you rather than glare at you unlike DW.Before I was injured there were a few exercises I was getting reps with the 50s so was just looking for somewhere with a bit more choice as I prefer using DBs for chest and shoulders.

How was lunch lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL flange was superb in JJB i was full member for £18 but that went to fuk when it changed to DW. council's your best bet like & word is the new olympia is gonna have some crackin kit in the new gym, get involved in a couple sesh's if ya fancy?

lunch was BRILLIANT...but as usuall with Mcdee's in fukin starving again now :lol: got some tuna pasta sitting there for 4pm...if i can wait that long


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL flange was superb in JJB i was full member for £18 but that went to fuk when it changed to DW. council's your best bet like & word is the new olympia is gonna have some crackin kit in the new gym, get involved in a couple sesh's if ya fancy?
> 
> lunch was BRILLIANT...but as usuall with Mcdee's in fukin starving again now :lol: got some tuna pasta sitting there for 4pm...if i can wait that long


Thats good news wasn't sure what the crack with Olympia was whether it would be an oldies gym or what!Yeh mate def up for a session,still recovering from snapped Achilles but when I can walk like i've not been bummed by Kai Greene i'll be up for it lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Thats good news wasn't sure what the crack with Olympia was whether it would be an oldies gym or what!Yeh mate def up for a session,still recovering from snapped Achilles but when I can walk like i've not been bummed by Kai Greene i'll be up for it lol.


sh!te thing about the new olympia is there doing away with the health suite so no sauna's or fek all :crying: thats my home away from home! ill maybe get some gym time in now atleast lol.

maybe by the time your healed ill not be the depleted starved mess iv created over the last 6month and can join u throwing about the 50's


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> sh!te thing about the new olympia is there doing away with the health suite so no sauna's or fek all :crying: thats my home away from home! ill maybe get some gym time in now atleast lol.
> 
> maybe by the time your healed ill not be the depleted starved mess iv created over the last 6month and can join u throwing about the 50's


Hopefully that will coincide with me getting back on cycle - 1g test,500mg deca and 100mg oxys with some preworkout oxytest for good measure!I am trying to get down to 10% BF before I bulk though,boring sh!t,might get some DNP......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

DNP for my next cut for sure! Be on cycle aswell so looking forward to experimenting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest & bi's

Went to a less equipped gym because it has a sauna and a plunge  was needin it like!

Incline db press

3sets 30kg's 12/12/failure (heaviest they have)

Bb curl

3sets 35kg 8/8/failure (heaviest they had)

Flat db flys

17.5kgs x8

20 kgs x 8

22.5 kgs x 8

Db Hammer curls

20kgs x 8

Supper set with-

Seated plate loaded press

85kg x10

3sets each.

Db pullovers

30kg x 8 (heaviest)

Superset with

Reverse grip bb curls

25kg x8

3sets each.

Was actually a good sesh! Was pumped as foook but had pains in my left rotor cuff (that's the shoulder joint rite? Lol) plenty energy and was sweating like mad...not usually too bad. Looked much fuller in the mirror also so decided to weigh myself (first time since first jab) up 4lb! I was expecting that tho tbf as I was struggling to get bellow 14.7 for quite a while. So 14.11 today...don't thing dbol would have any impact on this yet?? Only on 2nd day lol.

Also 2burds came in the saunas and I started getting a semi.. :-l first time that's happened LMAO can't be the test already surely !!! Off to the cold plunge I went


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food

7am-3scoop whey, apple, banana

10am-2chicken wings 1chicken leg

12.30ish- mcdees L 5chicken selects meal & 2 salmon fillets (pic on previous page)

4.30- 2scoop whey in 500ml skimmed milk

Pwo 3scoop whey

9pm- 300g chicken breast with egg noodles/ veggies (stirfry)

No the best....been worse


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Wish I was bulking. Sick of cutting! All that food looks tasty.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Wish I was bulking. Sick of cutting! All that food looks tasty.


It is mate !  guts coming back fast tho


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Subbed mate! Good luck with your cycle! Fellow dundonian!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fhking dundonians at there best.... :laugh:

Avoid DW like the plague... Full of d1cks thinking they are 'it'


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Subbed mate! Good luck with your cycle! Fellow dundonian!!


haha seems to be plenty here mate eh. we'll all need to meet for a big gangbang sesh!...i just came accross ur journal too bud so ill be keeping tabs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Fhking dundonians at there best.... :laugh:
> 
> Avoid DW like the plague... Full of d1cks thinking they are 'it'


 :thumb: near as bad as they fifers mate :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

best of luck mate. from the starting pics id say you wanna concentrate on back and chest, shoulders arms and traps all looking good tbf, just my opinion like.

you'll grow like hell on this first cycle though, so dont worry too much about stuff. Best of luck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> best of luck mate. from the starting pics id say you wanna concentrate on back and chest, shoulders arms and traps all looking good tbf, just my opinion like.
> 
> you'll grow like hell on this first cycle though, so dont worry too much about stuff. Best of luck!


welcome in mate, and ur spot on with that. i have pectus excavatum so chest has always looked sh!t (by sh!t i mean i look like a p!ss pot when i lie down)...altho strength wise its one of my stronger parts. back's sh!t also...cheers for pointing out my flaws tho...cvnt :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> welcome in mate, and ur spot on with that. i have pectus excavatum so chest has always looked sh!t (by sh!t i mean i look like a p!ss pot when i lie down)...altho strength wise its one of my stronger parts. back's sh!t also...cheers for pointing out my flaws tho...cvnt :tongue:


haha sorry bud! constructive criticism n all that :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha sorry bud! constructive criticism n all that :whistling:


 :lol: its always more than welcome mate. ill soon be a fat cvnt again


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Starting pics looking good mate! Another journal to get some good comparison to!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

lxm said:


> Fhking dundonians at there best.... :laugh:
> 
> Hahaha class!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Starting pics looking good mate! Another journal to get some good comparison to!!


Cheers mate! Where bouts do you train?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost has bad as those stuck up Edinburghdonians...............oh wait lol.

What the hell is pectus excavatum sounds like summit you should call the Time Team in for lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Almost has bad as those stuck up Edinburghdonians...............oh wait lol.
> 
> What the hell is pectus excavatum sounds like summit you should call the Time Team in for lol.


Lol a big indent in my chest and my rib cage/breast bone is shaped funny. The mother said it was a "pidgeon chest" so that's what my family/mates called it all my life....wasnt till I started training properly I found out it was the opposite LOL. It's not too noticeable now iv got a wee bit meat on the bone but used to be bad in my younger years, never bothered me tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Was supposed to be training tonight but the mrs talked me outta it, could do with tonight off anyway so legs n deads tomoro..back Friday...shoulders an tri's Saturday, then Alton towers for couple days with the divas 

Food today-

7.30 3scoop whey 80g oats

10.30 4chicken thighs (skin removed)

1pm 2tins tuna 110g pasta whole-wheat

4.30 3scopp whey and banana (thought i was working out)

7.30 300g lean steak and baked tattie!

10.30 ....tbc. prob whey and some cashews


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Braaa


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is that man fat on your steak for the extra protein lol, you've got a good base from which to run this cycle on going by your pics


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers mate! Where bouts do you train?


Living just outside Liverpool now mate so don't train up in bonnie Dundee!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Is that man fat on your steak for the extra protein lol, you've got a good base from which to run this cycle on going by your pics


Yes  I thought I'd save myself the bother of the usual protein injection lol. Cheers mate, here's hoping I can keep what ever I pile on (if anything)


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL, Im sure you will sticky white love p1ss and gear with serious exercise and you'll be a beast!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Living just outside Liverpool now mate so don't train up in bonnie Dundee!


Aww skipped the border eh ?! Take back what I said about a "shexy jock cvnt" lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> LOL, Im sure you will sticky white love p1ss and gear with serious exercise and you'll be a beast!!


Fvck all these years and I was only short the gear!! Better late than never eh LOL


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well if thats the shape you got in without gear or proper gear then your gonna see a definate change now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

We'll soon find out bud


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww skipped the border eh ?! Take back what I said about a "shexy jock cvnt" lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahhaha wnker!! Still a Dundee boy through and through!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahhaha wnker!! Still a Dundee boy through and through!


LOL! oj bud. take it ur using an iphone? ha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigos.

*2nd jab done* was supposed to be tonight before legs but culdnt wait that long :w00t: never coped well with excitement (ask the mrs). popped 20mg Dbol...off to work


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL! oj bud. take it ur using an iphone? ha


How'd u guess!! Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i was using mine last night so we built a wee pyramid of quotes :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Legs.

Leg press

125kg 3x12

Squats-

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg got 6reps at this so very happy!

90kg x6

80kg x 12

Dead lifts-

70kg x12

110kg x 8

120kg x 6 again very happy with the jump.

110x8

70x12

Leg extension-

70kg x 8 . 3sets

Lower back got so tight and pumped i could barely bend over to pick up plates!! Must be the DBol and on top of that I ******'d ,went pale as fook and had to skip the pub LOL. Glad to be doing legs now atleast!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food-

8-100g whey 100g oats

10.30- huge fry up

Missed dinner as far too busy 

3- 300g chicken breast 150g brown rice

5.30- 100g whey

6.30 banana (pre workout)

8- PWO 100g whey

10- was supposed to have my tea at 9 but cant move after legs :'( so the mrs is bringing is in a KFC lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am liking this bulking diet you got JvonD plenty my kinda food :lol:

Going well though big man how's the old jabbing going?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am liking this bulking diet you got JvonD plenty my kinda food :lol:
> 
> Going well though big man how's the old jabbing going?


haha looking back mate i REALLY need to clean it up! atleast its proper food and im not filling up on crisps and cake....well...much :lol:

jabbing's going good bud, done 2nd one yesterday..wee bit dead but all good :thumbup1: im blowing up like a water balloon with this Dbol tho! ill see tonight if strength is up as its 5th day on it!

..LOVE EATING AGAIN :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wee 'relaxed' pick to keep track of the bloat. I'll get the mrs to take a few tonight same pose's as start 1s


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Adex is your friend mate 1 mg a day it's expensive if it's pharma gear but it feckin works a treat

I got very little bloat from the dbol or the test


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Adex is your friend mate 1 mg a day it's expensive if it's pharma gear but it feckin works a treat
> 
> I got very little bloat from the dbol or the test


Out of interest Craig taking 1mg ED did have any libido issues or stiff joints through low estrogen? Or was it all good?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

None at all

1mg is prescribed to my mum as she has post menopausal cancer, this is enough to keep what little test she has aromatising and causing her cancer to re establish.

So 1mg a day in a guy who is jabbing 10 times the amount of test weekly than he normally has ain't going to lower eostrogen to a point that your joints are gonna dry out, IMO

Hardons galore, no sore joints and no bloat it's all good mate

When I reduced the adex to e3days I started to get sore nips and had small hard pip next to my left nip, bumped it back up to 1mg a day and it all went away, sore nips over night lumpy bit took around a week to go

It's a fine balance but 1mg ed is the way to go as it has a half life of 47 hours at 47 hours you have half the active dose left (I think)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Adex is your friend mate 1 mg a day it's expensive if it's pharma gear but it feckin works a treat
> 
> I got very little bloat from the dbol or the test


i get adex quite cheep too, tbh

im happy with the bloat bud...good indication its working lol im sure it'll go no long after i stop taking the dbol (20days). ill suppliment some vitC aswell see how it goes.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i get adex quite cheep too, tbh
> 
> im happy with the bloat bud...good indication its working lol im sure it'll go no long after i stop taking the dbol (20days). ill suppliment some vitC aswell see how it goes.


Happy with bloat, you know what to do then more dbol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Happy with bloat, you know what to do then more dbol


now there's an idea


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> None at all
> 
> 1mg is prescribed to my mum as she has post menopausal cancer, this is enough to keep what little test she has aromatising and causing her cancer to re establish.
> 
> ...


Nice one thanks for this.

Makes you wonder why more guys don't follow the correct dose for Adex, obviously it can be expensive but id rather lay more out than have gyno.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv went 0.5 adex every second day and it's been fine. I started to get what I thought was possible dryness in my left shoulder so dropped it to 0.5 every three days and after a week my nipples went like wet tea bags!! Started hitting 1mg a day for the next 5 days and it sorted those badboys out. Back to 0.5 every two days. I think everyone reacts different as we all have different estrogen levels anyway. You find that guys who formed boobies at puberty can see a difference in their chest when they take adex alone. Pretty fascinating I guess


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh subbed btw, sorry iv came in to this one pretty late.

Did you get the snip brother? I got neutered two years ago


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

97KG!!!!!! WTF!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Did deads yesterday so-

Lat pulldown-

54kg x8

68kg x6 x 3

75kg x6 (failure)

Hammer grip row-

85kg x 6 x 4

100kg x failure (6)

Hammer grip pull downs- (tried hammer pullups but got 4 lol totally ****ed)

61kg x 8

68kg x 6 (failure)

68kg x 9 (failure)

Straight arm lat pushdown-

31kg 3sets to failure

Done. The weight gain I fvckin unbelievable...comments in the gym, really wasn't expecting this after 5 days :/ it's all water by the looks of it tho ha. Strength wise everything was up tonight (2plates on lat pulldown!) roll on the next 14 weeks 

Also noticed there was some good lighting in the bog, so....


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Oh subbed btw, sorry iv came in to this one pretty late.
> 
> Did you get the snip brother? I got neutered two years ago


U getting the snip u Dundee pumper?? Join the club! :-D!! And don't be smashing more dbol and leaving me behind u [email protected]!!!! Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Would have been rude not too lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Oh subbed btw, sorry iv came in to this one pretty late.
> 
> Did you get the snip brother? I got neutered two years ago


Welcome in lover 

17th July 11am :-l had them on the phone today actually mate askin if I was still going cos I hadn't replied to confirm the appointment haha! Just couldn't bring myself to phone them


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> U getting the snip u Dundee pumper?? Join the club! :-D!! And don't be smashing more dbol and leaving me behind u [email protected]!!!! Haha


Haha u say that like it's a competition bud 

U had urs done mate or pending?!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha u say that like it's a competition bud
> 
> U had urs done mate or pending?!


Done and dusted last year mate!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha u say that like it's a competition bud
> 
> U had urs done mate or pending?!


And thank fuk it's not a competition! I'd be fkn loosing!! With you cvnts!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Done and dusted last year mate!!!


What did ya think?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What did ya think?


In and out in 15 mins! Didn't hurt or fuk all then u just send them a jizz sample 16 weeks after it to make sure u ain't got any swimmers left!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hawkhill harriers!! So u went to Harris??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk that's quick!

Na I went to kirkton high mate  hawkhill harriers track is in cairdy


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk that's quick!
> 
> Na I went to kirkton high mate  hawkhill harriers track is in cairdy


Ah Kirton lad eh! Yeah mate wee injection in the sacks to numb it then bobs ur uncle!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeh bud! Bought a house in charlston now tho.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 97KG!!!!!! WTF!!


You fat cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You fat cvnt


U were up late ya beast, few bevys was it?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I got my baws detached two years ago, best thing I ever done. I mean, I need to stop polluting the world with ginger kids :lol:

In and out in 10 mins, bit uncomfy at first but no pain. Nurse was sexy as hell and when the doc asked me to pull down the boxers, I caught her having a look! Once it was all done she told me to "empty my balls atleast twice a day" think she has been in that job too long!!

Wee tip for you mate, after it's done, limp like fvck on the way out, make sure you pretend your in agony, it scares the sh1t out of the other guys who are waiting, really good fun


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I got my baws detached two years ago, best thing I ever done. I mean, I need to stop polluting the world with ginger kids :lol:
> 
> In and out in 10 mins, bit uncomfy at first but no pain. Nurse was sexy as hell and when the doc asked me to pull down the boxers, I caught her having a look! Once it was all done she told me to "empty my balls atleast twice a day" think she has been in that job too long!!
> 
> Wee tip for you mate, after it's done, limp like fvck on the way out, make sure you pretend your in agony, it scares the sh1t out of the other guys who are waiting, really good fun


aww i hope there's a hotty doing mine! ill need to play wi it abit first before i show her it tho :lol:

not too scare ya mate...but the ginger gene is dying out! u should be spreading ur seed EVERYWHERE to keep your ppl going LOL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hmm looks like this is completely the wrong moment to pop in and say hi with all this ball talk going on!

Have a good one vonD x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm looks like this is completely the wrong moment to pop in and say hi with all this ball talk going on!
> 
> Have a good one vonD x


HAHA welcome in queenie! bet thats some read for a sat morning eh :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Eeesh will still talkin bout the snip? I'll come back later lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Eeesh will still talkin bout the snip? I'll come back later lol


also about balls & penis's mate....doupt ull be leaving any time soon


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> HAHA welcome in queenie! bet thats some read for a sat morning eh :lol:


Early on a Saturday morning too! Lol.

Nah I'm ok with c0ck and ball talk... But I'm also partial to some training talk  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Early on a Saturday morning too! Lol.
> 
> Nah I'm ok with c0ck and ball talk... But I'm also partial to some training talk  x


woman after my own heart :wub:

shoulders/tri's/traps once i finish work at 12..back pumps on this Dbol are something else.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> woman after my own heart :wub:
> 
> shoulders/tri's/traps once i finish work at 12..back pumps on this Dbol are something else.


Sounds like an awesome session in the cards! Building those boulders and monster traps 

I dont know what back pumps on dbol are like lol. No way to relieve it? Or is it something u want to feel? X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what dosage u on ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Sounds like an awesome session in the cards! Building those boulders and monster traps
> 
> I dont know what back pumps on dbol are like lol. No way to relieve it? Or is it something u want to feel? X


they hurt, taurine helps, sometimes u feel the need to lie down or something. If i get them when im driving i shove a can of de-ice in between the top of my ass and the seat, it seems to relieve it somewhat lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Sounds like an awesome session in the cards! Building those boulders and monster traps
> 
> I dont know what back pumps on dbol are like lol. No way to relieve it? Or is it something u want to feel? X


lets hope so :laugh: back pumps- it a side affect of the steroid Dianabol...not the nicest lol



Fatstuff said:


> what dosage u on ?


50mg PC


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> they hurt, taurine helps, sometimes u feel the need to lie down or something. If i get them when im driving i shove a can of de-ice in between the top of my ass and the seat, it seems to relieve it somewhat lol


Oh the good old can of de-ice trick! Lol x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh the good old can of de-ice trick! Lol x


lol its like it stops the blood pumping from my ass to my back - god knows if this is the case or not


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> they hurt, taurine helps, sometimes u feel the need to lie down or something. If i get them when im driving i shove a can of de-ice in between the top of my ass and the seat, it seems to relieve it somewhat lol


mate iv got a 6hour drive to uttoxiter tomoro!!!! backs aching after 2 min drive to work this morning lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> mate iv got a 6hour drive to uttoxiter tomoro!!!! backs aching after 2 min drive to work this morning lol


get urself a can of deicer or lynx or something lol - u will find the sweet spot


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Early on a Saturday morning too! Lol.
> 
> Nah I'm ok with c0ck and ball talk... But I'm also partial to some training talk  x


I believe this to be a reference to 50 shades of grey...I could be wrong though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Super_G said:


> I believe this to be a reference to 50 shades of grey...I could be wrong though


What's that? X


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> What's that? X


These dirty books...aren't they meant to be about some sort of training?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Super_G said:


> These dirty books...aren't they meant to be about some sort of training?


The only dirty book about training I read is the arnie encyclopaedia x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> The only dirty book about training I read is the arnie encyclopaedia x


Ah touché


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

our lass is reading those books, they are sh1te. Meant to be real filth, so far theres been no fisting, p1ssing, squirting, forcing etc. Its about as dirty as alan sugars rolls royce!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> our lass is reading those books, they are sh1te. Meant to be real filth, so far theres been no fisting, p1ssing, squirting, forcing etc. Its about as dirty as alan sugars rolls royce!


Theres quite a funny twitter profile about 50 shades of Grey. More filth on that haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders/tris

All db weights are for each hand.

Seated DB shoulder press-

Warm up sets.

25kgx 8

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

25kg x 7 failure

Happy as fook with the 27.5's as I was struggling with 1set of the 25s last week lol (32.5 for sets is the PB)

Db skull crushers (slight incline)

15kg's 3sets x 8 reps

Slight Bent arm, Db side raises

15kgx 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 7 (failure)

Tricep rope pushdowns-

38.75kg x 8

43.75kg x 7(failure)

33.75kg x 15 (failure)

Db front raise's (light)

10kg's x 15 3sets

Super set with-

Db shrugs

30kgs x15 x3

Face pulls

30kgx8 x2

30kg to failure (20)

Super set with-

Revers grip tricep pushdowns

10x8 x2

10kg to failure (22)

Done. Was absolutely fvcked! Fantastic sesh...was soaking tho, energy is threw the roof just now too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> our lass is reading those books, they are sh1te. Meant to be real filth, so far theres been no fisting, p1ssing, squirting, forcing etc. Its about as dirty as alan sugars rolls royce!


Every1s going on about it up here. **** reading about it when ya got xham at your fingertips..


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> The only dirty book about training I read is the arnie encyclopaedia x


Quality read! Have a copy myself!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shoulders/tris
> 
> All db weights are for each hand.
> 
> ...


Good sesh mate!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting strong big boy, you'll be a ****in monster in 10 weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Getting strong big boy, you'll be a ****in monster in 10 weeks


**14weeks left of cycle  cheers buddy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you really hook those weights into your face and pull them? Please god someone educate me into wtf these face pulls are...

Good going in the 20kg side raises buddy 

I got the mrs her 50 shades book yesterday, seriously this happened!! Standing waiting till no-one was looking before I grabbed the book off the shelf, two girls about 15 saw me and the one with the bigger chest (B cup roughly not that I was looking ,jailbait) said this exact quote

"are they for your misses? Shel get dead horny with them, ah got heavy randy when ah read aw three. The burd gets [email protected] pure rotten when the guy gies it tae her stinkin."

I felt violated and raped!! The 50 shades of grey twitter spoof is funny as hell


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Did you really hook those weights into your face and pull them? Please god someone educate me into wtf these face pulls are...
> 
> Good going in the 20kg side raises buddy
> 
> ...


This^

PMSL holy fvck if tht wasn't an offer fek knows what is! Can just see u chewing on ur fist,tuckin ur tail between ur legs & running off to the toilet for some happy time! not what ya need to hear on the back end of a test cycle llf.

Google face pulls mate I'm on my mob so can't link ya to anything.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Did you really hook those weights into your face and pull them? Please god someone educate me into wtf these face pulls are...
> 
> Thank you!!!! Been dying to ask this fkn question!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

stevep1941 said:


> Quality read! Have a copy myself!!


Standard!  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sitting in the motor waiting on the mrs too pull her finger out and get this long drive to ALTON TOWERS underway !


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Have fun bro!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You got lost in the haunted house?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I mind going to Alton towers when I was at school and my mate losing one of his Air Max trainers on the nemises. Funniest day ever


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Aright ye Dundee pumper!! How was Alton towers?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello my loves, Alton was alrite...p!shin of rain most of it but the girls loved it! Decided to just come home tonight so about 5 mind outside Dundee now..gunned it up like 

Diets been a fvckin state LOL back to normalish tomoro, off for the rest of the week too so gonna get some crackin gym time in! X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat git lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mate I'm a fat mess just now  tops are tight as fook and my armpit/chest area is sore, so think stretch marks will be along soon because It was the same last year before they showed up


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Check the big dog out!! Mr Gold boy!! Too go for us silver fkrs now eh?! Haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What!!!!??? I'm on my mob so can't see it!! Yeehaa


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

CHEST.

Felt weak as fuk today  pains everywhere...usually do biceps aswell but ha shooting pains in my left inner elbow! Anyway

Warm up

Flat bb press

85kg x 8

90kg x 8

95kg x 8

85kg x failure

Incline db press

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x failure

Db flys (flat)

17.5kgs 2x10

Had to stop them as my shoulders where fukin aching, so finished flys on the cables

3sets pyramid up to failure.

Dips

8x bodyweight

8x bodyweight

Last set to failure (11)

Done. Felt crap, weak & tired....even tho the weights Are up again lol? Also been wakin up threw the nights with quite a bad cough! Only lasts an hour or so?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Strong bb press mate.

Maybe your on a comedown from the Alton tower experience haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Strong bb press mate.
> 
> Maybe your on a comedown from the Alton tower experience haha.


That's what I'm thinking mate lol not easy carrying a 4yr old 9am till close lol.

Bb press felt ok but again my left shoulder seemed to have a wee shooting pain on pushing


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> That's what I'm thinking mate lol not easy carrying a 4yr old 9am till close lol.
> 
> Bb press felt ok but again my left shoulder seemed to have a wee shooting pain on pushing


Glad I don't have kids! All the noise and screaming would drive me batty.

Just get the mrs to give you a rub down be right as rain for next session.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> CHEST.
> 
> Felt weak as fuk today  pains everywhere...usually do biceps aswell but ha shooting pains in my left inner elbow! Anyway
> 
> ...


Tomorrow is another day mate! We all have **** days! Just hope your cough doesn't develop into summin more!

Nice BB press by the way!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Tomorrow is another day mate! We all have **** days! Just hope your cough doesn't develop into summin more!
> 
> Nice BB press by the way!!


Cheers bud! Gonna have a monster kip, get baw deep in the wife and stuff my pu$$...good times lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That waking up in the night coughing is AIDS!!

You are going to die a slow painful death, best send me your gear


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> That waking up in the night coughing is AIDS!!
> 
> You are going to die a slow painful death, best send me your gear


Hahhahaha and there he is! Always putting the brighter side across!

But he could have a point!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> That waking up in the night coughing is AIDS!!
> 
> You are going to die a slow painful death, best send me your gear


Lol na it's not that mate...usually just hot flushes and sore heads with my AIDS..unless it's just went full blown?

The mrs let is sleep in today, 1pm I got up!!!! Fukkkk musta needed it. But that sorta put my diet to fuk lol, so took the family to the chinesse buffet and got a MASSIVE chunk of calories/protein in


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimmy chungs??! Hahahha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Jimmy chungs??! Hahahha


Na mate city quey is wayyyy better!  although the deserts are class in jimmy chungs Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

A woman's views of strength is a strange one like. Tell her what weights ur lifting in the gym and she's clueless...pull a few big ass weeds out the back of the garden and she thinks I'm Hercules LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*3rd jab done.* Wasn't as smooth as the previous..think I hit a nerve on the way in as I felt it rite down my leg (glute shot) felt like water running down my leg...but on the inside LOL? Just kept pushin it in and was all good, bled more than usually aswell.

Early sesh today

*BACK-*

Deads-

5x100kg

5x110kg

5x120kg

5x120kg

5x125kg

Gonna get some straps, it's my grip letting me down just now! Still happy with they lifts tho.

Lat pulldown-

65kgx8

65kgx8

73kgx8

79kgx8 (last 2were more like 3/4 reps lol)

Bent over EZ rows

65kgx8

95kgx8

85kgx8

75kgxfailure (14)

Done. Sweat was pi$$ing off me..good sesh. Had to cut it short because takin the girls To the beach.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Some awesome lifts over the past few days mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Some awesome lifts over the past few days mate


There alrite mate...strengths comin back quick so hopefully by the end of the cycle I'll have smashed the old PBS


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep at it mate! Ive just got my own cals, diet and routine worked out...

First time lifting ever.. I kid you not... Im thinking my first 12 weeks will have some decent gains... natty of course! Going to make a thread soon.

Agreed that city harbour is decent. Reps for treating the family for a ******..

Just demolished 6 mars bars at work in about 3 hours... I kid you not.

Ill start tomorro! eh!

half fifer half dundoniann..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Keep at it mate! *Ive just got my own cals, diet and routine worked out...*
> 
> First time lifting ever.. I kid you not... Im thinking my first 12 weeks will have some decent gains... natty of course! Going to make a thread soon.
> 
> ...


Lol so see mate! Another 1 to the dundonian clan!!...brilliant I sense an uprising.

And you've NEVER lifted?! Gonna see some nice nooby gains as long as your diets training etc is up to scratch! Id get myself in the gym now tho bud...leave complex diet plans etc until you've got a few months lifting under it belt.

I'll be following tho mate so get that journal up asap!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Janik check my profile pictures out... went from 16 stone to 12 stone skinnyfat in like 6 months strictly with diet..So wish I started lifting 6 months ago... could have been a completely different guy by now

Hoping ill have the usual 'nooby gains' Cant wait for the remainder of my fatty nipples to fhk off! ive got quite solid thick pecs as it is... just fatty nipples to add to that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thought i might stop by and check up on how your progress is going mate? Stats so far? Stronger? Weightgain?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Janik check my profile pictures out... went from 16 stone to 12 stone skinnyfat in like 6 months strictly with diet..So wish I started lifting 6 months ago... could have been a completely different guy by now
> 
> Hoping ill have the usual 'nooby gains' Cant wait for the remainder of my fatty nipples to fhk off! ive got quite solid thick pecs as it is... just fatty nipples to add to that


Well done mate on the fat loss mate! Reps when I get on a comp. Moobs will go soon bud just stick with it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thought i might stop by and check up on how your progress is going mate? Stats so far? Stronger? Weightgain?


Hello amigo  weights up 10lb so far......weights are all up buddy so getting on good, will do measurements on Monday (2weeks into Dbol) done 3rd jab today also!

Gettin spotty as fuk tho.

How u getting on? Iv been keepin tabs on it still. Lookin good.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I couldnt deal with the spots... fhk that! 

I kid you not ive put on about 6lbs in 4 days... I kinda let go with a couple chippies... mars bars etc 

Anyway... off work all next week so getting into the swing of it then!

When do you start to see noticable size diff with your jabbing ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hello amigo  weights up 10lb so far......weights are all up buddy so getting on good, will do measurements on Monday (2weeks into Dbol) done 3rd jab today also!
> 
> Gettin spotty as fuk tho.
> 
> How u getting on? Iv been keepin tabs on it still. Lookin good.


Very nice gains mate  Well its strange really i went down to 87,5 kg then all of a sudden now im 90kg. How are your jabs so far then ? Finding it easier to do now i bet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I couldnt deal with the spots... fhk that!
> 
> I kid you not ive put on about 6lbs in 4 days... I kinda let go with a couple chippies... mars bars etc
> 
> ...


Lol I find my diet MUCH easier to keep clean and organised when at work, usually can't be ****d cookin fek all when I'm off.

Test e usually kicks in about week 3-4 I think but everyones different...chances are I'll see a drop in strength when I stop the dbol until the test kicks in fully


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Very nice gains mate  Well its strange really i went down to 87,5 kg then all of a sudden now im 90kg. How are your jabs so far then ? Finding it easier to do now i bet


Nice wee jump there mate. Jabs are a piece of pi$$ tbh lol found them easy from the start so no biggy there!

Found the bloat quite bad on dbol at the start but it seems to have died down now? Hopefully it'll come back


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you up your vitamin c intake? Seemed to help control my bloat when on dbol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Did you up your vitamin c intake? Seemed to help control my bloat when on dbol


Na mate...kept forgetting to buy it when I was out lol just seems to have died off abit? Back pumps are still a fukin nightmare tho ! How u feelin now?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Been in the hospital this week, collapsed in the kitchen, dunno what the hell it is. They took so much blood from me I'm pretty sure any water Im carrying has been taken :lol: was feeling ill before it do Mabye just a bit run down..or date raped. Hit the gym today and was going to take it easy but pushed it a little.

How's the spots going pal?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Been in the hospital this week, collapsed in the kitchen, dunno what the hell it is. They took so much blood from me I'm pretty sure any water Im carrying has been taken :lol: was feeling ill before it do Mabye just a bit run down..or date raped. Hit the gym today and was going to take it easy but pushed it a little.
> 
> How's the spots going pal?


fuuuuuuuuuukin hell mate how are ya now? thats crazy like....altho we know how ***** u can get  what was it?

spots were clearing up...until today lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

been a sh!t last few days...no been well and i let the mrs goto TITP while i kept the kids....i know tube eh? anyway caught a wee bug n have had to stuff the food in! dizzy feeling and just generally bunged up and boking, caughs etc. feeling better today so monster sesh on the cards tonight!!!

also weigh in...measurement's & 2week in pics


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd never agree to the mrs going to titp on her todd, mate of mines son went and was in Dundee hospital (dunno which) on life support and in a coma. Boy is only 18, he's probably been spiked as he's not stupid enough to take pills and that.

How's the strength and aggression coming?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'd never agree to the mrs going to titp on her todd, mate of mines son went and was in Dundee hospital (dunno which) on life support and in a coma. Boy is only 18, he's probably been spiked as he's not stupid enough to take pills and that.
> 
> How's the strength and aggression coming?


She went with her bro/cousins an close friends mate so wasn't worried...she's a tough b!tch anyway LOL.

I'll let ya know tonight how the strength is coming mate. Aggression is threw the roof!! Need to keep reminding myself "it's the gear..it's the gear" lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

99kg!! PMSL. fuk sake


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*Shoulders & biceps*

Seated db shoulder press-

25kgx8

27.5kgx8

30kgx8 (gettin there  )

25kgx failure

Bb curls ( slow and controlled with big squeeze at the top)

30kg x10 (biggest available)

30kg x10

35kg x10 (guy finished with it lol)

Front db raises

10kg each hand 3sets x12

Db hammer curls (across body)

20kg x 10 each hand

22.5kg x10

22.5kg x 8 failure

Cable side raises (3sets of 8)

Super set with

Face pulls (3sets of 10)

Reverse grip bb curls

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

Then got interrupted by some guy want my advice on a good chest workout.

30kg x23ish (failure)

Done. Brilliant sesh...was some nick trying to get my tee-shirt off lol. Weights and bodyweight are shooting up, can't believe it's only been 2week dbol? Although I'm a fat cvnt again


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What's your weight with the face pulls buddy? Get a good burn with those, put them into my workout yesterday. I was the same with the tshirts half way through the dbol, was bloody murder. I wore my big hoody down to the gym and when I got there I nearly suffocated trying to get the fvcker off, had to ask a guy in the changies to help :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> What's your weight with the face pulls buddy? Get a good burn with those, put them into my workout yesterday. I was the same with the tshirts half way through the dbol, was bloody murder. I wore my big hoody down to the gym and when I got there I nearly suffocated trying to get the fvcker off, had to ask a guy in the changies to help :lol:


Fuk knows mate 30kg I think, about 3/4 down the stack. It was the side raises that were hurting tonight :'(


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Some p!sh pics. 2weeks in... Up 15lb lol.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep an eye on your delt area mate, that's what's killing me just now when I'm doing the side raises, I also feel it slightly on the chest press and tricep dips.

Big lad at the gym asked if I was on roids as the fast growth of muscle on untrained arms can cause discomfort. Really I thought at the time he was talking crap that sounded good but I guess it could make sense. OTB suggested a while back that the tendons could struggle with the growth which is also a fairly decent idea too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Keep an eye on your delt area mate, that's what's killing me just now when I'm doing the side raises, I also feel it slightly on the chest press and tricep dips.
> 
> Big lad at the gym asked if I was on roids as the fast growth of muscle on untrained arms can cause discomfort. Really I thought at the time he was talking crap that sounded good but I guess it could make sense. OTB suggested a while back that the tendons could struggle with the growth which is also a fairly decent idea too


I'll keep tabs on it like but tbh iv been bigger than I currently am so fuk knows if tendons would remember that lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tendons with memories eh, what's next? Women with self respect? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha tendonmemory..new bber broscience entry of the month?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

oi you! thanks for the sneaky little looksie! i caught ya! lol xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha (left ya i message on ur board mate) x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LEGS.

Went to the sh!te gym with the sauna so no squats, or freeweights  so machine legs lol.

Leg extension-

65kg x 10

85kgx 10

95kg x 10

105kg x 8 (failure)

Leg press-

210kg x 15 x 4 (slow and deep)

Ham curls-

3sets to failure

Done. P!sh I know but better than nowt I suppose. Gonna get routine back to normal and blast legs with shoulders again on Friday


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your progress pics mate!

I can't see them on my phone, but internet's getting fitted in our new place tomorrow so ill be back on the laptop at last!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress pics mate!
> 
> I can't see them on my phone, but internet's getting fitted in our new place tomorrow so ill be back on the laptop at last!


Tbh there's not much difference between them lol but plenty comments alteady so the stone must have wen somewhere lol.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's went tae yer boaby!! Hahaha
> 
> Still going good mate??
> 
> Tbh there's not much difference between them lol but plenty comments alteady so the stone must have wen somewhere lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe your like me, where the weight just piles onto my ass.

I swear I'm gonna look like a muscular kim kardashian by the time I'm 25!! Major ghetto booty!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Na iv got a cute wee ar$e Haha (wee = little for u non jocks  )

Steve ya legend where u been?! It's all good mate. And the last thing I need is anymore beef down there  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food today-

7.30- 2scoops whey

3raw eggs in a shake

100g granola with mixed berries

10am- 1 jacket spud

1 can tuna

12 .30- 2 salmon fillets

Heap of baby new potatoes

3 large reeses peanutbutter cups

4pm- 2 jacket spuds

1 can tuna

6pm (pre workout)

3large peanut butter cups lol

7pm ish

3scoop whey

9.30

HUGE tandoori mixed grill (loads of meat  )

Holding steady at 99kg today. Will get some measurements done tomoro

Night night


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Boak, raw eggs

Tandoori mix eh, If I ate that I'd lose about 9kg the next morning in one sitting...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've read before about eating raw eggs mate. That because they are raw you can't absorb all the protein in them properly so 3 raw is like having about 1 cooked?! Look into it mate no point eating eggs if you aren't getting the protein from them 

99kg! Fkn fat cvnt! Hahahha good going mate!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah the protein is always there in the raw egg, however when raw it isn't use-able by the body.

Egg protein is 94% bio-available when cooked, versus 55-64% when raw.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> I've read before about eating raw eggs mate. That because they are raw you can't absorb all the protein in them properly so 3 raw is like having about 1 cooked?! Look into it mate no point eating eggs if you aren't getting the protein from them
> 
> 99kg! Fkn fat cvnt! Hahahha good going mate!!


lol....cheers bud 

yeh iv read a fair bit on it mate, just being a lazy cvnt and threw them in my shake :lol: its to do with digestive enzymes not being able to break down and absorb a raw egg blah blah blah....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah the protein is always there in the raw egg, however when raw it isn't use-able by the body.
> 
> Egg protein is 94% bio-available when cooked, versus *55-64%* when raw.


i think you'll find the figure is *51%* :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha lesson learnt 

Cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well another sweaty as foook night, and im totally shattered when i wake up...yawning all day etc :sleeping: hopefully its a side of the Dbol and not the test and will pi$$ of not long after stopping it.

on another note...i think the test is kicking in!   dipped the mrs late on last night....then again when i woke up at 4am with a great big stonker...and AGAIN when i got up this morning at 6.30am for work :lol: :lol: :lol: trust me 3 kids down the line & this is very rare lol, feel like im back in my teens again pumpin 10x a day lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dont diss the raw eggs ya gadge!!!

Tried them for the first time on monday in my choc whey... they taste brill.. as weird as that may sound



JANIKvonD said:


> on another note...i think the test is kicking in!   dipped the mrs late on last night....then again when i woke up at 4am with a great big stonker...and AGAIN when i got up this morning at 6.30am for work :lol: :lol: :lol: trust me 3 kids down the line & this is very rare lol, feel like im back in my teens again pumpin 10x a day lol


Bah. Seriously I envy you... Up untill I was 18 I was horny as fhk... then something went wrong and ever since ive litterally been like an old man with zero libido, desire drive etc.. went to docs and was on low end of normal test range.. and they are not going to do anything about it. I love that mad horny drive headspace!...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

get on the gear then bawgag  oj mate wait a couple year before u jump on the band wagon imo. my libito's not been upto its usuall standards for a couple year now...i put it down to stress of a young family? but its just ridiculous just now :lol: ....and it'll get worse!

what do u get upto with ur spare time anyway if ur not pumpin the chicas? u strike me as a COD kinda gent


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get on the gear then bawgag  oj mate wait a couple year before u jump on the band wagon imo. my libito's not been upto its usuall standards for a couple year now...i put it down to stress of a young family? but its just ridiculous just now :lol: ....and it'll get worse!
> 
> what do u get upto with ur spare time anyway if ur not pumpin the chicas? u strike me as a COD kinda gent


Dont do alot mate! How did you come to that conclusion ? lol Nah.. not anymore.. maybe a year ago I was on it daily.. Hardly go out in the town etc anymore either tbh (drinking) bit of a boring [email protected] at the age of 21!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Dont do alot mate! *How did you come to that conclusion* ? lol Nah.. not anymore.. maybe a year ago I was on it daily.. Hardly go out in the town etc anymore either tbh (drinking) bit of a boring [email protected] at the age of 21!


about my low*er* sex drive over last couple years or u being a COD man lol? ps3 or xbox btw?

ur not boring mate, just....... sensible  the town's sh!te anyway bud! get xhamster on and pluck away like every other 21y/o lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

COD man.... PC... The only way to go...  Nothing beatsthe headset on screaming dogs abuse at cnuty american kids!!

Im out this saturday first time in a while actually dont want to drink... Suppose it wont hinder me that much! will keep hydrated!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> *COD man.... PC... The only way to go... *  Nothing beatsthe headset on screaming dogs abuse at cnuty american kids!!
> 
> Im out this saturday first time in a while actually dont want to drink... Suppose it wont hinder me that much! will keep hydrated!


ahh so ur a WOW man also lol. enjoy it mate....out in Dundee?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

WOW.. come on i dont go that low! think yougot the wrong impression of me!

Yeah out in Dundee anything but fatties.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> WOW.. come on i dont go that low! think yougot the wrong impression of me!
> 
> Yeah out in Dundee anything but fatties.


LOL pullin ur plonker mate :lol: granny grabbing in 'the Vu' might be fun


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate went to the VU once... my **** has never been pinched so much.... What you suppose to do once that happens ? :cool2: lol. I Just stared at them with a "WTF" face


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate went to the VU once... my **** has never been pinched so much.... What you suppose to do once that happens ? lol. *Just stare at them with a "WTF" face*


ahh that's where the difference must be between a dundonian and a fifer... that's part the p!sh flaps time in my book (sorry ladies) :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

We are gents in the kingdom... where the sun always shines... :whistling: But yeah a bit up front!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*CHEST*

Flat db press- (weights are each hand without spotter)

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

37.5kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 (just)

37.5 x 7 (failure)

Decline cable flys-

22kg each hand x 10

22kg x 8

22kg x 7 (failure)

Incline bb press-

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

75kg x 7 (failure)

Dips-

Bodyweight x 12

Bodyweight x 12

Bodyweight x 11 (failure)

Done. Great sesh....so happy to be handling the 40kg db's again lol 50's in no time 

Holding steady at 99.2kg


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*Diet today* (run out of chicken lol)

8am- 90g whey

100g oats

Banana

11am-

2jacket spuds

2cans tuna

2pm-

1jacket spud

150g steak

5.30-

1 jacket spud

150g steak

7.45-

90g whey

9.30-

250g lamb chop

1jacket spud

Loads of spinage

Half a lemon cheesecake (prob be a whole one lol)

Couple poofy pics from tonights antics


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

looking solid mate.

Heads up also, Tesco doing 4x185g tins of tuna in either brine, water or oil for 3.49... Cheapest deal anywhere atm unless you are byuing tesco value / asda smartprice @ 49p per tin! but thats mushy

Just picked up 5 lots (20 tins for £17)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

OH and 4th jab done  easy as pie


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> looking solid mate.
> 
> Heads up also, Tesco doing 4x185g tins of tuna in either brine, water or oil for 3.49... Cheapest deal anywhere atm unless you are byuing tesco value / asda smartprice @ 49p per tin! but thats mushy
> 
> Just picked up 5 lots (20 tins for £17)


Cheers buddy! I'll send the mrs down to have a gander


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont hassle yourself mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha I manage mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

(above post was sarcasim)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL I realised


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good mate! Nice lifts!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Looking good mate! Nice lifts!!


cheers bro x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah deffo looking good.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> yeah deffo looking good.


thanks buddy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*PIP*!!! a big lump on my glute showed up last nightish...cvnts about 4" long/ 2" wide, pretty freaky lookin lol..not sore when touching it and it wasnt red or tht? but a fvckin nighmare to sleep on!! its went down allot this morning tho so its all good. think ill try left glute next week as iv only been injecting the right.

anyway

did *BACK* lastnight

really-wide grip rows-

75kg x 8

85kg x 8

95kg x 8 (just)

75kg x failure

S/S with

DB skull crushers-

17.5kg (each hand)

4sets x 8

lat pulldown-

65kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 7 (failure)

75kg x 6 (failure)

S/S with

rope cable pushdowns-

36kg x 12

40kg x 10

whole stack x 6 (failure)

whole stack x 5 (failure)

33kg x failure

pull downs-

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

72kg x 6

76kg x 5 (failure)

done. sh!te sesh  seemed to have MASSIVE pumps to the point it was affecting my grip therefor limiting my weights(was actually quite painfull)! couldnt even hold a DB for rows lol. gym tomoro for squats/deadlifts/shrugs as iv not/couldnt do them threw the week.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey you  enjoy your squats/deads/shrugs session today xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you  enjoy your squats/deads/shrugs session today xx


cheers queenie.....but its tomoro lol x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers queenie.....but its tomoro lol x


Pmsl oh yes I just saw u posted today!! Sorry - tired eyes xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol jan u bummer, u will have one glute bigger than the other if u keep jabbing one side like that


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lol jan u bummer, u will have one glute bigger than the other if u keep jabbing one side like that


lol fuk off monster quad  . its still really swollen...and numb to touch, we'll live tho eh... WE WILL EH?? lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fuk off monster quad  . its still really swollen...and numb to touch, we'll live tho eh... WE WILL EH?? lol


Nah ur legs gonna fall off u charleston gadgie!!!! Hahhaha  how u doing mate??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pumps in the forearm are murder for the grip, happens in my left side everytime I do my back. I'm wondering if these pressure balls would help?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Pumps in the forearm are murder for the grip, happens in my left side everytime I do my back. I'm wondering if these pressure balls would help?


you heard of fatgripz?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Nah ur legs gonna fall off u charleston gadgie!!!! Hahhaha  how u doing mate??


Haha. I'm abit rough today mate :-l had a few too many bevys last night lol lookin like gyms out the window today haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Pumps in the forearm are murder for the grip, happens in my left side everytime I do my back. I'm wondering if these pressure balls would help?


It's my left one that gets it worse aswell mate! But iv broke it in the past & the pump seems to focus round the scar from that. Gonna nip in town for straps tomoro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> you heard of fatgripz?


I lost mine mate, used to use them every other back day....beasts for forearms like! Can't imagine what the pumps would be like with them ATM lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha. I'm abit rough today mate :-l had a few too many bevys last night lol lookin like gyms out the window today haha


Is this the thread where we can feel sorry for ourselves on this subject?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this the thread where we can feel sorry for ourselves on this subject?


Share your pain mate lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Share your pain mate lol


I'm dyyyyyiiinnnnggggg noooooooo *sniffle* lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm dyyyyyiiinnnnggggg noooooooo *sniffle* lol


I feel for ya :'( lol

Iv just had a KFC....ultimate hangover cure like


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

were they good though? because i think the idea sounds good, but is it just overmarketed crap?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I know my diets terrible today, I might have to have another cheat meal to sort me out I'm thinking! Then really jump back on training tomorrow and punish myself for such slip ups! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> were they good though? because i think the idea sounds good, but is it just overmarketed crap?


Na there class mate! And the clip around pretty much any bars/handles..good on lat pulldowns db rows etc, but your weight drops slightly obviously so I wouldn't use them on the same exercises every week, great for building grip strength too!

I'm gonna order another set threw the week


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know my diets terrible today, I might have to have another cheat meal to sort me out I'm thinking! Then really jump back on training tomorrow and punish myself for such slip ups! Lol


 I'll get a good couple hundred grams of protein in me later and some cheesecake lol ..sorted. You up and about yet or been in kip all day?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'll get a good couple hundred grams of protein in me later and some cheesecake lol ..sorted. You up and about yet or been in kip all day?


Iv been napping on and off all day but difficult with my boy so inbetween feeding him and making sure he wasn't trying to put horror DVDs on I've been mega lazy. Apart from taking the dog out a couple times. I have a bloody baby seagull in my garden that can't fly yet that the parents are guarding, can't let the dog out she will eat it and probably get her eyes pecked out! It happened last year but didn't have the dog then. Actual pain in the ass! So going to get some food in a bit then take her down the beach, if I don't die!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Me and the sprogs are chilling in my bed watching the mummy just now lol brilliant film. In the yard at my work it's like a fukin seagulls [email protected] pad!! Go up there at your own peril...about 20 of the [email protected] start swooping and sh!ting at ya LOL..there's a mini wind turbine up there that the occasional mong one flies into and gets mangled lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish these [email protected] would fuk off and fly into a wind turbine! I'm seriously considering getting someone to go out there and do something because I can't not let my dog out. The mummy rocks <3


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Itv2. What kinda dog you got?...say chihuahua and we'll be falling out lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

American bulldog... Thinks she's the size of a lap dog mind lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll see it tomoro..can't on my phone and lappers fooked. I'm dog sitting the old mans westy for 2 weeks & u just inspired me to head down the beach with him! It's just turned into a military operation in here tho because the mrs and kids are coming too lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha if I go anywhere with a hangover it's the beach, fresh air does you good! Have fun!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ!! How come you get the girls on your thread? I have an avi with my in my sexiest underwear and all I attract in my thread is guys :lol:

DNP came mate and is g2g, poor supplier had a rough week but seems to be back on his feet, get it ordered


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Jesus Christ!! How come you get the girls on your thread? I have an avi with my in my sexiest underwear and all I attract in my thread is guys :lol:
> 
> DNP came mate and is g2g, poor supplier had a rough week but seems to be back on his feet, get it ordered


Aw is someone feeling left out lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah, youl not be able to see in the pic but I'm ginger, so im used to it :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Nah, youl not be able to see in the pic but I'm ginger, so im used to it :lol:


Awww I <3 gingers lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Really needed that like....left her and the kids at the beach park & I fuked off down the beach with Dave the dug and went crabbing  not done tht in ages! Came home and had a massive tandoori mixed grill...superb!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Jesus Christ!! How come you get the girls on your thread? I have an avi with my in my sexiest underwear and all I attract in my thread is guys :lol:
> 
> DNP came mate and is g2g, poor supplier had a rough week but seems to be back on his feet, get it ordered


Will be the pic of my boaby up in the 'adult lounge'..word must be gettin round 

That's good then mate, take them before bed rather than morning so ur not sweating like a beast through the day x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've seen no boaby lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've seen no boaby lol.


We'll sort that mate  adult lounge is gold members only


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've seen no boaby lol.


Youl need to squint harder.

Good idea mate, might try that. I don't mind sweating like mad when I'm in the gym but it's uncomfy when it's in the house. Might try that this week,


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> We'll sort that mate  adult lounge is gold members only


I know .... *crying* lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 88914
> American bulldog... Thinks she's the size of a lap dog mind lol


she's a wee beaut, looks like my mate's old boxer...white with a hitler tash lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> she's a wee beaut, looks like my mate's old boxer...white with a hitler tash lol


It's when she starts 'smiling' with her teeth poking out it looks really funny!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ran out of protein friday (choc cookie) and ordered some flavourless whey for a change!..along with some dextrose & glutamine. no fukin about here see  gonna experiment mixing it with various things...will be 3 scoops in some lucozade sport tonight pwo (if it comes today)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's when she starts 'smiling' with her teeth poking out it looks really funny!


she'd tear the gulls to bits btw, let her out! lol. *i wont be held responsible if she gets her a$$ kicked


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry to take this away from your journal JANIKvonD, but kay how old is your dog, and whats its size/weight? is it like staffy size or more boxer size? or bigger? its hard to tell from that picture!

I'm not a weird dog perve btw, just cant wait to get my own, have two rotties at home and love big dogs, so my first dog will always be a rottie, but when its trained i'll be getting it a playmate and dont want two of the same.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> sorry to take this away from your journal JANIKvonD, but kay how old is your dog, and whats its size/weight? is it like staffy size or more boxer size? or bigger? its hard to tell from that picture!
> 
> I'm not a weird dog perve btw, just cant wait to get my own, have two rotties at home and love big dogs, so my first dog will always be a rottie, but when its trained i'll be getting it a playmate and dont want two of the same.


She's about 7 months old now, still got a lot of growing and filling out to do. Much bigger than a staff but not as tall as a boxer. Although some male American bulldogs are monsters and much bigger than boxers. Not sure how much she weighs at the minute, she grows very very quickly. At the moment she is probably around the same size as a rottie, she's just above my knee. When I call her up to stand up I can bend down very slightly and put her paws/legs over my shoulders, I'm 5ft 2. She's very very powerful just a massive lump of muscle but the biggest softie on the planet. This is her when I got her at 4 months old and a couple other pics to see her size. Sorry janikvond nomore dog pics lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> sorry to take this away from your journal JANIKvonD, but kay how old is your dog, and whats its size/weight? is it like staffy size or more boxer size? or bigger? its hard to tell from that picture!
> 
> *I'm not a weird dog perve btw*, just cant wait to get my own, have two rotties at home and love big dogs, so my first dog will always be a rottie, but when its trained i'll be getting it a playmate and dont want two of the same.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice! haha looks like a great dog, can tell just by looking how good her temprament must be. Wouldn't like to clean that floor, or the dog after picture 4 haha!

looks like she's been a bit of a chewer too, we left ours in the kitchen when they were puppies, came back and the wooden edge on the bottom of the patio doors was all over the kitchen floor! gotta laugh, but at the time it didnt go down well!

Alright janik i admit, dogs just turn me on ok... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice! haha looks like a great dog, can tell just by looking how good her temprament must be. Wouldn't like to clean that floor, or the dog after picture 4 haha!
> 
> looks like she's been a bit of a chewer too, we left ours in the kitchen when they were puppies, came back and the wooden edge on the bottom of the patio doors was all over the kitchen floor! gotta laugh, but at the time it didnt go down well!
> 
> Alright janik i admit, dogs just turn me on ok... :whistling:


Ah yeah great temperament aslong as you treat them well. Obviously the more aggressively you play with her the more aggressive she becomes. She does leave the house in a mess haha malts like mad. The chewing I've had it pretty lucky with, she has only had the odd bit of the door frame and only in the kitchen. Before I got her she was muzzled 24/7 because they reckoned she was that bad with it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice! haha looks like a great dog, can tell just by looking how good her temprament must be. Wouldn't like to clean that floor, or the dog after *picture 4 *haha!
> 
> looks like she's been a bit of a chewer too, we left ours in the kitchen when they were puppies, came back and the wooden edge on the bottom of the patio doors was all over the kitchen floor! gotta laugh, but at the time it didnt go down well!
> 
> Alright janik i admit, dogs just turn me on ok... :whistling:


knew you'd like that 1 mate :whistling: nothing like abit of doggy side vaj yeh? :lol:

im looking at great dane's atm...just trying to talk the mrs round


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> knew you'd like that 1 mate :whistling: nothing like abit of doggy side vaj yeh? :lol:
> 
> im looking at great dane's atm...just trying to talk the mrs round


my ideal dogs would be st. bernard, tibetan mastiff or american mastiff, but unless i can afford a massive house and garden it would be unfair on them.

also they'd get bored and destroy my house if it was on the smaller side.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> my ideal dogs would be st. bernard, tibetan mastiff or american mastiff, but unless i can afford a massive house and garden it would be unfair on them.
> 
> also they'd get bored and destroy my house if it was on the smaller side.


my house is a fair size but tbh i dont think they need as much room as u think. most ppl presume a great dane for example needs loads of room and loads of exercise but its quite the opposite. she'd love a st bernard like

mine also gets to come to work with me so win win


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JAN... Ive been Awol as you probably noticed, Rough is an understatement.

Died and re-born... Think ill be missing my monday session today. Lol 2 day hangovers at 21....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> JAN... Ive been Awol as you probably noticed, Rough is an understatement.
> 
> Died and re-born... Think ill be missing my monday session today. Lol 2 day hangovers at 21....


lol shoulda been on yesterday mate...was a couple of us feeling sorry for ourselves! i need to squeeze what i can in tonight because im off to get the snip tomoro!! :scared:

where did u end up?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I had one of those nights out where you end up n the casino on your own at 0430am without any of your mates.. bad times lol! and wake up the next day crining and thinking what the fhk!

Anyway kinda recovered... Think im missing out today and go tomorro instead... Good luck with the snip... Ninewells day clinic ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

If you guys like great Danes watch marmaduke, one of my lads favourite films but is very funny!

And u r getting the snip!? Very brave lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I had one of those nights out where you end up n the casino on your own at 0430am without any of your mates.. bad times lol! and wake up the next day crining and thinking what the fhk!
> 
> Anyway kinda recovered... Think im missing out today and go tomorro instead... Good luck with the snip... Ninewells day clinic ?


hahaha been there mate. stracathro up brechin


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cringing so bad, What the fhuck was I doing on my own for two hours in the casino.. lol! Just wandering around... anyway

diet still alright? How do you manage to pretty much keep ontop of your BF whilst eating to an extent whatever you want ? withotu cardio ? Whenever I eat carbs even if its BMR or maintence ill pile on the bf and pounds..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> If you guys like great Danes watch marmaduke, one of my lads favourite films but is very funny!
> 
> And u r getting the snip!? Very brave lol


i prefer scooby-doo 

yeh fukin rite i am!! the mrs isnt too happy bout it, but im done lol. only took tomoro off work cos 'im an ard cvnt ehhh'  seriously tho my ar$eholes starting to twitch abit now...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Scooby doo goes without saying lol.

I'm not surprised its twitching!!! If I was a man I don't think I could ever get the snip! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cringing so bad, What the fhuck was I doing on my own for two hours in the casino.. lol! Just wandering around... anyway
> 
> diet still alright? How do you manage to pretty much keep ontop of your BF whilst eating to an extent whatever you want ? withotu cardio ? Whenever I eat carbs even if its BMR or maintence ill pile on the bf and pounds..


the weight is pilling on mate most of my food is good wholesome food anyway mate so aslong as ur not eating sh!te the fat gain is minimal...i NEVER do cardio but i really should, just waisted calories if bulkin imo lol.

food today has/will be-

7.15am-

nutriton can (banana flavour) 500cals

10.15am-

2 chicken breasts. 1 large jacket spud

1pm-

2 chicken breasts. 100g wholewheet pasta

3pm-

1 large mint aero bar 

4.30pm-

1 chicken breast. 100g wholewheet pasta

7pm-

(pwo) 3 scoop whey *unflavoured* 2 scoops dextrose.

9pm-

homemade chicken curry (2 breasts)

11pm

1 scoop whey in pint milk & t/s peanutbutter


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Scooby doo goes without saying lol.
> 
> I'm not surprised its twitching!!! If I was a man I don't think I could ever get the snip! Lol


the naked image i had of u now has a toby  lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the naked image i had of u now has a toby  lol


Lmao not the look I was going for lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Will be the pic of my boaby up in the 'adult lounge'..word must be gettin round
> 
> That's good then mate, take them before bed rather than morning so ur not sweating like a beast through the day x


Oh was that pic of your boaby mate....

Get the Dr to add a few inches  cx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Oh was that pic of your boaby mate....
> 
> Get the Dr to add a few inches  cx


hahaha my work mate just said pretty much the same thing! his jokes are p!sh too 

and only gold members can see it mate so your a LONNNNG way from seeing it


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha my work mate just said pretty much the same thing! his jokes are p!sh too
> 
> and only gold members can see it mate so your a LONNNNG way from seeing it


Hahahhaha only about 500 posts away!! Hahah


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahahhaha only about 500 posts away!! Hahah


664 *cough*


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> 664 *cough*


Hahhaha fuker!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*CHEST*

Flat db press-

40kg(each hand) x8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 (failed at 9)

Incline db flys-

17.5 (each hand) x 8

Was painfull doing them tonight so moved to cables...

Cable flys-

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 7 (failure)

db pullovers (bent arm)-

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

37.5kg x failure

EZ bar curls-

35kg x 12

45kg x 8

40kg x 8

35kg x failure

Superset with

DIPS-

Bw x 12

Bw x 12

Bw x 12 (failure)

Db hammer curls (across the body)-

22.5 kg (each hand) x 8

22.5 kg x 8

22.5 kg x 8

Done. Felt strong today  last of my dbol runs out tomoro so expecting some strength loss :'(

Oh and unflavoured whey & dextrose with a spoon of strawberry nesquick goes down a treat!! Really light!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Couple Sh!t quality pics, look bloated as foook (sorry bout the faces lol)


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good, traps looking full.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes looking great J keep up the hard work!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers homies x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well....dooms day has arrived!!! Vasectomy time :'-l


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck j! Be brave! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll try :'(

U think u can dive in here and start dishing out nicknames yeah?  bloody J. Yan will do lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can call u fuk face if I like lol. J is easier than your whole username and I remember it. I won't remember yan lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll show ya fuk face ya trollop  mr J to you then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No1 can give me orders j lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Heard it many many times before....you'll cave lol x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't cave lol u def have me mixed up with normal females lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha you two are J. and K. like men in black


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Apart from me having the bigger c0ck... And can make more babies... Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Apart from me having the bigger c0ck... And can make more babies... Lol


bigger c0ck... make more babies.. YOU must be J then, he's the black guy afterall...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> bigger c0ck... make more babies.. YOU must be J then, he's the black guy afterall...


That's why I said apart from lol.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Watch they Dinny slip and cut of yer boaby!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your looking a bit puffed up jan, you been dirty bulking again?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I do have black genetics tbh

@Craig- it's the dbol mate, I'm bloated to fuk! Last day today so should settle down now. 102kg today lol madness. Diets clean with the odd dirty meal, even when it's a dirty meal it's not too bad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Job done! Wasn't bad at all... Although it looks abit gruesome lol, I'll stick a pic of it up later for some [email protected] material


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

3week progress pics. Last day of dbol-

102kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Apart from me having the bigger c0ck... And can make more babies... Lol


The monster clit youll have after your steroid journey doesnt count as a c0ck ...K pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not starting Roids so no monster clit for me for now lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JAN, how the fhk did the little procedure go ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And where on earth did u get them PJs lollll


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

and thought you had a decent dog ? All i can see in the corner of the picture is some little smutty thing


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> and thought you had a decent dog ? All i can see in the corner of the picture is some little smutty thing


Don't insult Dave!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dave...

*grin*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Went smooth mate so all good....wan2 see it lol? And don't EVER insult dave again! 

K- my PJs are legendary lol got a few pair


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

They're almost as good as my proper granny pjs.

And I would actually say yes to seeing. But I'm sick and should make an appointment at my doctors lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did the incersion take place ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

If u don't put pics I'm gna google it anyway lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk off my pjs class lol

Between my Toby and the balls in the sack mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> *They're almost as good as my proper granny pjs. *
> 
> And I would actually say yes to seeing. But I'm sick and should make an appointment at my doctors lol


Pics or mine are better


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Pics or mine are better


I think they're all in the wash. Luckily lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Convenient...

Baws are nippin abit now like  diets been to fuk today & the mrs has just been sent to mcdees


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good mate, apart from the pajamas lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Convenient...
> 
> Baws are nippin abit now like  diets been to fuk today & the mrs has just been sent to mcdees


Know how you feel mate, remember had the 3" diameter catheter up my japs eye couple months back..followed by a testical infection which came included with out of date semen....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good mate, apart from the pajamas lol.


U know u love them mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Know how you feel mate, remember had the 3" diameter catheter up my japs eye couple months back..followed by a testical infection which came included with out of date semen....


Ouch!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I bet you're sore today!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just a little photo to help you through your pain...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol. not bad today...back at work today anyway, think it takes a couple days before my baws swell up...hopefully they dont and i can crack 1 off soon!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Serious note... can you still ejaculate ? with the tubes which carry the sperm being closed off ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good point lxm!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah man lol still jiz as normal/same color etc...just no nasty tadpoles in it. so dont panic K you'll still get ur daily facial on request haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah thanks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what are partners for eh


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Cheers for clearing that up.


PM me ur address mate and ill send u a sample


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha are you honestly in pain mate? Man up! It's not sore at all  I got the snip at 10.30am and was in work at 12pm same day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Haha are you honestly in pain mate? Man up! It's not sore at all  I got the snip at 10.30am and was in work at 12pm same day


im at work ya cheeky cvnt haha...na its fine mate, balls are starting to feel abit heavy tho lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Having the snip takes away the sperm, it also takes away a very slight amount of moisture, the docs don't tell you this but it does. You will not know what pain is until you spunk out your first load of 'porridge oat' juice!! That will really stretch those pipes my boy...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Having the snip takes away the sperm, it also takes away a very slight amount of moisture, the docs don't tell you this but it does. You will not know what pain is until you spunk out your first load of 'porridge oat' juice!! That will really stretch those pipes my boy...


your lass is a lucky one :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

She defo never goes hungry...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> She defo never goes hungry...


i'd advise her to mix some whey in there, even more nutritional...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL! like a tube of squeezy cheese?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

appetite seems to be taking a kick in the teeth with this snip? feel sick even thinking about eating lol.

so far-

8am- 2 scoops unflavoured whey (50g protein)

11am - 400g jacket potato's 450g chicken breast

4.15pm - 400g jacket potatoes 450g chicken breast

not near enough so far so im gonna have to squeeze the rest in tonight


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that a pic of what the doctor took out? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Is that a pic of what the doctor took out? :lol:


haha tastes like it mate :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> appetite seems to be taking a kick in the teeth with this snip? feel sick even thinking about eating lol.
> 
> so far-
> 
> ...


da fauq.... @ the picture!

Jan, chicken breasts.. Scott brothers 5kg for £24 so £5 a kilo.

Im currently using supermarkets cheaper breasts like 515g for £4 etc but go to scott brothers if you have the freezer space.. next time im up there ill be nipping in and buying a tub.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers lxm, I get 10kg for £37 really high quality halal stuff, Got more on Sunday there. U like the pic lol?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

where from mate ? help a bro out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

From the fajian guy who does the food in tallys threw the week lol (mates the manager) x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah alright. Anyway mate I honestly think I might start doing cardio on days off... got a wedding in 6 weeks... The 32" suit trousers are a really good tailored fit around the thighs glutes etc.. but an inch or to of fat at the bellybutton stops them buttoning comfy... and the 34" is baggy as fhk! Reckon I could get some serious fat burning in 6 weeks of consistant strict 1800cal per day, 70f 190p 20c... ? mond,wed,fri weights and cardio rest days ?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought that pic was gonna be scrotums too lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

5th injection (I think :/) lol. Left glute for the first time and my left hand was shaking like fuk lol went smooth enough tho....let's just hope there's no PIP like the last one as it's still abit tender in places!

Only been able to train on Monday this week so abit pi$$ed off about it...can't be helped though. Baws are feeling good today....got my leg over this morning... & again about an hour ago lol so think I'll do a nice little back sesh tomoro  (no deadlifts because I dont want the knackers popping out and trailing the ground


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

If you've managed to get your leg over no excuse not going to the gym IMO lolll


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> If you've managed to get your leg over no excuse not going to the gym IMO lolll


x2. fvcking slacker.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It was only half depth lol. The mrs is away out on the lash for her mates bday so I'm in with the divas tonight. Gym tomoro before the pub...mates off to america for good so last hoora, thank fuk I'm off this w.e


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> x2. fvcking slacker.


You'll really think less of me if I had told ya I ha a sicky off work today...told them my balls were swollen to fuk  lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U lazy lazy mofo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fvcking slob, change your username to JABBAvonHUTT immediately.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I know! Not like me too..pretty much spent the whole day in my kip. All sh!te aside this has been a terrible few days of not eating enough! Head will be back in it tomoro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL fuk off


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> fvcking slob, change your username to JABBAvonHUTT immediately.


I <3 u lmfao!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha dont shoot the messenger fella :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The messenger lol? Am I the centre if a conspiracy here


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah haha me and kfc are conspiring to turn you into a fat lazy cvnt. turns out we needn't have bothered... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww wee nicknames n sh!t, you smitten? What does she call you? Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JAN... I'll give myself a month till im hopefuly liftin decent weights.. then how bout a ukm lifting sesh in douglas.. you can show me the ways


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww wee nicknames n sh!t, you smitten? What does she call you? Lol


the colonel :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> JAN... I'll give myself a month till im hopefuly liftin decent weights.. then how bout a ukm lifting sesh in douglas.. you can show me the ways


Sounds good buddy...get ur ar$e in gear


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

silver members can only send 5 pms an hour ? bullsh1t! I cant continue that convo.. Shall reply tonight

Chefters all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pussy silver cvnts


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

A private conversation? Sounds erotic


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> A private conversation? Sounds erotic


u want in on this sheeeet?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not with my glow inthe dark spunk...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> If you've managed to get your leg over no excuse not going to the gym IMO lolll


shes got a point there!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Having the snip takes away the sperm, it also takes away a very slight amount of moisture, the docs don't tell you this but it does. You will not know what pain is until you spunk out your first load of 'porridge oat' juice!! That will really stretch those pipes my boy...


x2!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

He AWOL ?

Read a headline in the courier today "dundee man dies after Vasectomy complications.."

".....Yan von, 24 of Dundee died after developing complications following a vasectomy, reports state that his testies had become tender and swollen... later quadrupling in size and causing..."

(too much time on my hands)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning...

never really had much to update over the w.e other than a cracking hangover. food wasnt nearly enough but made up for that yesterday.

back to the gym tonight for chest n tri's..& iv got SUPER PIP AGAIN!!! sore as fuk like but tbh i was expecting it lol was shaking like mad doing left glute with left hand, so gonna get the mrs to do glute's from now on.

been a week off dbol and the water has dropped (thank fuk) was getting LOADS of comments on friday night, even from my mates who usually wouldnt say fek all if they did see a difference lol but the usuall question kept cropping up "what u been on?".

anyhoo....update tonight with current weight and any strength loss


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

whey and creatine mate... dont let on! keep it a close personal 'choice' imo!

Keep them guessing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> *whey* and creatine mate... dont let on! keep it a close personal 'choice' imo!
> 
> Keep them guessing


had plenty of this mate but its not ideal. creatine.....no thanks, dont want to get TOO big 

i thought appetite was gonna be sh!t again today but im hungry as fuk!

9am-

100g whey.

100g oats made with 600ml milk and some sugar on top!

11.30am-

was hank marvin by now so just demolished 7whole boiled eggs & half a large cheesecake, pmsl good couple thousand cals there so ill reel it in abit for the rest of today....but i tend to give up easily when foods involved!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

You're a right alcy aren't u j


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

not usually mate, something just keeps cropping up every w.e atm!

mate left for dubai last w.e for good.

mate left for america th w.e past for good.

mate's wife's 40th BBQ this w.e.

how the fuk can u have near 2500posts in a month!! pmsl. wimin


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Excuses excuses 

Tapatalk, I live on it and when I'm not on it it's bleeping at me telling me to get on it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no excuses....just a popular cvnt ya see


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a lot of posts in a month!!

If I tell the mrs to get on it, I get slapped so how come tapatalk gets away with it?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> That's a lot of posts in a month!!
> 
> If I tell the mrs to get on it, I get slapped so how come tapatalk gets away with it?


Um what do u mean? I am female. Confused easily!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> no excuses....just a popular cvnt ya see


nah, we are just watching to see when those traps are gonna finally join yer ears, we got a book going ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> nah, we are just watching to see when those traps are gonna finally join yer ears, we got a book going ;-D


Lol it's all in the traps


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol it's all in the traps


Traps? Where? Xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Not happy at all tonight. Ar$e is killing me and really affecting everything...especially training! On top of that I think iv tore a tendon in my left bicept and had to stop my workout tonight!! Gutting.

Chest-

40kg DBS 3x8

Failed on third set because on the negative my left bicept got a shooting pain threw it and I dropped it :'( agony!

Moved to cables and did 2sets of cable crossovers...but pain was too much in left bicept. Headed to the health suit to loosen it off in the sauna/cold plunge rotating between the 2, feels abit better now but fuk knows.

Went for a shower and got the worst dizzy spell, then I started shaking, then my palms started aching and had went really pale lol? Ar$e is now all red and spreading lol infection? Doupt it but I'll need to keep a close eye on it.

Feel sick now so will be lucky if I can stuff any food in the tubes ATM. (although it'll take more than a red bum to keep me away from food)! Fukin steroids!!...who's fukin idea was this then? Lol

What else can I moan about?!! I think of Sumin soon for u cvnts


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *Ar$e is killing me and really affecting everything*


enough said mate, im sure steve-o will let you be the top for a while :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U need to get urself to bed by sounds of it! X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> enough said mate, im sure steve-o will let you be the top for a while :lol:


That fat cvnt on top of me!?...no chance  your more than welcome tho mate...look quite lite  lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U need to get urself to bed by sounds of it! X


Yeah aunties in so waiting on her pi$$ing off lol, shattered


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Traps? Where? Xx


Not in this journal anyway PMSL x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a wee binge there-

7 whole boiled eggs mashed with butter

4 slices wholemeal toast

1lt orange juice

A packed of salt & vinegar sticks

A few spoon fulls of peanut butter.

Bedded now, thank fuk,

Smell ya's.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Love boiled egg in a cup with salt pepper and butter mashed!

moaning ? you think so...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahahhaha cheeky [email protected]!! Hahahha ur 102kg and I'm the fat cvnt?? Hahhah
> 
> That fat cvnt on top of me!?...no chance  your more than welcome tho mate...look quite lite  lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

you've not mastered this replying on ur phone mate eh LOL. down to 99kg mate...water is away i suppose? 105kg is target weight by the end of the cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Love boiled egg in a cup with salt pepper and butter mashed!
> 
> moaning ? you think so...


hard to fit 7 in a cup tho mate lol was a big bowl of them.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

swelling on left cheek is down today, still just as red and just as sore...barely sit on the cvnt. woke up few times threw the night absolutley soaking in sweat! not nice...gonna pin quad'd this week...see how i go x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> swelling on left cheek is down today, still just as red and just as sore...barely sit on the cvnt. woke up few times threw the night *absolutley soaking in sweat*! not nice...gonna pin quad'd this week...see how i go x


wait till you use tren mate, its horrific for sweats.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> wait till you use tren mate, its horrific for sweats.


yeah i remember u suffered bad with it. hope it is the test and not down to some infection!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

doubt it mate, simply because ive heard if you get an infection the area becomes hot to the touch, and if anything you get cold sweats, not feeling warm. Im no doctor though, so if your worried best to get it checked.

say you were putting up a fence and you sat on a bit of wood with a nail sticking out or some crap like that if your worried about telling the docs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill be open with the doc if it comes to that...dont think it will tho. getting less painfull as the day goes on, just VERY bad PIP :lol: never doing left glute, left handed again!

yes. i am a ***


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha fair enough mate, stick it in your pec then, what's the worst that can happen LMAO


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

might just do that...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sweaty bastard


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol that the only bit ya read ya cvnt. hows the quad mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pain free, but solid lump still !! u?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> pain free, but solid lump still !! u?


my right side is back to normal (which i the side that had the lump when u got ur's). left side is now 10x worse than right side ever was LOL but tbh i knew it was gonna be because i was basically stirring the needle about inside when injecting :cowboy:

where u been injecting since?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> my right side is back to normal (which i the side that had the lump when u got ur's). left side is now 10x worse than right side ever was LOL but tbh i knew it was gonna be because i was basically stirring the needle about inside when injecting :cowboy:
> 
> where u been injecting since?


Done the other quad friday, no pip, will probably do the same quad again next week or split it up across chest and delts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u done chest/delts before like? recon delts would be a nightmare to do on your own


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> u done chest/delts before like? recon delts would be a nightmare to do on your own


yeah piece of p1ss, just cant aspirate thats the only problem


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lunch


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is that a bowl of vom?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol not far off mate. hows chest to inject?....orange pins?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yes mate, go to spot injections to see whereabout, thickest part of pec tbh though about an inch and half above nipple for me lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lunch


going soft mare ? the fhk is that


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.2 huge jacket spuds with butter melted in them & 2 tins of tuna with some mayo S&P

.500ml milk with 70g whey & few scoops of banana nesqiuck.

had the same at 10am.

and again now lol. pick 5kg chicken breast up tonight


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yeah... because of the green bowl you cant see the spud properly... honestly looks like green lettuce

you taken green tea before ? ive started takinbg two 750mg caps in the morning and been buzzing around like a blue @rsed fly! with increased mood lift.. and no crash or comedown!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

only drank it mate, never had tab form. just looking for an extra stim?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Nah, not stim but faturner to an extent.. Arms vascular as hell and def feel a push when doing cardio.

Its capsuels from holland and barrat - But its sh1te because its only 14% polyphnolds (sp) when bodybuilding warehouse do caps with 98% extract polphyolds or w/e


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Nah, not stim but faturner to an extent.. Arms vascular as hell and def feel a push when doing cardio.
> 
> Its capsuels from holland and barrat - But its sh1te because its only 14% polyphnolds (sp) when bodybuilding warehouse do caps with 98% extract polphyolds or w/e


lol get some DNP down ya and stop [email protected] about


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What about EC ? effective ? ive got pharma ephidrine tabs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> What about EC ? effective ? ive got pharma ephidrine tabs


ECA mate, dont forget the asprin


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahahhaha cheeky [email protected]!! Hahahha ur 102kg and I'm the fat cvnt?? Hahhah
> 
> That fat cvnt on top of me!?...no chance  your more than welcome tho mate...look quite lite  lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*Shoulders/delts*

Seated db press (weight is each hand)

Warm up.

17.5kg x 10

30kg x failure

27.5kg x failure

25kg x failure

22.5kg x failure

Seated db rear delt flys-

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x failure

Db side raises (slight bent arm)

17.5kg (each hand) x 8

20kg x 8

17.5kg x failure

Still a niggle in left bicept so maybe shouldn't have trained at all. Also missed shoulders/back/legs last week so happy I atleast managed something.

Food today-

10am-

.2big jacket spuds

.2tins tuna with Mayo

70g whey

500ml milk

3scoops banana nesquick

1pm-

.2big jacket spuds

.2tins tuna with Mayo

70g whey

500ml milk

3.30pm

6large peanut butter cups (reese's)

7pm

.banana(pre workout)

8pm (PWO)

.100g whey

.3scoops banana nesquick

.apple

9pm.

.400g chicken

.**** load of egg noodles

.**** load of green beans

All fried together with some toasted sesame oil & dark soy sauce.

Night guys.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941...

u forgot to write sumin mate, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiiii how's the ass cheek?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

better K cheers, still sore like but nothing like monday. still undecided if im doing right glute or quad injection tomoro


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Decisions decisions!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Does it make any difference mate ? pm inbound!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Does it make any difference mate ? pm inbound!


depends how bad the PIP is mate, last jab for example affected training/sleep/appetite. ill still absorb the test but not much good if i cant eats/sleep/train lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.spotinjections.com/

stick this in here so i know where to find it.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Btw mate, to save you the sugary three scoops of nesquick by trying the pro10 shakes  get Wheyman to send you some samples


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Quite pricey for a bit of Flavouring no? Buy the cheapest unflavoured you can find mate with the highest protein content (bulk powders ATM) and add whatever goodies you want to it mate. I usually just drink it plain but fancied a wee change. Why pro10? X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning....

any1 noticed they breath heavier on cycle?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright mate, I'll opt out of answering that for obvious reasons


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol no worries mate.. how's lxm this fine morning? (wtf is ur name)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah in a way, just out of breath easier, also i often feel my heart beating in various parts of my body somehow, most often in my heels!! is this high blood pressure?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> yeah in a way, just out of breath easier, also i often feel my heart beating in various parts of my body somehow, most often in my heels!! is this high blood pressure?


was sitting in the pics with the mrs last night (batman) and she kept saying im breathing really heavy lol the place was full so the geek next to me musta been like 'wtf this cvnts way to have a heart attack' on top of that i was sweating like fuk! i mean it was dripping off me by the end....the guys arm touched mine every now and then, he musta been taking the boak pmsl


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how's lxm this fine morning?


You do realise how gay this sounds for a dundonian! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im upper class dundonian tho mate...only shoplift & inject heroin at w.e's. plus in queer as fuk! :cool2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

food today.

8am.

.100g whey in 500ml milk.

9.30am.

.4 slices burgen.

.6boiled eggs (2 whites 4 whole)

12.30pm.

.350g chicken breast.

.2 Large jacket spuds.

.2 reese's peanut butter bars.

4.15pm.

.350g chicken breast.

.3 slices burgen.

so far....

training back tonight, No deadlifting (for the baws) & gonna jab quad later.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate should I go for a full wax ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill do it for ya mate (yes ****) x :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

got a voucher for a salon... so ill pass on your offer.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just checking in mate, good to see your still as **** as you were last week :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> stevep1941...
> 
> u forgot to write sumin mate, pmsl


I didn't mate! It was included in the quote! Fkn I phones!!! Good shoulder workout u prik!!! My side raises are fkn half yours!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> better K cheers, still sore like but nothing like monday. still undecided if im doing right glute or quad injection tomoro


QUAD! You won't regret it mate honest!! Just don't do it too far down like I done the first quad I done! Leg was sore for days!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> QUAD! You won't regret it mate honest!! Just don't do it too far down like I done the first quad I done! Leg was sore for days!!!


Done quads mate and your not joking! Went in like a dream  two hands make all the difference like!

Watch I'll wake up with an elephant man quad llf!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just checking in mate, good to see your still as **** as you were last week :lol:


Haha u fukin love it ya po0y scrote x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Pull ups.

3sets (last to failure)

Super set with

Cable push downs.

3sets 40kg x 12

Left bicept tendon that if fuked started playing up big time by this point.

Lat pull down-

60kg x 8 (hurt like fuk on arm)

70kg x failure (tendon)

Db rows- (bring my arm out to the side nice and slow and squeeze at the top)

30kg (heaviest there)

3sets x 12

Wide grip rows-(tendon pain so went light)

45kg x 15

55kg x 15

85kg x failure

Straight arm lat push downs-

30kg x 12

30kg x failed at 8 with tendon pain too much.

Attempted tricep cable pushdowns-

40kg x 12

Whole stack x 5 (tendon too sore on negative)

Was p!ssed off by now and fuked off in the cold plunge/sauna to help my arm...which it did.

Quad injection done.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Done quads mate and your not joking! Went in like a dream  two hands make all the difference like!
> 
> Watch I'll wake up with an elephant man quad llf!


 :thumb :knew u would like it!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> :thumb :knew u would like it!!!!


sore now tho ya cvnt pmsl


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sore now tho ya cvnt pmsl


Hahaha my first one was sore for about 5 days but my first one I done too central and too far down imagine ur hand in your pocket! That's the spot I found was great!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill give that a bash next time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

first measurements from i started! (lost my tape lol)

arms (bicepts) = 17.25"

chest (just above nipple) = 44.5"

waist (just above belly button) = 38" (bloated as fuk atm..prob around 36" am)

neck = 18"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl here in the end


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> first measurements from i started! (lost my tape lol)
> 
> arms (bicepts) = 17.25"
> 
> ...


17.25!! Nice mate! That tensed or not?? Hoping that's tensed tbh!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yes tensed mate haha, up nearly 2" from may


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yes tensed mate haha, up nearly 2" from may


Phew!!! Thank fuk! Haha nice mate 15.5! So still behind you a fair bit just glad that was tensed!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

You've been quiet! U died or summin!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> You've been quiet! U died or summin!!


He's dying from alcohol poisoning as usual!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jabba's back in the hutt. pizza hut that is :whistling:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> jabba's back in the hutt. pizza hut that is :whistling:


Yeah sounds about right! Hahah how's it going??


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> He's dying from alcohol poisoning as usual!


Everyone knows him so well! Hahhaa


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Nandos is opening in dundee guys.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

lxm said:


> Nandos is opening in dundee guys.


Whereabouts!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

h34r:

 bunch o cvnts. nowt much to update my loves other than a sh!t load of spots pmsl...appetite is threw the roof atm and my left bicept is still playing up.

hopefully it holds up for a descent chest sesh tonight and i might even pop a couple fatty pics up  stay tuned..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh we are mate.

Nados is where the old pizza hut was... on the highstreet across from primark and bus stops

(its currently getting built)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cracking mate, i havent masturbated in a while so make sure they arent too risque!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> cracking mate, i havent masturbated in a while so make sure they arent too risque!


I wanted to know this...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yanny what's happnin ya manky dundonian?

How's the auld John Thomas after the chop?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wanted to know this...


you should subscribe to my 'My Masturbation Journal - Progress pics included.' thread then!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> you should subscribe to my 'My Masturbation Journal - Progress pics included.' thread then!


Omg where is this!!?? On it like sonic!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg where is this!!?? On it like sonic!


it was actually a joke but feel free to start a similarly named one, im sure it will be subbed up to bursting within ten minutes! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> it was actually a joke but feel free to start a similarly named one, im sure it will be subbed up to bursting within ten minutes! :lol:


I had actually been trying to think of a name for a new journal... Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

'taking it up the wrongen' a journal by kay W. i reckon that would be more popular than the one u got now:lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 'taking it up the wrongen' a journal by kay W. i reckon that would be more popular than the one u got now:lol:


Haha. Hi fatstuff


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Jan... you got followers awaiting replies son!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatmuff...why do u only appear when there's abit of flange involved PMSL.

Craigy my boy things are absolutely average mate, baws are in full swing now.....nobs just as wee tho :'( lol. Hows pct treating ya?

Lxm..when's nandoz actually opening?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest/tri's-

Warm up.

Flat bb press-

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

100kg x 8 (left bicept playing up here)

80kg x failure

Incline db press-

25kg (each hand) x 10

30kg x 8

25kg x failure

Left arm really bothering on the negative on these.

Dips-

Bw x 12

Bw x 12

Bw x 15 (failure)

Cable rope pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 10

Stack x 8 failure

Cable decline flys-

13kg each hand x 12

16kg x 12

19kg x 12

22kg x 12ish (failure)

Cable push downs-

3sets, last to failure

Super set with reverse grip cable pushdowns (single arm)

3sets, last to failure

Job done. Happy with that...strength is up and it's the first time in ages iv had plenty energy instead of Hanging out my ar$e the whole way threw lol.

Arms still holding me back but it's def on the mend, if i train smart this week I should hope it'll be 100% for next week...ahwell.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I see you are becoming a strong cvnt!

Pct is going fine now I feel much more like myself strength is coming back and I have just started a 5x5 stronglifts training today

Time to eat big eat clean and get my journal back on track


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fatmuff...why do u only appear when there's abit of flange involved PMSL.
> 
> Craigy my boy things are absolutely average mate, baws are in full swing now.....nobs just as wee tho :'( lol. Hows pct treating ya?
> 
> Lxm..when's nandoz actually opening?


Oi the bit of flange has a name


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Janik u bummer, I frequent your journal more than most u Cnut


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I was talking about OTB actually  how's K getting on anyhoo?

Oj Stanley u know ur my fav rape victim  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I see you are becoming a strong cvnt!
> 
> Pct is going fine now I feel much more like myself strength is coming back and I have just started a 5x5 stronglifts training today
> 
> Time to eat big eat clean and get my journal back on track


Cheers bro, got another 100dbol sitting there incase things slow down lol

Glad to see your heads in the rite place now mate....now get back on cycle


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest/tri's-
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> ...


No bad fanny baws!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks lover x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

diets been fairly clean rescently.... yesterdays food was-

7am-

6 wheetabix

100g whey

10am-

piripiri chicken & cheese on a huge roll.

12pm-

2 large jacket spuds

2tins tuna

4pm-

6wheetabix

100g whey

7pm-(pwo)

100g whey

80g dextrose

10pm-

400g chicken breast

whole bag of baby spinach

1 large tomato chopped up

cheese

wee bit mayo

all stuffed into 3 large wraps

going threw wheetabix like fuk knows what rescently...cant get enough of them lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's a lot if weetabix lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fat fhker.

Cant forget the "wee bit of mayo"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a lot if weetabix lol


cant get enough of them just now! usually have 7 in a sitting but the fly cvnts have put less in the "extra value" packet lol :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> fat fhker.
> 
> Cant forget the "wee bit of mayo"


damn rite


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Can I eat weetabix?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I eat weetabix?


no


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good progress mate, keep it up 

Good thing about weetabix is it keeps you "regular" so for the first time in your life...youl no be full of sh1t :lol:

Careful with the 30kg DB negs mate, I go as slow as possible after speaking to a guy who tore both pec muscles with that movement


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Good progress mate, keep it up
> 
> Good thing about weetabix is it keeps you "regular" so for the first time in your life...youl no be full of sh1t :lol:
> 
> Careful with the 30kg DB negs mate, I go as slow as possible after speaking to a guy who tore both pec muscles with that movement


 :lol: taking it from all angles am i, pmsl. cheers mate, it was nice and slow on the negative...just like any exercise i do tbh but it's my bicept that was playing up :crying: it's been worse tho and its feeling ace today 

....ar$seholes felt better tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

slow negs are good but i always reduce the weight on them. it puts the chest under tension for ALOT longer, and the risk of injury from them is sky high if the weight is even slightly too heavy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> slow negs are good but i always reduce the weight on them. it puts the chest under tension for ALOT longer, and the *risk of injury from them is sky high if the weight is even slightly too heavy.*


u mean on DB press or just slow negatives in general mate? u usually take about 2x/3x the time on negative as i do the actual push on most exercises...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

should I feel bad sitting about doing fuhk all ? would it be a bad idea rotating the 3 split without rests ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 4.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> should I feel bad sitting about doing fuhk all ? would it be a bad idea rotating the 3 split without rests ?


do enough on ur days in the gym ya cvnt and youll not feel like that, pmsl :tongue:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

But I honestly dont have the fhking strength to fhk myself up when lifting.. honestly! Im not feeling sore on rest days anymore... Hmmm pre workout sup for a kick up the @rse ?

Take it ur at work mate ? the box of screws.... the blue roll...  Them flatbreads any goood ? get some cheddar in there mate and get the fhker toasted!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> But I honestly dont have the fhking strength to fhk myself up when lifting.. honestly! Im not feeling sore on rest days anymore... Hmmm pre workout sup for a kick up the @rse ?
> 
> Take it ur at work mate ? the box of screws.... the blue roll...  Them flatbreads any goood ? *get some cheddar in there mate and get the fhker toasted*!!!!


christ mate im no delia smith lol. yeh in work (which i am 60hrs a week) and the blue roll's the bottom of my protein shaker lol, the wraps are good like.

i wouldnt worry about a pre workout supp mate, just mix up ur workouts with a bit more reps etc...or come threw here so i can beast ya


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tell you mate the PT's at my gym are cheeky fhkers... they moan when I ask a simple question or two a night.. what the fhk are they there to do then ? they sit at the recpetion desk (2-3 of them) doing fhk all. When one ofthem actually does coem through to show me something, they are more intrested sayign it with an extra bit of volume whilst looking around in hoping some of the females are watching him give top advice to a newbie... (or not! llf)

So yeah when im actually making progress I will.

(anyway..)

mate no need to be delia... Seriously get prepped the night before... cut up a red onion into rings... grate some cheddar cheese and put in a tupperware container and take to work for the wraps.. will taste so much better and takes 5 mins prep!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PT's ..save ur breath mate there absolute mongs! hate the cvnts....altho i was getting asked last week about the best way to train chest by 1 last week pmsl belive that sh!t? and there's a couple bonny 1s floating about.

im actually a really good cook mate lol just lazy. i cook all the meals for the family when im not workin.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

reps for the cooking mate! Love it myself.

Bored away out for a drive!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in the decked saxo?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

haha! Nah mate, Although my car could do with a decent pair of speakers... its on its last legs atm! probably 12 months then its scrapped..

Took a huge gouge out the left back door yesterday in debenhams carpark.... It was one of them.. if you reversed back it scrapped it even more... and if you edged forward it grated.. had to shut my eyes and pull the thing out off the pillar. lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just in from A royal pumping at golf :'( I put it down to doms from yesterday  what else can it be. .....


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just in from A royal pumping at golf :'( I put it down to doms from yesterday  what else can it be. .....


That ur sh1te??! Hahhaha

Never knew u played golf! They will let any cvnt on a course nowadays!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> That ur sh1te??! Hahhaha
> 
> Never knew u played golf! They will let any cvnt on a course nowadays!!!


Tell is about it mate! Gone are the days of hiding in the bushes at the bottom of 6th hole hill & putting there balls in the hole so they think they've had a hole in one....then come out the bushes pi$$ing ourselves laughing as they celebrate! Got some cracking chases doing this PMSL.

Or we'd just steal the fukin things lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Meal 4.


whats the square thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Brunch


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

delia:wink:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u mean on DB press or just slow negatives in general mate? u usually take about 2x/3x the time on negative as i do the actual push on most exercises...


Sorry mate i replied to this on my phone, but it isnt working so didnt realise. Fvcking tapatalk did an update and now i can do everything but reply to posts lol!

I meant DB's more than anything, as obviously your body is in the way of the barbell, so it can't really go 'too far'. With heavy DB's you can go below parallel, and that for me is where the chest feels the most tension, so I lower the weight and slow the movement to really feel it pull.

With heavy DB's I would definately injure myself i think, hence lowering the weight. For Barbell it shouldnt matter, as long as you have a good spotter, but even with a huge hulking spotter, theres no way they could catch and lift two heavy DB's if you did go too far or too slow and couldnt get it back safetly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Damn I always go below parallel on db press :-l lol maybe why I'm fuked? I bring the DBS rite down until it touches the side of my chest then press,it's flys I'm most cautious with!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

maybe mate, have a watch of this:






he has good technique on DB press. im cautious on flyes the most too, probably because you feel the biggest stretch with them.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll watch it tomoro bud, on my mob atm. Yeh I see some scary sh!t in my gym with flys, it's only db ones I'm cautious with...fine on cables.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

same mate, with cables tho its not too far to put them back if it goes too far. Yeah all that guys vids are good, he sounds a bit retarded but knows what he's on about!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I go the full stretch on the DB flys, as far as I can and pause for 5 seconds to feel the stretch, seems to be bringing good results and awesome DOMS


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I go the full stretch on the DB flys, as far as I can and pause for 5 seconds to feel the stretch, seems to be bringing good results and awesome DOMS


ur just fukin hardcore are ya :whistling: lol.

iv seen few of his vids before OTB, no bad. i prob drop slightly lower than that...might video next chest sesh


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed mate...this'll be interesting


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Subbed mate...this'll be interesting


welcome in lover. x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> welcome in lover. x


Don't tell me it's 50 shades of gay in here too... :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you can always exit..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I never said I had a problem with that hunny  ...May fit well in here...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Don't tell me it's 50 shades of gay in here too... :lol:


wouldnt have it any other way :wub: pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> you can always exit..


aww mate theres still plenty boaby for u :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> wouldnt have it any other way :wub: pmsl


Glad to hear that shnookums :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there is some "flange" in here somewhere aswell....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

lol, you talking about real flange or guys who you think have flange?? With the girly screams I give out sometimes it gets quite confusing :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> lol, you talking about real flange or guys who you think have flange?? With the girly screams I give out sometimes it gets quite confusing :lol:


na, real flange man! lol...well there's both


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na, real flange man! lol...well there's both


Holy Shukt!! Real flange ye say?! am no conviced...but al stick around to see :w00t: :lol:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

JANIKvonD said:


> aww mate theres still plenty boaby for u :beer:


Had a good read through the thread mate, sounds like your gettin on braw, not so sure about the Boaby though....especially with the snip...ouch.. :lol:

Done the snip twice, yes that's right twice!

First time i had it, the pain from the injections alone in the bawbag was enough for me...had to be knocked out the second time...oooohhh..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

corporates said:


> Had a good read through the thread mate, sounds like your gettin on braw, not so sure about the Boaby though....especially with the snip...ouch.. :lol:
> 
> *Done the snip twice, yes that's right twice!*
> 
> ...


PMSL fantastic mate :lol:

welcome in buddy..grab a seat & let is know when ur ready for some c0ck dabs :beer:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL fantastic mate :lol:
> 
> welcome in buddy..grab a seat & let is know when ur ready for some c0ck dabs :beer:


Have grabbed a seat, and am subbed pal.....bring on them c0ck dabs :innocent:

dunno who gave me some rep but whoever it was, thanks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was me mate, enjoy lol


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

JANIKvonD said:


> was me mate, enjoy lol


Cheers pal, nicest thing anyone's done lately...you made my day.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

we'r all nice cvnts in here bud


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> we'r all nice cvnts in here bud


easily fhking pleased.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

lxm said:


> easily fhking pleased.


how did you know lxm....my mrs says the same. :beer:

fook me, more rep, i wish i knew where it was coming from, now im paranoid, or maybe thats the winstrol...:laugh:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

That would have been me mate...

Dont get too excited... Its not healthy infront of yan.. jan ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Lat pull down (really wide grip)-

59kg x 10

79kg x 9

73kg x 8

67kg x failure

Bent over EZ bar rows-

100kg x 8

100kg x 10

90kg x failure

Bent over db rows-

3sets 40kg x8 (each hand)

Close hammer pulldowns-

3sets 60kg x 12

Superset with

Bb shrugs-

3sets 120kg x 12

Done. Left bicept felt good tonight! Only a slight niggle on lat pulldowns.

Away to do Quad jab.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

There seems to be fat too much talk about boabies on ur thread! Hahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Did I hear sumin about fat boabies?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL. Hard or saft.....we're boaby daft.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

come on guys its early...

h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Return of the fuked bicep :'( lol

Shoulders-

Seated db press-

3sets 30kg (each hand) x10

(biggest this gym had OTB  lol

Face pulls-

39kg x 12

33kg x 12

27kg x failure

Db Side raises-(slight bent arm)

15kg each hand x 10

17.5 x 8

17.5 x 8

That's it! Was in agony the whole way threw and was quite ****ed off!....into the sauna I went 

And a fat photo to top it off lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking sexy yan xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah... A real fat photo... Naaattt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cub said:


> Swole


Eh? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Looking sexy yan xx


Cheers babes, You diggin the beard ? Lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah... A real fat photo... Naaattt


Strategically placed gun Hiding my belly x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why does craigyboy get called babes and I don't? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why does craigyboy get called babes and I don't? Lol


because he calls me sexy  ...sorry sweetness ill make a point next time xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

googled "swole" cub........cheers bro lol, even if u have deleted it ya cvnt :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why does craigyboy get called babes and I don't? Lol


Because deep down JVD is a massive chocolate starfish stabber  (and I can't really call for sexual harassment it would make me look bad!)

Training today big boy?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

its no that deep down mate...infact i pretty much stamp my gayness on my forehead 

na mate the mrs is going away out on the p!sh tonight so im on diva duty today while she's gets girly sh!t done. crackin day threw here so might stick the bbq with a few beers.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> its no that deep down mate...infact i pretty much stamp my gayness on my forehead
> 
> na mate the mrs is going away out on the p!sh tonight so im on diva duty today while she's gets girly sh!t done. crackin day threw here so might stick the bbq with a few beers.


Misses gone for the night? lay straight out in your undies on the sofa with BBQ food and beer burp fart and do all the things you cant do, when she is at home i mean lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> googled "swole" cub........cheers bro lol, even if u have deleted it ya cvnt :lol:


What does it mean?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Misses gone for the night? lay straight out in your undies on the sofa with BBQ food and beer burp fart and do all the things you cant do, when she is at home i mean lol


haha yes to all that, ill also be getting some time in with my favorite girl "pam"


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What does it mean?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swole

here babes x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

and don`t forget! Leave bits of pork rinds and spill some beer in the floor to make her really regret going out lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> and don`t forget! Leave bits of pork rinds and spill some beer in the floor to make her really regret going out lol


was planning on dismantling the fridge & p!shing on the curtains...but ur idea sound ok too :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah I thought it was going to be something rude or funny. Dam.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> was planning on dismantling the fridge & p!shing on the curtains...but ur idea sound ok too :lol:


:lol:And the cude gra put a bottle of moist cream on the side of the bed and curl up some toilet paper with white non scented soap


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol:And the cude gra put a bottle of moist cream on the side of the bed and curl up some* toilet paper* with white non scented soap


fuk that mate ill wipe it on there pillow


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol:And the cude gra put a bottle of moist cream on the side of the bed and curl up some* toilet paper* with white non scented soap


fuk that mate ill wipe it on there pillow pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I thought it was going to be something rude or funny. Dam.



View attachment 90579


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk that mate ill wipe it on there pillow pmsl


  Man after my own heart then when she wakes up in the morning remembering nothing you can blame it all on her


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good ye cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Looking good ye cvnt!


thanks sexy pants x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cardio today....done my back garden! Was Hanging out my hooper


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cardio today....done my back garden! Was Hanging out my hooper


Ya fat cvnt it's the sunshine it makes you sweat And probably all the budweiser


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Still on my first tennents mate  here did u have breathing issues while on cycle ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Still on my first tennents mate  here did u have breathing issues while on cycle ?


Mrs said I would breathe heavy on occasion and I developed a bit of a snoring problem, as I never did before and on cycle I snored like a rhino with sleep apnea

You havin problems?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Mrs said I would breathe heavy on occasion and I developed a bit of a snoring problem, as I never did before and on cycle I snored like a rhino with sleep apnea
> 
> You havin problems?


Funny u say this! My mrs moans about me snoring now! And I don't usually snore!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL! I have the snoring problem too!! She keeps fukin waking is up threw the night cos it!

Yeh breathings no the best at times, always breathing heavy and sometimes hard to get a decent breath...like a tight chest? If I run up the stairs too quick I'm fuked llf


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL! I have the snoring problem too!! She keeps fukin waking is up threw the night cos it!
> 
> Yeh breathings no the best at times, always breathing heavy and sometimes hard to get a decent breath...like a tight chest? If I run up the stairs too quick I'm fuked llf


Fvck sake your blood pressure ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good question lol, boss has a proper tester he got from the hosp at work so I'll check it Monday. My bp off cycle sits extremely low usually


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Evening mate.

Was in tesco and saw this.... Made me think of you.. :whistling:










Hows the night in ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:devil2:come on ya lazy fhker! Im sitting here primed in my chair waiting for some quality interaction... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank fvck you lot are snoring!! The mrs has said iv been snoring for the past three weeks, I misheard her and corrected her that iv been boring for years :lol:

What's been happening mate? Where you seeing your gains now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lxm- sorry buddy I was busy playing with myself if I'm honest PMSL. Can't see the pic till Monday

Yupta today?

G- fek all much mate, getting equally fat all over lol...strength is started going up though since stoping dbol, if only this fukin bicep wouldn't stop letting is down !

How was new castle?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

my gf says ive started snoring past few weeks too. WTF


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Took the kids to Alnwick castle mate, if your ever looking for a decent day out with the kids head there, they have Harry potter broomstick lessons, loads of Harry potter games and sh1t too, also some of the burds are quality!! Was a good laugh.

Decent wee break, on the way home we took them to see the pandas in Edinburgh zoo, boring as fvck. I think subconsciously I was expecting the pandas to dance or something, but instead they were asleep and the male one scratched his baws. Riveting stuff


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds alrite like, might float down there in the oct hols.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest & bi's-

Flat db press-

4sets 40kg(each hand) x 8

Heaviest this gym had so diff gym next week.

Incline db flys-

17.5kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 7 failure

15kg x failure

10kg x failure

Bw dips(proper ones ya po0fs)

3sets x 15 (last to failure 14)

Super set with

EZ bb curls-

45kg x 10

45kg x 8

35kg x failure

Db across the body hammer curls-

20kg (each hand) x 8

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 10

Cable crossovers-

23kg (each hand) x 12

27kg x 10

31kg x failure

Super set with

Revers grip bb curls-

25kg x 15

30kg x 10

15kg x failure

Happy with that! First time worked biceps in 3weeks directly and they felt ok, couple twinges in my shoulders tho but nowt extreme!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice session bro! That's a good weight ye got on hammer curls :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest & bi's-
> 
> Flat db press-
> 
> ...


Well in ya big p00f!! Good sesh there mate! Stop making me look like a cvnt!! Hahhahaha good w.e??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers min x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

whats your goal mate body re comp? looking at the workouts adding some muscle and dropping fat is what your trying to do?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Stevie ya sexual deviant..catch up ya cvnt  tbf mate i was about this level last year before i went awol so body will be adapting quicker I suppose. W.e was pretty damn good love, how bout yours x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> whats your goal mate body re comp? looking at the workouts adding some muscle and dropping fat is what your trying to do?


Doubt ya never read the first post then lol? Bulking for the whole of this cycle. and thinking i will be doing a rip blend cut for 8-10 week straight off the back of this. What makes ya say recomp looking at the workouts? X


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Doubt ya never read the first post then lol? Bulking for the whole of this cycle. and thinking i will be doing a rip blend cut for 8-10 week straight off the back of this. What makes ya say recomp looking at the workouts? X


I thought u would say that I couldn't be ****d to trawl throug 43 pages to see what the plan was lol!

If growth is the sole aim then why not cut back on volume and excersises to make sure the weights are as high as possible and your not wasting valuable energy and nutrients in the body doing all those flys and cables x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

showing face.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers bud I'll have a gander at that type of training tomoro. But I'll continue to train 'my way' for the rest of this cycle and see what it brings- if your rite I'll be a skinny cvnt by the end  but weights are flying up (then again so is my waist line lol) x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers bud I'll have a gander at that type of training tomoro. But I'll continue to train 'my way' for the rest of this cycle and see what it brings- if your rite I'll be a skinny cvnt by the end  but weights are flying up (then again so is my waist line lol) x


U carry on mate I've even trained 6 days a week 4 sets per body part and grown well

I've changed it now so I train one excersises for chest but I will hit it every twice in 8 days so more frequently.

Have a look at dc when u finish its at really good methods of getting weight up as fast as possible!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> U carry on mate I've even trained 6 days a week 4 sets per body part and grown well
> 
> I've changed it now so I train one excersises for chest but I will hit it every twice in 8 days so more frequently.
> 
> Have a look at dc when u finish its at really good methods of getting weight up as fast as possible!


Dc??? Are u referring to dog crap training??


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

stevep1941 said:


> Dc??? Are u referring to dog crap training??


yea mate but you have to make sure you do it properly ive tried before and got in wrong and it wasnt for me!

this time a mate is doing my diet and workouts hes 18-19 stone and 5 6 so if anyone can get me as big as possible its him!

we train push pull day off legs day off repeat


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Stevie ya sexual deviant..catch up ya cvnt  tbf mate i was about this level last year before i went awol so body will be adapting quicker I suppose. W.e was pretty damn good love, how bout yours x


Hahah trying u cvnt!!! Was ok didn't fo much like! Fkn glued to these Olympics! Hahahha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> U carry on mate I've even trained 6 days a week 4 sets per body part and grown well
> 
> I've changed it now so I train one excersises for chest but I will hit it every twice in 8 days so more frequently.
> 
> Have a look at dc when u finish its at really good methods of getting weight up as fast as possible!


so one exercise per body part as in just bb press every sesh or do u do 2 exercises within the 8 days, eg - bb press then incline db press.

what does your routine look like bud?.....fuk knows how u hit the whole back with 1 exercise?

cheers man


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> so one exercise per body part as in just bb press every sesh or do u do 2 exercises within the 8 days, eg - bb press then incline db press.
> 
> what does your routine look like bud?.....fuk knows how u hit the whole back with 1 exercise?
> 
> cheers man


back is different you do back width and thickness so 2 excersises for instance lat pull downs and bors or deads and close grip rows we also throw in a high rep set so finish with 20 rep db rows or t bar rows killers!

ill dig out some stuff and post up tonight


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers bud


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

have a look at my journal will give u an idea mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/184008-how-quick-can-human-grow-2.html


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> have a look at my journal will give u an idea mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/184008-how-quick-can-human-grow-2.html


good lad, ill get involved


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

honky tonk


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good lad, ill get involved


Me to


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> honky tonk


what u sayin squelchy bum?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> have a look at my journal will give u an idea mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/184008-how-quick-can-human-grow-2.html


Some fvcking good gen in this thread


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food today's been pretty cleanish-

8am

6weetabix

100g whey

10.30

250g chicken breast

150g basmati rice

1pm

6wheetabix

100g whey

5.30pm

250g salmon fillet

2 large jacket spuds

8pm

250g chicken breast

Split into 3 wraps with a bag of spinage, cheese & tomato

10.30

Will be having

100g whey

Some peanut butter

Not the best but been worse lol, doubt thats enough cals ether....can't say iv counted them in a while PMSL lazy cvnt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Loving the weetabix!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

100g whey is a fair whack!!!! why so much??

i have 90g once a day PWO and that is around 60g protein


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 100g whey is a fair whack!!!! why so much??
> 
> i have 90g once a day PWO and that is around 60g protein


Just always threw 3heaped scoops in lol...fuk knows why. I usually only have 2shakes on non workout days and 3 on training days (the extra 1pwo) u recon it's going to waist there mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Loving the weetabix!


I'm addicted atm mate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Some fvcking good gen in this thread


gen?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well i'd rather have 3 shakes with 2 scoops than 2 shakes with 3!

try and introduce more protein from whole food sources, cottage cheese etc in the evening.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

will do mate cheers :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrs brought is in a roast chicken so half now with some burgen and coleslaw and half at 2


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nice mate, shes a keeper


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick BACK sesh-

Bent over db rows-

3sets 40kg x 10

Last to failure.

Lat pulldown-

59kg x 12

65kg x 8

73kg x 8

79kg x 7

86kg x 5 (failure)

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

30kg x 12

34kg x 12

38kg x 8

38kg x 7 (failure)

Wide grip machine rows-

73kg x 10

79kg x 10

86kg x 8

94kg x failure (about 6 and few partials)

Then had to hurry away as mrs mums in hosp so visiting. Had very little rest between sets so sweat was p!shing off is lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Food-

Missed a meal 

8am-

2weetabix

100g granola & berrys

100g whey (sry IB...let ya down man lol)

11am-

Half a roast chicken

3slices burgen

Wee bit coleslaw

3pm-

Same as 11am

5.30

Couple cans red bull pre wo because I missed my meal which would usually have some simple carbs.

7.15 (PWO)

90g whey

40g dextrose

8.15-

Chinese stirfry

Pint of milk

10pm-

3whole eggs 5 whites scrambled

Tb spoon of PB

Really need to start counting my calories again! Lazy cvnt


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

U eat like a horse!! Ft cvnt!! HHahaha I'm changing my routine about mate! Kind of hitting a plateau at min! So time for a shake up! Hope ur mrs mum ain't in for summin serious mate! X


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

good work out there nice diet aswell

i used to hoover up that granola but since i read its got a fair bit of sugar in it ive tried to cut back - mind you aslong as its first thing or post workout should be fine!

try to have some carbs pre wo sometimes i stick a few protein bars in the bag or bannanas ive even mashed up a weetabix in my shaker lol! even some malt loaf!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol I like my grub mate. Update ur journal then bud let is see what ur planning x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> good work out there nice diet aswell
> 
> i used to hoover up that granola but since i read its got a fair bit of sugar in it ive tried to cut back - mind you aslong as its first thing or post workout should be fine!
> 
> try to have some carbs pre wo sometimes i stick a few protein bars in the bag or bannanas ive even mashed up a weetabix in my shaker lol! even some malt loaf!


Lol cheers mate, I usually do have a pre wo meal! Just been a busy day...I have I an hour before so it's absorbed with some simple carbs.

Love the granola!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, I still remember what chicken skin tastes lol, greedy cnut.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Man, I still remember what chicken skin tastes lol, greedy cnut.


Lol wasn't the same soggy mate, when it's just out the oven every1 in this house is fighting over it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright chum :bounce:

hows sh1t ? whats on the menu today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright chum :bounce:
> 
> hows sh1t ? whats on the menu today


areet min!

sh!ts are stingy as fuk these days mate :no:

food not exciting because im fukin over the head at work cos the boss is off do filling in for him too...so stuffing my face where i can get a min.

planned food today-

9am 

4 slices burgen

90g whey

1pm

250g chicken breast

125g basmati rice

3pm (hopefully)

250g chicken breast

125g basmati rice

5pm-

2slice burgen

7whole boiled eggs

*workout* shoulders

7.30 (PWO)

90g whey

40g dextrose

9pm-

home made chicken curry (250-350g chicken depends on how much she eats :lol: )

10.30ish

30g whey in milk

tb spoon of PB


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

7 eggs ? fat fulcker! think id be boaking after about 5.

hoem made curry sounds nice... you leave it to stew for ages or just a quick one ?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

U got a second cycle in mind??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> 7 eggs ? fat fulcker! think id be boaking after about 5.
> 
> hoem made curry sounds nice... you leave it to stew for ages or just a quick one ?


there no bad mashed up with butter :lol: i leave the chicken to marinade in some spices/powders/lime, its sauce is double cream based so cant leave it sitting in that



stevep1941 said:


> U got a second cycle in mind??


yes mate  doing an 8 week cut straight off the back of this 1!

week 1-8

test E- 300mg ew

test prop - 200mg ew

tren ace - 200mg ew

mast prob - 200mg ew

DNP 200mg week 3

400mg week 4

600mg weeks 5 & 6

400mg week 7

200mg week 8

t3 throughout.

then cruise for a bit and see what i fancy (prob a test/tren bulker)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> there no bad mashed up with butter :lol: i leave the chicken to marinade in some spices/powders/lime, its sauce is double cream based so cant leave it sitting in that
> 
> yes mate  doing an 8 week cut straight off the back of this 1!
> 
> ...


second cycle sounds good buddy! Gonna be a lean fvcker on that alright.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> second cycle sounds good buddy! Gonna be a lean fvcker on that alright.


yeh we'll see how it goes....not the best at restricting myself lol. gonna be low carbs/moderate fats/high protein throughout as well

and by starting the cycle "straight off the back of this 1" i mean my last jab this cycle will be on a thurs.......and first jab of second cycle will be the monday :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh we'll see how it goes....not the best at restricting myself lol. gonna be low carbs/moderate fats/high protein throughout as well


if you stick to that diet then with DNP it'll fall off.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so think this cycle takes me too end of september..then cut upto end of november cruise threw xman/newyear, blast for 8 weeks with test/tren/deca maybe...and cut with a similar test/tren/mast/DNP for next summer, is what i will prob be doing.

target for next summer is 100kg sub 8-10% bf. im about 105kg atm of flab :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuking hell! Some hopping list u got there mate! Hahahha so no PCT then?! 3 cycles straight! Mr money bags! Hahahha

Looking at doing PCT at end of this one and having a bit of time off then getting back on it in the new year.

Looking at:

Test e 750mg 1-12w

Decca 400mg 1-10w

Dbol 50mg 1-4w

We shall see what happens!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's burgen exactly sweet cheeks? Well I know it's bread but what's its nutritional values


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

had to get 2 box of quaker granola in thanks to you !

oxys in my opinion are very underated as a pre work out supplement


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's burgen exactly sweet cheeks? Well I know it's bread but what's its nutritional values


there you go


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Stevie- no pct for me bud...gonna blast n cruise for a couple year mate, if I'm gonna do it I might aswell go all out lol  x

K- ma wee babe iv left the bag in work I'll send ya it tomoro (a pic no my fukin bread)  x

Ten bob Tony- haha I ran out  need to get this mrs of mine sorted out! Lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders & tri's-

Seated db shoulder press-

20kg (each hand) x 15

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 8 (PB)

35kg x 7 failure (PB)

Flat db skull crushers-

15kg (each hand) x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

Db side raises (slight bent arm)-

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 11 (failure)

Cable tricep pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 15

Whole stack x 12

Whole stack x 11 (failure)

Superset with

Single arm

Reverse grip tricep pushdowns (cables)-

3sets 10kg x 10

Upright cable rows-

3/4 stack x 12

Whole stack x 8

Whole stack x 6 (failure)

When doing db press I Don't use a spotter so from the seated position I clean the DBS straight from the floor to the shoulder press position! This is what flared up my tendon pain so I'll need to stop doing this.

So thats why raises & skulls are down from last few seshs  ahwell


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And here's an update on how my beard is gettin on-


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> And here's an update on how my beard is gettin on-


Really filling out now brah!

What your thoughts on tbol and winny or anavar for 8 weeks?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Really filling out now brah!
> 
> What your thoughts on tbol and winny or anavar for 8 weeks?


Thanks brother 

Var is pricey for what dose youd need to see a decent result (100mg ed) but then again iv never used any of them LOL, I'm thinking about throwing some TBol in with my cut...how did u rate it mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tbol for me was great, my strength stalled a bit then the tbol bumped it again, and I got no noticeable sides but it did give me some crazy veins!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Tbol for me was great, my strength stalled a bit then the tbol bumped it again, and I got no noticeable sides but it did give me some crazy veins!


Sounds just the ticket


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure on the beard... Reminds me of santa in his younger days... Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure on the beard... Reminds me of santa in his younger days... Lol


U fukin love the beard!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

get that fhker sheered off!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope I agree with lxm lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got toothache :no: been up threw the night with it so im doped up on co-codemol...fukin hate the stuff as it fuks my stomoch! cant bite down on it so gonna be shakes until its fixed. ill get the mrs to pick up my antibiotics perscripton but will prob be a week before they can fix it!

on another not....done jab number :confused1: and not a pip in sight


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> got toothache :no: been up threw the night with it so im doped up on co-codemol...fukin hate the stuff as it fuks my stomoch! cant bite down on it so gonna be shakes until its fixed. ill get the mrs to pick up my antibiotics perscripton but will prob be a week before they can fix it!
> 
> on another not....done jab number :confused1: and not a pip in sight


Haha jab 7? Ain't it? I get confused aswell mate!! Good sesh mate! Not sure about the serial rapist beard though!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Haha jab 7? Ain't it? I get confused aswell mate!! Good sesh mate! Not sure about the serial rapist beard though!!


auch no cvnt likes it.. apart from me  tbf it is ginger a fuk pmsl.

yeh ill need to go back and count the jabs lol, if its 7th jab im still less than half way threw.

im holding a 104kg for the past week and i look as if im dropping some water so happy with that, also got another 100Dbol sitting for the last few weeks of this cycle :lol: not sure if thats a good idea or not.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch no cvnt likes it.. apart from me  tbf it is ginger a fuk pmsl.
> 
> yeh ill need to go back and count the jabs lol, if its 7th jab im still less than half way threw.
> 
> im holding a 104kg for the past week and i look as if im dropping some water so happy with that, also got another 100Dbol sitting for the last few weeks of this cycle :lol: not sure if thats a good idea or not.


Mabee keep dbol for next cycle?? Do what craig done and do tbol for last few weeks. Similar to dbol withought the bloat so leaner gains?? Think there more pricey than dbol though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Mabee keep dbol for next cycle?? Do what craig done and do tbol for last few weeks. Similar to dbol withought the bloat so leaner gains?? Think there more pricey than dbol though


auch i cant have them sitting in the cupboard looking at me every time i go looking for the vaseline


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

what you needing vaseline for ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:devil2:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

lxm said:


> what you needing vaseline for ?


Pokey bum ****s! Hahahah


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

reps where needed, remember repback you cnuts


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

U wee rep whore.

Stevie knows all to well what it's for.....eh babe  x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea hunni I do!!! Xx

I always rep those that deserve it ( or that rep me! ) 

Von is a rep whore!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

spread soem reps about so we can re-rep :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm on my mob lads so I'll rep ya pair o bum pipes tomoro, stevie you had ur daily dose ya cvnt lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright mate ? fhk sake felt rough as fhk this morning after them carbs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright mate ? fhk sake felt rough as fhk this morning after them carbs.


At least u can eat ya cvnt, I'm fuked with tooth ache!

I used to love how tight and full I looked after a carb up day on keto.

Yupta tonight?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> At least u can eat ya cvnt, I'm fuked with tooth ache!
> 
> I used to love how tight and full I looked after a carb up day on keto.
> 
> Yupta tonight?


FFS yanny

First yer baws go the whack now the gnashers are fallin oot, you are officially fvcked :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL tell is bout it mate, joys of getting auld I suppose ! Way to stuff a heap of chicken down is....I'll just swallow it whole


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL tell is bout it mate, joys of getting auld I suppose ! Way to stuff a heap of chicken down is....I'll just swallow it whole


Blend that sh!t up and sook it through a straw


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Can yous please speak English fannybaws


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can yous please speak English fannybaws


Nae bother ya wee leek muncher


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leek muncher lmao u have a small boaby


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll gi he a skelpit lug any mare o yer cheek!

It's only wee if it's goin in a big muff, then its like banging a mini mac up a close


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I will skin yer dug any mare o yer cheek! Lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I will skin yer dug any mare o yer cheek! Lol


I take offence at that MA dugs deed


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Deed from shock when it see ya wee boabyyyy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Deed from shock when it see ya wee boabyyyy


You been spyin on me again!

On the drink are we Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not actually. I don't drink lol. Just sat here bored and saw u as an easy target lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not actually. I don't drink lol. Just sat here bored and saw u as an easy target lol


And btw its not wee, it's just am a grower not a showr :tongue:

You really need to be getting out more!

I have an excuse am auld and have 2 kids, your young and can get a baby sitter then go out and get some strange!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> And btw its not wee, it's just am a grower not a showr :tongue:
> 
> You really need to be getting out more!
> 
> I have an excuse am auld and have 2 kids, your young and can get a baby sitter then go out and get some strange!


I can't get a babysitter and if I could I have nobody to go out with lol. I'm not mad on drinking anyway and soon as I start I go on the search for coke and waste loads of money and a weeks training ontop of horrendous memory loss. I'm always on my own, use to it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Coke?!? PMSL my kinda gal! Do mean drugs rite? Lol.

Craig....ur boabys huge mate take no notice of this ane


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

And what's wi the close up o yir puss ?

(what with the close up of your face) English cvnt


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Coke?!? PMSL my kinda gal! Do mean drugs rite? Lol.
> 
> Craig....ur boabys huge mate take no notice of this ane


Yes as in drugs lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> And what's wi the close up o yir puss ?
> 
> (what with the close up of your face) English cvnt


What ya mean what's up with it lol ah sorry did u prefer my abs one ha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

So that's ur secret to keeping thin all this time 

Whatever floats ur boat babes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> So that's ur secret to keeping thin all this time
> 
> Whatever floats ur boat babes


Haha no I very rarely drink and it's only when I drink I go looking for it lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to be same Kay, but I guarantee I was worse. None of my mates do it anymore and I have more fun on the drink these days anyway 

Only just seen this mate will take a nosey through tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I used to be same Kay, but I guarantee I was worse. None of my mates do it anymore and I have more fun on the drink these days anyway
> 
> Only just seen this mate will take a nosey through tomorrow


It's all I think about when I go out to be honest well that and cigarettes lol... No wonder I am single and never pull haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I used to be same Kay, but I guarantee I was worse. None of my mates do it anymore and I have more fun on the drink these days anyway
> 
> Only just seen this mate will take a nosey through tomorrow


Cheers bud welcome in


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's all I think about when I go out to be honest well that and cigarettes lol... No wonder I am single and never pull haha


I got fed up of the comedowns, it's like they say, when the bad times outweigh the good it's time to quit. I used to get the most horrific comedowns, I wouldn't wish that feeling on many people. Plus my d1ck doesn't work on the snow and I find I'm needing it more often these days :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers bud welcome in


Will enjoy a good read mate, you already look like a unit in your first pics


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I still dabble in it...well whenever I'm out or have mates up for a few drinks. I end up a rite nob when I'm just drunk lol it keeps me level headed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL I get the shriveld d!ck aswell, need to pop about 3 Viagra if the opportunity arises lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds u sure it was coke u were sniffing? Lol

Yan I'm the same as u with it, handle my drink much better... But I go through it too quick and end up in the bathroom all night lol then I run out and spend ages trying to get my hands on more lol not gd!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv never known a guy to dry up on it... Always made things better if it was around in the past...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds u sure it was coke u were sniffing? Lol
> 
> Yan I'm the same as u with it, handle my drink much better... But I go through it too quick and end up in the bathroom all night lol *then I run out and spend ages trying to get my hands on more lol not gd*!


See I don't have this problem  lol. I don't go mad usually a quarter will do me and a mate till very early hours. Have seen me consume scary amounts in the past tho :-l


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Iv never known a guy to dry up on it... Always made things better if it was around in the past...


Coke/alcohol and Viagra is the ultimate [email protected] cocktail lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Coke/alcohol and Viagra is the ultimate [email protected] cocktail lol


Not Done the v but the coke and alky is getting some pussy torn


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate Viagra. I use to see a guy that took some once, duno how many mind, it took forever like hours I was just sat there in the end and left him to it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I get a limp d!ck on it.....never used to though I'm my younger years. Too much kat abuse I suppose lol (horrible stuff)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I hate Viagra. I use to see a guy that took some once, duno how many mind, it took forever like hours I was just sat there in the end and left him to it lol


Pics?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No pics sorry they turned out too blurry lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cvnt musta been bashing away fair quick then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cvnt musta been bashing away fair quick then


He was numb in the end lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

All numb and no cum lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's the one lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I hate Viagra. I use to see a guy that took some once, duno how many mind, it took forever like hours I was just sat there in the end and left him to it lol


What position was that btw? 'Just sat' sounds much more interesting than the girls in Glasgow who lie back and count the cracks in the ceiling. Once I was sure I was hitting a girls happy spot as her arms went tight over my back and her legs right round my hips

Turned out she was picking her toes :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> What position was that btw? 'Just sat' sounds much more interesting than the girls in Glasgow who lie back and count the cracks in the ceiling. Once I was sure I was hitting a girls happy spot as her arms went tight over my back and her legs right round my hips
> 
> Turned out she was picking her toes :lol:


That's disgusting lol.

Just sat means well away from him watching the telly in my blanket lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Aslong as it wasnt hollyoaks then my opinion of you shall stay positive :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Aslong as it wasnt hollyoaks then my opinion of you shall stay positive :lol:


I don't watch actual telly usually unless it's a geeky documentary or music channel or film. So your opinion is safe unless u have something against David Attenborough lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Not not really, well actually yes I do, I didn't take too kindly to his falsifying the birth of a baby polarbear in the documentary 'Frozen Planet' one was engrossed into this forage of learning which caused some personal distress upon my discovery of his lies :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Not not really, well actually yes I do, I didn't take too kindly to his falsifying the birth of a baby polarbear in the documentary 'Frozen Planet' one was engrossed into this forage of learning which caused some personal distress upon my discovery of his lies :lol:


how else could we of seen that happening, in the wild or not we were lucky to of been given insight into such a thing


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And they were so cute ^_^


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bet they taste nice barbequed too.. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Bet they taste nice barbequed too.. :lol:


If I ever see one and decide to BBQ it I wil let u know How it goes down


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It was just the Polar bear giving birth he cheated on tho eh? He's a fukin legend!

Did they end up showing the scene on the telly where the male bear eats a baby one? Quite horrific but don't think BBC showed it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

This is getting too deep for me at this time of morning on a Sunday. Starting to feel emotional. Can I have a hug?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No they didn't janik but I bet its horrific lol!

Anyone seen the film 'we bought a zoo?' Watched it the other day, if you like animals n stuff its amazing!

Kay, I don't hug after sex let alone during a discussion.. Where's scooby when you need him???


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

A hug? Is that the after sex act that girls ask for when your already too busy phoning them a taxi...?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No they didn't janik but I bet its horrific lol!
> 
> Anyone seen the film 'we bought a zoo?' Watched it the other day, if you like animals n stuff its amazing!
> 
> Kay, I don't hug after sex let alone during a discussion.. Where's scooby when you need him???


That's quite gay admitting to watching that lol.

I didn't say anything about sex don't read things between the lines that aren't there


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally aren't mad on hugging after anyway. I get too hot lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I personally aren't mad on hugging after anyway. I get too hot lol


All jokes aside, I am exactly the same.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> All jokes aside, I am exactly the same.


All guys are. I don't know why women insist on trying to change it when they're too hot and knackered themselves lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha even gayer admitting I shed a tear...

It was a 'tear of love' though... Scarlett johanson... :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> All guys are. I don't know why women insist on trying to change it when they're too hot and knackered themselves lol


I love a good cuddle, but I'm a big soppy idiot


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Im not a hugger like...or a kisser....or holding hands PMSL enjoy a cosy on the couch if we'r watching a film but I get hot as fuk and can't cope lol.

OTB I hope u watched that p!sh for a bit of [email protected] afterwards?! My mrs asked to watch it on demand last night..... I told her to fuk off and put the goon on PMSL romance eh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Im not a hugger like...or a kisser....or holding hands PMSL enjoy a cosy on the couch if we'r watching a film but I get hot as fuk and can't cope lol.
> 
> OTB I hope u watched that p!sh for a bit of [email protected] afterwards?! My mrs asked to watch it on demand last night..... I told her to fuk off and put the goon on PMSL romance eh


watch it mate you'll be surprised its class! its worth it for me just for all the animals, but im also a documentary nerd :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Im not a hugger like...or a kisser....or holding hands PMSL enjoy a cosy on the couch if we'r watching a film but I get hot as fuk and can't cope lol.
> 
> OTB I hope u watched that p!sh for a bit of [email protected] afterwards?! My mrs asked to watch it on demand last night..... I told her to fuk off and put the goon on PMSL romance eh


Ah I like kissing, but then I'd usually be after something... And I like holding hands.. Well sometimes I wouldn't want someone hanging off me all the time. U r mean yan lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kay I have came to the conclusion that you my girl are a dutry!

You need to go and get yer hole, to release some kinda tension there!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What on earth is a dutry!!?? Meh I can get it if I want it lol I dnt want it recently lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Had a protein bar........then this lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG SQUARE SAUSAGE!!! I forgot about square sausage!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Had a protein bar........then this lol


You cat funt!

Am having some square and egg whites and more pancakes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It was class like

3 square sasij

3 link sasij

2 black pudding

2 hash browns

1 French toast

1 toast

1 fried egg

Half tin o beans

1 peeled tomato

& a chocolate fudge protein bar

..,,need a nap


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What on earth is a dutry!!?? Meh I can get it if I want it lol I dnt want it recently lol


A durty= a dirty b!tch I think


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> It was class like
> 
> 3 square sasij
> 
> ...


A nap! I'd be needin a sh!t after all that!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not... :-o lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dirty isn't the rite word, what were trying to say is- hard or saft.....your boaby daft


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> It was class like
> 
> 3 square sasij
> 
> ...


It is called lorne than sq saus mate

subbed........


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Only big ones


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Only big ones


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I actually never call it square sausage....they put words in my mouth lol

Cheers bro, welcome in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Only big ones


Auch we'll get along fine then lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

typical scots..talking about sausages !

quite partial to black pudding myself!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nothign like a bacon and lorne roll!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well....diets been horrendous from friday. tooths been killing me and the concoction of pain killers destroyed my appetite and upset my belly. just got the cvnt pulled out at the dentist so hopefully be back in full swing tomoro!! in 2 minds if i should skip the gym tonight and carry on tomoro when im hopefully 100% and eating back to normal.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd have a rest day mucker, even if you feel like you could work out your body will thank you for the rest in the longrun. Just neck some protein shakes if eating big meals isn't an option


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

our mans down.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh been necking a couple high protein shakes a day to keep is going. not been to the gym sinse thurs lol ....4 rest days is taking the mik a bit, but ill pi$$ myself off if i go and weight are sh!te haha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate get back on track! :crying:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

just had 4 days off myself mucker! felt great today on the new routine!

hows the tooth?? better yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got it out a couple hour ago bud, ill see how i feel tonight....


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> got it out a couple hour ago bud, ill see how i feel tonight....


So ur nickname is now gummy bear!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha not far off mate, starting to fit in with the majority of the dundee junkys


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Specially with that beard


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Specially with that beard


thats 1 thing i will say about dundee junkys....there always clean shaved :confused1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

4 days isn't too bad mate will give you more motivation when you actually get back in there

although u prob need to work off the 5 kcal of saturated fat u consumed at the weekend porky!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nowt wrong with abit of erse weight  im having tonight off....monster chest and bi's sesh tomoro!!!!

think ill have a shave


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nowt wrong with abit of erse weight  im having tonight off....monster chest and bi's sesh tomoro!!!!
> 
> t*hink ill have a shave*


dont over do it mate you might pull something !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

back on track in no time...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Did I see the words Dundee junkie and clean used in the same sentence?

Blasphemy!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> got it out a couple hour ago bud, ill see how i feel tonight....


Unlucky bro. Nothing worse than the dentist in my opinion...goin run up and doon the Law for awhile and all pain will move from mouth to legs and wear something sexy and video it too....please...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Unlucky bro. Nothing worse than the dentist in my opinion...goin run up and doon the Law for awhile and all pain will move from mouth to legs and wear something sexy and video it too....please...


X2!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> X2!


YAS!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww mate your familiar with the Dundee tourist locations?! And you'll be well aware that I couldn't walk up the law hill never mind run it lol. Still want the sexy underwear video tho ? X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I do


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Actually u didn't like my sexy pjs I had on earlier in the journal.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Its not that I didn't like them, more that I would of preferred them off lol. Man I'm on a roll today! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Its not that I didn't like them, more that I would of preferred them off lol. *Man I'm on a roll today*! Lol


I'm thinking jam roll


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm thinking jam roll


I just had a ham sandwich


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhk its warm tonight.

Sweating like a rapist.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweating like a sex pest? :rolleye:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate fhk off before I neg you. 

why do you always drop hints im a sex pest ? wtf ?? I dont take these types of attacks well in this heat :innocent: especially not when internet agro..! llol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol don't neg me they hurt :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh and the answer is ... Because it's funny


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

What's happening Jan u big willy woofter!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Still feel sh!t mate but done chest anyway..

*CHEST*-

Flat bb press-

50kg x 12

90kg x 8

100kg x 8

105kg x 7

90kg x failure

Flat db flys

40kg x 12

Cable flys

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 9

Dips-

3sets x 15 (bw) last to failure

Incline db press-

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 7

Bb curls-

50kg x 10

45kg x 10

35kg x 8

35 kg x 8

35 kg x 7 (failure)

Strength is still going up even when diets been sh!t the last few days, was feeling very sick & dizzy during training but got threw it  happy days

And bicep feels 100% again


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done u big baby


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

U still sneezing out ur erse? X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm feeling a bit better now thanks for asking lol


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

40kg db flys!! Fuking hell hulk! I can manage 20kg if I do them first! Any more and my arms would pop out at the shoulder!! Mabee my gear is bunk!! Hahahha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> 40kg db flys!! Fuking hell hulk! I can manage 20kg if I do them first! Any more and my arms would pop out at the shoulder!! Mabee my gear is bunk!! Hahahha


tell me about it! hate DB flys ripping the shoulder sockets out!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> 40kg db flys!! Fuking hell hulk! I can manage 20kg if I do them first! Any more and my arms would pop out at the shoulder!! Mabee my gear is bunk!! Hahahha


sorry bud thats total wight lol so 20 each hand......it was killing my shoulders so went to cables, thats y i only done 1 set lol

i recon id manage a set of the 30kg DBs (60kg) if i done them fresh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

might attempt a 1-2rm next week on a few of my lifts.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> might attempt a 1-2rm next week on a few of my lifts.


I saw a video on here of someone doing flyes with 55kg in each hand! He was massive though!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

In at page 56:lol: I got it now lol

How ya training going fella?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did an upper body workout yesterday nearly killed me ill post up the details later on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I saw a video on here of someone doing flyes with 55kg in each hand! He was massive though!


we'll get there soon bud



Jay.32 said:


> In at page 56:lol: I got it now lol
> 
> How ya training going fella?


haha bout time 

going well bud cheers....weights keeping at a steady 104kg now and the weights are up every week so hopefully ill just re-comp at this weight throughout my next few cycles until im sub 10%bf at 100-105kg (my overall goal)



tonyc74 said:


> did an upper body workout yesterday nearly killed me ill post up the details later on!


good lad, lets see it


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry bud thats total wight lol so 20 each hand......it was killing my shoulders so went to cables, thats y i only done 1 set lol
> 
> i recon id manage a set of the 30kg DBs (60kg) if i done them fresh


Thank fuk for that! Hahah good sesh mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Thank fuk for that! Hahah good sesh mate


ur supposed to be eggin me on ya cvnt pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

40kg flys!! What a d*ck!! :double ****: :lol: Very impressive bro, watch yer poor wee shooders tho. Am doing chest the day, need to get this out my mind now :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> 40kg flys!! What a d*ck!! :double ****: :lol: Very impressive bro, watch yer poor wee shooders tho. Am doing chest the day, need to get this out my mind now :lol: x


if u read my next comment mate thats total weight pmsl (20kg each hand) x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

20kg flyes.....c'mon mate i'm a little un and can manage 24kg after presses!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, well I feel better then :001_tt2: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> 20kg flyes.....c'mon mate i'm a little un and can manage 24kg after presses!


and if u also read further down it was playing havoc on my shoulders , hence the change to cables! thats it im gonna see how heavy i can go for a set of 8 next week!! every1 be prepaired pmsl.

seriously tho id manage the 30kg's easily enough i think


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> and if u also read further down it was playing havoc on my shoulders , hence the change to cables! thats it im gonna see how heavy i can go for a set of 8 next week!! every1 be prepaired pmsl.
> 
> seriously tho id manage the 30kg's easily enough i think


LOL only messing mate, had read about the shoulders. take it easy on them to limit any damage. Are you getting any type of treatment eg going to a physio to get them checked out


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> if u read my next comment mate thats total weight pmsl (20kg each hand) x


I was gonna say...for fck sake how you doing that lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> LOL only messing mate, had read about the shoulders. take it easy on them to limit any damage. Are you getting any type of treatment eg going to a physio to get them checked out


na man but ill tell ya what.....flat pressing takes it tole on them! considering taking it out for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I was gonna say...for fck sake how you doing that lol


thats it! 40kg flys next week.....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your arms are gonna come of your shoulders :lol: Here's some positive sh*t so you don't do anything silly...or it may make you get the job done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha thanks babe x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awck shucks...it's nothing :blush: ...it was either that or this....





 << awesome!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur p!shy video is fuking my computer......but thanks anyway lol x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur p!shy video is fuking my computer......but thanks anyway lol x


So Mr Motivator also forks up computers...I nearly shut down watchin this :lol: x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

vids of 40kgs flys please for 20 reps lol !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> vids of 40kgs flys please for 20 reps lol !


One day mate.....one day


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

its a long term game takes years to build a decent base (and have a life at the same time!)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning children of the sh!re.

any1 ever get fuked up dreams on cycle?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

natty but ****ed up dreams all the time mate....sometimes waking up thinking WTF was that. Not surprised if being on cycle takes it to the next level.....dreams on test could resemble a Rocco Siffredi film set. :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> natty but ****ed up dreams all the time mate....sometimes waking up thinking WTF was that. Not surprised if being on cycle takes it to the next level.....dreams on test could resemble a Rocco Siffredi film set. :tongue:


mate there getting outta hand like. last night i killed this old witch lady.....she was lying on the ground and i was smashing her face in with something (totally caved it in) :mellow: then as she was lying there i just see my hand going out toward her to see if she's dead.....she grabs me and says (with her caved in face) "enjoy ur sleep Jan because it the last you'll every have"..... woke up sweating like a beast and heart was about to pop pmsl


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL totally ****ed up mate.....you hadn't just watched some f*cked up **** on TV before you headed to bed?

Kinda disappointed mate, was hoping for a story of an orgy on epic proportions.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning children of the sh!re.
> 
> any1 ever get fuked up dreams on cycle?


Yes! Me!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> LOL totally ****ed up mate.....you hadn't just watched some f*cked up **** on TV before you headed to bed?
> 
> Kinda disappointed mate, was hoping for a story of an orgy on epic proportions.


watched a wee bit war of the worlds then pumped the mrs till i fell asleep about 10pm lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> WTF


actually the witch looked abit like......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Yes! Me!!


do share x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I get strange dreams. Had a dream I had a 3some with my gf and a reeeaallllyyyy fit lass on my course. Told the gf, she said, "its a shame she has a bf". Was up for it if not, gutted!

Still one of the best dreams ever!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Back to training please lads....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't look like a witch!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Back to training please lads....


sorry brother-

*DIET PLANED FOR TODAY-*

8.30-

100g whey

500ml milk

scoop of banana nesquick

poured over

6xwheetabix's

11.30-

250g chicken breast

150g basmati rice

2.30-

250g chicken breast

150g basmati rice

4.30-

2 large jacket spuds

1 can of tuna (only had 1 left lol)

50g whey

6pm

BACK AND TRAPS

7pm (PWO)

100g whey

50g'ish dextrose

some glutamine

8pm-

steak & mash

10.30ish-

7eggs on burgen

not the best.....not the worst


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry brother-
> 
> *DIET PLANED FOR TODAY-*
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get some of that burgen breed. Seen a few times reading journals.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm gonna get some of that burgen breed. Seen a few times reading journals.


its superb mate


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> its superb mate


Is it just a wholemeal bread mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry brother-
> 
> *DIET PLANED FOR TODAY-*
> 
> ...


looks ok mate - would recommend you also have 25g of fast acting carbs during workout 

which brand of protein you using?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> looks ok mate - would recommend you also have 25g of fast acting carbs during workout
> 
> which brand of protein you using?


bulk powders unflavoured bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Is it just a wholemeal bread mate?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How is the unflavoured whey? Always wondered 

Thinking of changing my supplier as it doesn't mix that great


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:scared: pro10 just shat there pants! lol

it mixes great mate and its good for mixing in juices/milk/milkshake's etc but it has an after taste if mixed with just water that takes abit of getting used too :lol: like baby milk or sumin...highest protein content you'll find gram for gram anyway so all good


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I only ever mix with water, room temp milk makes me boak. Going to have a look about on the net, too many products have a sh1t protein content per serving and cost a bomb. Noticed that pro10 is costing me more as its only 1kg bags and they are £14, doesn't work out too great really


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

£70 for 5kg.....foooook that.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/protein-supplements/unflavoured-protein/whey-protein-concentrate-82-instantised.html

proteins protein mate....use it for what it is


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


>


about the 100th time you have posted that.... soemthing to tell us ? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> about the 100th time you have posted that.... soemthing to tell us ? :whistling:


tell ya what mate.......find any other time iv posted this and ill buy ya a years worth of the stuff. im sure you'll be dissapointed


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's gwarnin my peachy ersed chum


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's gwarnin my peachy ersed chum


did ya like that  haha

finish work in an hour then gym n sauna


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> did ya like that  haha
> 
> finish work in an hour then gym n sauna


<3 it lol

I've not long had a sunbed. Boiling! Still no gym for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

still no well? i like a good sunbed when my skin gets abit rough lol.....must say this beard is doing wonders for my complection..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tell ya what mate.......find any other time iv posted this and ill buy ya a years worth of the stuff. im sure you'll be dissapointed


chill pill! :mellow: x

Ive found it once + the above :tongue:

Ill send you my address mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aye go on then mate...post the link in here,


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> still no well? i like a good sunbed when my skin gets abit rough lol.....must say this beard is doing wonders for my complection..


I'm feeling better but I'm still shattered and was out late last night. Taking the week off to recuperate.

Omg I thought u were shaving it off!! Post a new pic of it I'm occasionally partial to a bit of beard


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I hit the walk in sunbeds today... 6 mins stark n'ked appart from a sock on the boaby... cant be getting him burnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm feeling better but I'm still shattered and was out late last night. Taking the week off to recuperate.
> 
> Omg I thought u were shaving it off!! Post a new pic of it I'm occasionally partial to a bit of beard


phone battery died as i was watching porn im my work toilet on it (true story) so will pop 1 on tonight. just remembered its jab night too!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao Lxm u funny fuker! Don't get me started on boabys again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I hit the walk in sunbeds today... 6 mins stark n'ked appart from a soak on the boaby... cant be getting him burnt!


LMFAO u wear a sock on u nob in the sunbed?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> phone battery died as i was watching porn im my work toilet on it (true story) so will pop 1 on tonight. just remembered its jab night too!!


Hmmm hope u cleaned up the mess u made!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm hope u cleaned up the mess u made!


cvnt died mid stroke aswell....was fukin ragin! get there in the end though, theres not much mess now tbf sinse i got the snip :confused1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate ur not suppose to expose it to UV etc as the skin is the thinnest on ur body....

so yes I do :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Mate ur not suppose to expose it to UV etc as the skin is the thinnest on ur body....
> 
> so yes I do :thumbup1:


mines is fukin useless now anyway mate so no worries, ill tell u of my experiance's with my tanned boaby if u want to hear it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

u got a black boaby ? ive heard of white guys with coloured cocks but never beleived it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> u got a black boaby ? ive heard of white guys with coloured cocks but never beleived it


na mate but iv got 1 o they nobs thats too big for the skin its in so theres always abit of my helmet showing......so after a few sesh's on the sunbed the tip thats exposed ends up a diff color to the rest of it PMSL


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate but iv got 1 o they nobs thats too big for the skin its in so theres always abit of my helmet showing......so after a few sesh's on the sunbed the tip thats exposed ends up a diff color to the rest of it PMSL


ALL of my helmet is always showing, never been circumcised either, only time it ever covered it was when I was like 5 :lol:

Confusing as I have an average sized boaby :/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> ALL of my helmet is always showing, never been circumcised either, only time it ever covered it was when I was like 5 :lol:
> 
> Confusing as I have an average sized boaby :/


u must have a thin boaby shaft and a heavy helmet.....does it hang like a snooker ball in a sock ? pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tonight's the night Leeds!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Tonight's the night Leeds!!


Ayyye, she's on her way now, gonna give her a good boaby bashing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ayyye, she's on her way now, gonna give her a good boaby bashing


reps


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Tanned boabies, socks on cocks! [email protected], porn!

What the fuk next???

Hahhahahah no wonder Dundee has highest teen pregnancy rate in Europe!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

stevep1941 said:


> Tanned boabies, socks on cocks! [email protected], porn!
> 
> What the fuk next???
> 
> Hahhahahah no wonder Dundee has highest teen pregnancy rate in Europe!!


up the **** is the only contraception method in Dundee!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Too true... you should see some of the states!

The Vu ...All I need to say..... (Yan will confirm!)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dundee is the height if society ya bunch o jealous cvnts x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*Back & triceps*-

Bent over db rows-

3sets 40kg (each hand) x 10

Lat pulldown-

73kg x 8

79kg x 8

86kg x 5 & 3 partials lol

73kg x failure

Straight arm lateral pushdowns (cable)-

3sets 30kg x 10

Wide grip machine rows-

86kg x 10 x 2sets

94kg x 8

Whole stack x 6 (failure)

Cable tricep pushdowns (rope)-

Whole stack x 10

Whole stack x 10

Whole stack x 7 ( failure)

Close grip bb press-

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 9 (failure)

Done. Happy with that, was lacking energy the first couple sets but energy came back after I got a couple ego pumping coments lol.

Jab time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like a good session bro :thumb: Gotta love the ol flattering comments


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Looks like a good session bro :thumb: Gotta love the ol flattering comments


it was that buddy! got the nickname 'bane' from 1 of my mates thats not seen me in a while pmsl....good times


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pics or nolookylikebane


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> *Back & triceps*-
> 
> Bent over db rows-
> 
> ...


Nice sesh mate. Out of interest, what's the weight of the whole stack on the tris?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Nice sesh mate. Out of interest, what's the weight of the whole stack on the tris?


not sure mate... sure its like 55kg or sumin? its 1 side of the cable crossover machine i use for it, ill confirm over the w.e x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Pics or nolookylikebane


fuk banes not big imo....well the new batman version of him anyway.










here's what he should look like lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

He looks alright to me lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He looks alright to me lol


aye ur easy tho ..... x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye ur easy tho ..... x


True lmao


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it was that buddy! got the nickname 'bane' from 1 of my mates thats not seen me in a while pmsl....good times


lol, hopefully without the stupid voice!! I don't know what they were thinking with this new batman, but i'm no impressed...where is Banes juicing!! bastards!! Good nickname though...but your bigger than the current bane in the new batman film :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> lol, hopefully without the stupid voice!! I don't know what they were thinking with this new batman, but i'm no impressed...where is Banes juicing!! bastards!! Good nickname though...but your bigger than the current bane in the new batman film :thumb:


more chance of understanding what that cvnts saying than me :lol: yeh there trying to do this dark reality thing with it and tbh i quite like it lol...heath ledger was fukin class as joker! thanks brother :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> more chance of understanding what that cvnts saying than me :lol: yeh there trying to do this dark reality thing with it and tbh i quite like it lol...heath ledger was fukin class as joker! thanks brother :wub:


I felt let down by the whole movie tbh bro. Bane was just not bane enough...But Heath ledger was awesome!! best joker there was...here's what they did during a break in shooting...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I felt let down by the whole movie tbh bro. Bane was just not bane enough...But Heath ledger was awesome!! best joker there was...here's what they did during a break in shooting...
> 
> View attachment 91898


haha! thats brilliant! RIP heath :cool2:

i was saying the exact same thing about bane mate....he should be a big venom loving monster! ....suppose tom hardy was to reel in the burds & warior fan boys to watch it so it wasnt just the fukin nerds of the world (me) going to see it lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha! thats brilliant! RIP heath :cool2:
> 
> i was saying the exact same thing about bane mate....he should be a big venom loving monster! ....suppose tom hardy was to reel in the burds & warior fan boys to watch it so it wasnt just the fukin nerds of the world (me) going to see it lol


He should have been bro!! And he's south american, not english :lol: . Everyone I know has liked that movie, but then again...half of them didn't know bane juiced or read comics (like nerdy me also) :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Some fkn ego rubbing going on here bane.... I mean jan!! Hahhah joking bro! I'm just jeleous really u cvnt!! Looking forward to seeing the new batman, loved the last one! Have a good w.e mate!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just realised iv only got 5 jabs left! So starting DBol (again ;D ) on Monday for 3 weeks, that'll leave a couple weeks to get the bloat it leaves to fuk off. Then onto my 8week cut.....I have a stag in January so it might be extended until then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

OR I might extend this bulk by another 5 weeks and that'll take me to end of October leaving a mighty 10ish week cut to stag ??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's happnin VD!

What you gonna do after cut cruise or pct?

Have made up my wee mind about oils am running test and deca, 600mg test e, 300 mg deca a week for minimum 12 weeks! After my experiment with tbol and var!

Prob start jabbing at week 4-5 ( might change depending on how well i react ) so it's well in my system by the time I drop the tabs.

aiming for 14.5 stone hopefully

So nice clean cals circa 3000 per day during orals with cardio, then during oils run 3500 cals as clean as my hunger allows 

Is it wrong I am exited by this?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> What's happnin VD!
> 
> What you gonna do after cut cruise or pct?
> 
> ...


Definitely not wrong that ur excited mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> What's happnin VD!
> 
> What you gonna do after cut cruise or pct?
> 
> ...


Fuk no mate....change is exciting. Cycle looks solid mate I'm looking forward to trying deca properly!

I'm gonna be cutting with 1 rip blend after this mate (test/tren/mast) for a solid 8 weeks with a test E base then straight into another bulk lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gd evening


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Gd evening


F*ck me Kay, you back for second helpings? LOL


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

irishdude said:


> F*ck me Kay, you back for second helpings? LOL


I've had about 6 hours sleep in three days. Tonight I was finally get a good sleep, came to bed early and now I have been woken up by upstairs having a ****in get together with friends. FML!!! so I came to speak to u guys while I sit and think whether to throw a rock through their window, scream from my bed, or go ask them politely to STFU!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had about 6 hours sleep in three days. Tonight I was finally get a good sleep, came to bed early and now I have been woken up by upstairs having a ****in get together with friends. FML!!! so I came to speak to u guys while I sit and think whether to throw a rock through their window, scream from my bed, or go ask them politely to STFU!


we have same problem with neighbours downstairs......shagging at 4am and the chick´s a screamer! Why so little sleep?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

irishdude said:


> we have same problem with neighbours downstairs......shagging at 4am and the chick´s a screamer! Why so little sleep?


A screamer lol. In a minute I'm gna have to go tell them because the last thing they wana do is p1ss me off and wake my boy, that's when I stop being nice! Ah I went out and stuff, I'm not a great sleeper at the best of times


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kay!! My wee Toby cosy how are ya tonight? I'm out my t!ts


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Kay!! My wee Toby cosy how are ya tonight? I'm out my t!ts


I'm not happy yan I could cry I'm that tired they are so noisy 

aww u having a Gd night!!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Nowt worse that sh!te neighbours like....I feel sorry for mine lol.

Yeh few of us watching 21jump street...I can barely fukin see so my best  x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

everyone still up ? just finished work and feeling rather perky...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a [email protected] mate....you'll fall rite asleep x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

nah not in the mood.. unless there is talk of converse and french knickers (hint)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kays fell asleep.....story of my life lol. Get on xhamster mate, that'll sort ya out x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

typical.. lol!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha ur a couple of divs lol.

Was 21 jump st good? I want to see it, I use to watch the series when I was little so got to see it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, dude you have good night mad wae it?? 21 jump street is forking funny man....could ye imagine going back to school now?! I think my type is outdated :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha ur a couple of divs lol.
> 
> Was 21 jump st good? I want to see it, I use to watch the series when I was little so got to see it


I was like 'WTFs she on about 21 jump street??' PMSL looks like I was watching that last night! Dont ask me what happens in it.....infact wtfs it about ?? Llf x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, dude you have good night mad wae it?? 21 jump street is forking funny man....could ye imagine going back to school now?! I think my type is outdated :lol:


Aww I was fuked mate lol can't mind watching 21jump street but we had some giggle playing the new Olympic game lol. What did u get up ta? X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I was like 'WTFs she on about 21 jump street??' PMSL looks like I was watching that last night! Dont ask me what happens in it.....infact wtfs it about ?? Llf x


Omg lol it was a police series donkeys years ago, one of the first ever things Johnny depp was in. Theyve made it into a film lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha donkeys years...I thought that was a Scottish thing.

Yupta the night ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha donkeys years...I thought that was a Scottish thing.
> 
> Yupta the night ?


I think everyone says donkeys years although I can't remember, ex was Scottish and I picked up a lot of words I still use. Just popping out later to a club for a few orange juices. U still recovering?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Club for orange juice, coke & boaby?...sounds good. Tell me about the ex....

I'm alrite like....went to bed at 9am and got up at 3 & watched cowboys and aliens with the divas lol. Feel good


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Club for orange juice, coke & boaby?...sounds good. Tell me about the ex....
> 
> I'm alrite like....went to bed at 9am and got up at 3 & watched cowboys and aliens with the divas lol. Feel good


Lol no coke and no boaby lol.

Nothing to tell other than he's a nobber lol.

That sounds like a good Saturday afternoon to me!! Nothing better than curling up with them and chucking a film on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

alright bumchums... Yan sounds like you had a good night mate.. envy! just in the house ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

That's jocks for ya eh.

There too hyper for my sore head now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> alright bumchums... Yan sounds like you had a good night mate.. envy! just in the house ?


Aye 'quiet' one in mine mate. Wt u get upta?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TheBob said:


> It's dunkeys , it's the way you pronounce it .


No up here it's no lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye 'quiet' one in mine mate. Wt u get upta?


nothign better than a ****up in a house/flat.... More excuse for shenanigans then when out in town!

Nothin mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk would I know mate...I'm dundonian lol. Lxm will sing for ya tho I'm sure....maybe even "shree" times if u ask nicely x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Eh?? PMSL. How they side laterals coming on mate?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening young sir, enjoy your gentleman tea party last night then :stuart:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Evening young sir, enjoy your gentleman tea party last night then :stuart:


Good times mate.

I'm a tad rough atm tho and the mrs is now saying she fancies a drink but doesnt want to drink on her own, so she's forcing beer down my throat lol.

Yuptae? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good times mate.
> 
> I'm a tad rough atm tho and the mrs is now saying she fancies a drink but doesnt want to drink on her own, so she's forcing beer down my throat lol.
> 
> Yuptae? X


Awww, now that's a good woman bro, a woman who forces ye to do sh!t, that's a keeper big man :thumb:

Had a lazy day big guy, just cleaned the house and done shopping like a right wuman! May consider actually doing this chest session sometimes soon...it's been about 7hours I was supposed to start that :lol: x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh...and it's "Chuptae" over this way  :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mines would be considered the perfect woman then cos she forever telling me who not to do lol. You done that chest sesh yet?

YUPTAE!!  x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mines would be considered the perfect woman then cos she forever telling me who not to do lol. You done that chest sesh yet?
> 
> YUPTAE!!  x


HAHAHA, wow now, don't make her go to far...you're yer own man, ye can do whoever (me) you want :rolleye: :lol:

No man, not yet bro, i'm thinking about sacking iday...getting abit late and am not finished cleaning yet :ban:

You watching that x factor mate? I'm watching it for the f*ck ups like the guy right now :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> HAHAHA, wow now, don't make her go to far...you're yer own man, ye can do whoever (me) you want :rolleye: :lol:
> 
> No man, not yet bro, i'm thinking about sacking iday...getting abit late and am not finished cleaning yet :ban:
> 
> You watching that x factor mate? I'm watching it for the f*ck ups like the guy right now :lol: :lol:


Fukin hell did ya see the guy in the grey suit just there?? Amazing.

Lol when the last of the troops left at 6am I went on a cleaning spree and gutted the house before every1 got up.....was in the wifes good graces hence the days uninterrupted sleeping PMSL x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol. I just missed it due to this forking cleaning lark :banghead:

All the look a likes are sh!t :lol:

good boy. Obviously sex is on the cards too eh?! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol. I just missed it due to this forking cleaning lark :banghead:
> 
> All the look a likes are sh!t :lol:
> 
> good boy. *Obviously sex is on the cards too eh*?! :thumb: :lol:


Glasgows a bit out the way feeling like this mate lol.

I turned it off when pink started singing lol cringing out my t!ts


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Glasgows a bit out the way feeling like this mate lol.
> 
> I turned it off when pink started singing lol cringing out my t!ts


Lazy cvnt!! 

Ye shoulda stayed on it bro...she went forking mental, attacked a camera man, threw the mic and pushed people out the way :lol: :lol: Good luck on her future endeavors :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mel B fukin legend PMSL.

Xfactor on a sat night......WTFs become of me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh I missed it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You need to watch it Kay, funny as fook when Mel B, just blatantly says an old guy was sh*t :lol: ...not nice :nono:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning amigos-

7.50am-

Up and shops for bacon & rolls

8.30-

Can of red bull

40mg Dbol

2bacon & egg rolls

9.15-

Another can of red bull

*SHOULDERS & LEGS*-

Seated bb OHP (unsupported back)-

Bb x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

Quad extensions-

70kg x 10

77kg x 10

84kg x 10

91kg x 7

Side lateral raises-

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 9

Face pulls-

4sets 35kg x 10

Last to failure

Flat ham curls-

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 9 lol

Db shrugs (bb being used)-

40kg each hand x 20 x 3 sets

(heaviest DBS there)

Done. Just a baby leg sesh....still walked out like a spaz.

Cracking day today so beach with the girls


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice workout bro :thumb:

HURRAY!!! the beach  ...have fun mate, and ye better build a forking sand castle!! Where ye going, the bench on the Tayport side??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ferry mate! Got the go carts & water park etc on so plenty to keep the wee sh!ts busy lol. There paddling pools on in the backs aswell for when we get home.....then taking them to the circus later!! Spoilt x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ferry mate! Got the go carts & water park etc on so plenty to keep the wee sh!ts busy lol. There paddling pools on in the backs aswell for when we get home.....then taking them to the circus later!! Spoilt x


WTF!! That sounds aweome!!!! You're gonna be forking exhusted by the end of this day :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well she's away to get p!shed all day because she had a christening (that I managed to wriggle myself ou of  ) and gran has the wee man so it's just me n them all day and fuked if I'm gonna sit in on the last summers day if the year lol. Couple mates coming with there kids so will be scoping some muff haha x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhh I want to go on go carts


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Well she's away to get p!shed all day because she had a christening (that I managed to wriggle myself ou of  ) and gran has the wee man so it's just me n them all day and fuked if I'm gonna sit in on the last summers day if the year lol. Couple mates coming with there kids so will be scoping some muff haha x


Hahaha, you're as bad as me wriggling our way out of things :lol:

Plenty of muff on a day like this mate (if and i hope it does stay like this)  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh I want to go on go carts


How was the OJ (and boaby) last night?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It was great thank u


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy birthday u sxc old [email protected]  xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Happy birthday u sxc old [email protected]  xxx


cheers [email protected]!!!....halfway to 50 :beer:

you'll be there soon enough  xx


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers [email protected]!!!....halfway to 50 :beer:
> 
> you'll be there soon enough  xx


**** mate, i'm actually feeling old at 31! Wish I had been as advanced at 25 mate, you're doing a great job. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

When it's my 25th in two years il remind u then you are still closer to being 50 than me 

What u doing for it anything nice?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> **** mate, i'm actually feeling old at 31! Wish I had been as advanced at 25 mate, you're doing a great job. :thumbup1:


advanced?....u talking bout my c0ck? :lol:

cheers bro & tbf 31 is pretty fukin old :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> When it's my 25th in two years il remind u then you are still closer to being 50 than me
> 
> What u doing for it anything nice?


i look younger tho......

kids taking me out for tea......then open a couple prezzies and have some cake......then get baw deep....usual sh!te


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> advanced?....u talking bout my c0ck? :lol:
> 
> cheers bro & tbf 31 is pretty fukin old :tongue:


U C*nt! Good thing i still look in my early 20s.... :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds nice still!

I get nothing on my birthday *sob* lol.

And Gd thing I am in my early 20's haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds nice still!
> 
> I get nothing on my birthday *sob* lol.
> 
> And Gd thing I am in my early 20's haha


aww mate ill send ya sumin....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> U C*nt! Good thing i still look in my early 20s.... :rolleye:


every1 i know who's not long left there 20's is a bit touchy about age PMSL...brilliant. tbf i tell ppl how old i am and the dont fukin belive me lol! cheeky cvnts


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds nice still!
> 
> I get nothing on my birthday *sob* lol.
> 
> And Gd thing I am in my early 20's haha


Everyone deserves something on their birthday.....it might be a bit overdue, but i'm up to giving you a belated birthday shagging.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah thanks it's much appreciated il inbox u my address now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Everyone deserves something on their birthday.....it might be a bit overdue, but i'm up to giving you a belated birthday shagging.....


stop being subtle and tell her what u want mate :lol: :lol: :lol: ..........wheres my pumping? x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thanks it's much appreciated il inbox u my address now lol


glad that cheered you up. Hope you don't mind me asking.....but what is a girl like you doing in a place like this?? :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> glad that cheered you up. Hope you don't mind me asking.....but what is a girl like you doing in a place like this?? :wub:


<-------


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> <-------


Sorry to muscle in on you mate...but at 25 you are clearly over the hill for young Kay.....I on the other hand at 23 have my whole life ahead of me. :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Sorry to muscle in on you mate...but at 25 you are clearly over the hill for young Kay.....I on the other hand at 23 have my whole life ahead of me. :whistling:


Well I did think u were 31 meaning u had more experience but now it turns out yan is older il have to go with him lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I did think u were 31 meaning u had more experience but now it turns out yan is older il have to go with him lol


Did i write 23?????? 

I am most definitely 31...loads of experience in whatever you require....and hung like a donkey! :devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> *Sorry to muscle in on you mate*...but at 25 you are clearly over the hill for young Kay.....I on the other hand at 23 have my whole life ahead of me. :whistling:


your forever musceling in ya cvnt! first with ur flys now your trying to pull my cosy off my boaby :tongue: haha x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Aw I don't want to cause arguments. Il inbox u both my address lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aw I don't want to cause arguments. Il inbox u both my address lol


namarite x (lee will understand)


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Errrmmm....Kay....i don't seem to have recieved anything in my inbox yet......ermmm.....were you just kidding?????????? :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Errrmmm....Kay....i don't seem to have recieved anything in my inbox yet......ermmm.....were you just kidding?????????? :crying:


i got mine mate :confused1: :clap:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday ye big sexy bastard!!!! :bounce: :clap: :thumb:  :beer: :laugh: :wub: :w00t: ... :gun_bandana: <--- make sure that guy doesn't show up  :lol: Have a good day bro!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Happy Birthday ye big sexy bastard!!!! :bounce: :clap: :thumb:  :beer: :laugh: :wub: :w00t: ... :gun_bandana: <--- make sure that guy doesn't show up  :lol: Have a good day bro!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks brother! x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Happy birthday mate


cheers buddy! :beer:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry irishdude just getting through the others


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy birthday mate! have the cocaine and hookers arrived yet? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Happy birthday mate! have the cocaine and hookers arrived yet? :lol:


cheers mucker :beer:

was pretty much my friday night anyway mate so took this w.e off as a birthday treat.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mucker :beer:
> 
> was pretty much my friday night anyway mate so took this w.e off as a birthday treat.


sounds good, how old are you now then you old cvnt?

39? 40?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> sounds good, how old are you now then you old cvnt?
> 
> 39? 40?


fukin good ane :lol: 25 ya ring piece x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin good ane :lol: 25 ya ring piece x


Fvck me mate its all downhill from here. Living on borrowed time now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck me mate its all downhill from here. Living on borrowed time now :lol: :lol:


He'll be dead soon :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

happy birthday mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers ya bunch o erse pokers. Just in from an Indian buffet and I'm on the bog spewing out my bum pipe already (enjoy that image ya cvnts lol) x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers ya bunch o erse pokers. Just in from an Indian buffet and I'm on the bog spewing out my bum pipe already (enjoy that image ya cvnts lol) x


The new and improved 'Indian Enema' seems to be working then?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm taking my address back lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

happy birthday you wee bastard :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So you clear the buffet out then ? They usually dred when I go in.. wipe out the pakoras and pathia/korma


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> happy birthday you wee bastard :lol:


Haha...fukin closet jock. Cheers bro x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Buffets survived but the mrs found a beetle in a fresh tomato from the salad bar so we ended up getting it for next to fukall...was rite before we left too, might have swallowed a few PMSL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Speaking of jocks, whats the new man utd shirt all about? fvcking tartan [email protected]!

you doing any training this year janik?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a look at yesterday's shoulders & legs mate....posted at 11am ish lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here...any of you get hairier on cycle ??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice weights for the shoulders mate, the BB press is impressive, even more so with unsupported back.

And im loving the Dbol for breakfast! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning amigos-
> 
> 7.50am-
> 
> ...


Lovely job mate,crackin work


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here...any of you get hairier on cycle ??


A LOT HAIRIER


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jan - I shave loads more on cycle it's a pain lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice weights for the shoulders mate, the BB press is impressive, even more so with unsupported back.
> 
> And im loving the Dbol for breakfast! :thumb:





biglbs said:


> Lovely job mate,crackin work


cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> A LOT HAIRIER





Fatstuff said:


> Jan - I shave loads more on cycle it's a pain lol


noticing it on my belly.....so is the mrs, im usually bauld as fuk lol


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> noticing it on my belly.....so is the mrs, im usually bauld as fuk lol


Tell me about it. My back is now hairy before this cycle I had no back hair.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

morning roidcnuts


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> morning roidcnuts


Morning you natty [email protected]


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Tell me about it. My back is now hairy before this cycle I had no back hair.


i had to shave my belly at the weekend never usually that bad infact im usually bald!

might even get some veet same al the hassle lol !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Tell me about it. My back is now hairy before this cycle I had no back hair.


bet hairy back and bauld front looks weird  ......fuk back hair like


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> morning roidcnuts





Leeds89 said:


> Morning you natty [email protected]


leeds.....head round to lxm's and force Dbol down that weasel's pencil neck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> i had to shave my belly at the weekend never usually that bad infact im usually bald!
> 
> might even get some veet same al the hassle lol !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you just pick a steriod, pin it and nail diet + lift ? why is there so many different types.. different ones for different size or effect ? :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Do you just pick a steriod, pin it and nail diet + lift ? why is there so many different types.. different ones for different size or effect ? :confused1:


Test is the only 1 you need to worry about if u ever start mate. Different gear for different goals/ different responses.

What is a "nailed diet" at the end of the day eh..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

u working today mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye....sitting in the dentist ATM tho, fukin hate it here lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont think diet is as important as people make out, obviously you have to eat as much as possible but 'clean' food isnt a necessity IMO. If you get in enough protein, even if your extra calories are 'bad' as long as your in a surplus, you'll grow. Now im not saying you wont put on fat, obviously you will, but if you look at lee preist in the off season, and i think one of the bigger lads on here, incredible bulk, they both got pretty fat in order to maximise their growth, and then shed the fat later.

All i'm saying is yes a 'nailed' diet is good for lean gains, but even with a 'bad' diet your gonna gain the same amount of muscle provided you eat enough protein. You'll gain fat too, but you'll enjoy eating, and its not THAT hard to shed the pounds later on.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

MATE.

pm


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright bawbag! Happy belated birthday wishes u old fkr! 25! Fuk thought u were at least 30 u cvnt! Hahahah nice sesh on ur shoulders mate! Impressed no support on back! Fkr!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I dont think diet is as important as people make out, obviously you have to eat as much as possible but 'clean' food isnt a necessity IMO. If you get in enough protein, even if your extra calories are 'bad' as long as your in a surplus, you'll grow. Now im not saying you wont put on fat, obviously you will, but if you look at lee preist in the off season, and i think one of the bigger lads on here, incredible bulk, they both got pretty fat in order to maximise their growth, and then shed the fat later.
> 
> All i'm saying is yes a 'nailed' diet is good for lean gains, but even with a 'bad' diet your gonna gain the same amount of muscle provided you eat enough protein. You'll gain fat too, but you'll enjoy eating, and its not THAT hard to shed the pounds later on.


I tend to agree with this, as long as your macros are there or thereabouts, i think the problem comes if u are natural as u will lose muscle when dieting the flab off, if ur dieting whilst on gear u will hold on to the muscle better.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

F*ck mate...nearly sh*t myself thinking you were shoulder pressing 70kg dbs.... :scared:

nice sesh all the same mate, beat me on the lateral raises you c*nt!

Did you get the pressies you hoped for?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> Do you just pick a steriod, pin it and nail diet + lift ? why is there so many different types.. different ones for different size or effect ? :confused1:


Test is the best mate, and not oral imo, too much fvcking around with water retention and liver values blah blah, best to stick to a nice injectable 

Other steroids such as deca and tren have various effects on the body. Deca is good for strength gains and also helps massively with joint pains, it's a real godsend if your lifts are shooting up on cycle and you're getting stress pains. Tren is good for lean bulking and strength, but has too many side effects which I suffer from quite badly to consider taking it again.

I think "nailing diet" doesn't mean eating clean. For me it means getting in 3500kcals a day in a 40/40/20 split. When I was just eating whatever, I found I'd massively under eat and therefore not grow. Nailing diet for me is about eating enough, not the right foods tbh.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Test is the best mate, and not oral imo, too much fvcking around with water retention and liver values blah blah, best to stick to a nice injectable
> 
> Other steroids such as deca and tren have various effects on the body. Deca is good for strength gains and also helps massively with joint pains, it's a real godsend if your lifts are shooting up on cycle and you're getting stress pains. Tren is good for lean bulking and strength, but has too many side effects which I suffer from quite badly to consider taking it again.
> 
> I think "nailing diet" doesn't mean eating clean. For me it means getting in 3500kcals a day in a 40/40/20 split. When I was just eating whatever, I found I'd massively under eat and therefore not grow. Nailing diet for me is about eating enough, not the right foods tbh.


x2

as long as your getting in around 4 square meals a day, then 3.5kcal isnt really hard to achieve. Especially with mass shakes included, I only use whey so it doesnt bump up the calories quite as much, but its more protein in less powder, i'd rather have 9 scoops of whey a day, than 3scoops of whey and 6 scoops of various carbs.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> x2
> 
> as long as your getting in around 4 square meals a day, then 3.5kcal isnt really hard to achieve. Especially with mass shakes included, I only use whey so it doesnt bump up the calories quite as much, but its more protein in less powder, i'd rather have 9 scoops of whey a day, than 3scoops of whey and 6 scoops of various carbs.


I'm quite happy with the mass gainer shakes, as I find it hard to get 40/40/20 in otherwise - which has worked well for me when I can maintain it. My problem has always been not enough kcals, most people are the opposite! Can't wait for loan to go in and see what a test fueled good diet and training can achieve.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm quite happy with the mass gainer shakes, as I find it hard to get 40/40/20 in otherwise - which has worked well for me when I can maintain it. My problem has always been not enough kcals, most people are the opposite! Can't wait for loan to go in and see what a test fueled good diet and training can achieve.


eat 8-10 chicken breasts per day, (2 per meal), whatever carbs you want, and your mass shakes. Im sure you'll do fine. Works best if you just roast all the chicken in the morning/night before and refrigerate.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> eat 8-10 chicken breasts per day, (2 per meal), whatever carbs you want, and your mass shakes. Im sure you'll do fine. Works best if you just roast all the chicken in the morning/night before and refrigerate.


That's why ur a fatty lalalalala


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon bro, how ye doin? x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Afternoon bro, how ye doin? x


He can't come to the computer right now


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


>


ha ha looks just like me!

good tactic to make your nob look bigger!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He can't come to the computer right now


Get aff the web cam with him!!! :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> Get aff the web cam with him!!! :lol:


or at least send an invite to join in! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> or at least send an invite to join in! :lol:


They two are dirty fockers!! I don't need to see that sh!t, or sh!t anywhere on the body for that matter. You're damaged sir :lol: :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lee85 said:


> They two are dirty fockers!! I don't need to see that sh!t, or sh!t anywhere on the body for that matter. You're damaged sir :lol: :lol:


naah mate, the more the merrier. NO **** :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

irishdude said:


> naah mate, the more the merrier. NO **** :lol:


Sounds full on **** to me :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

irishdude said:


> naah mate, the more the merrier. NO **** :lol:


Agreed lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's why ur a fatty lalalalala


cheeky wench!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi mate, seen you're interested in trying out MuscleFood. If you decide to give them a go, would you mind going through this link, it gets me commission on every purchase 

MuscleFood

Cheers bud! If you need any info regarding them, drop me a message


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> cheeky wench!


Elegantly said my man!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Elegantly said my man!


mate, i do study english literature, come on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest-

Flat bb press-

Bar x 20

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 7

115kg x 3

Incline db flys-

30kg x 6 (sorry guys shoulders killing me) so dropped to..

3sets 20kg x 12

Dips-

Bw + 15kg x 10

Bw + 15 kg x 10

Bw + 15kg x 8 (failure)

Bw x 15

Bw x 10

Bw x 7 (failure)

Db hammer curls (across the body)-

3sets 25kg each hand x 10

Bb curls-

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10 (swinging on last couple)

Done.

Went the other direction tonight with bb press....once I done the 110 I'd usually drop back 20kg or so and push out to failure...went heavier instead for a change for a few reps.

Dips.....ya's shoulda seen the dip belt I made out of a couple long cable press handles and a clip thing I found hanging up PMSL done the job though and strapped a 15kg plate to my waist!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate whar the fhk are ya!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice lifts you fvcking unit


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry peeps got some personal sh!t on ATM...I'll catch up with the banter tomoro. Love you all x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope everythings alright, remember if your feeling lonely/down mr boaby is always up for a tugg. x (yours not mine lol)


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Good work on the dips mate. :thumb:

hope nothing too serious mate, good luck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning fellow boaby dappers (and dab recievers).

OTB- id like a video of u eating 10 chicken breasts + carbs + mass shakes in a day....ill say u get to breast 6 and give up ya cvnt.

tony- that cats toby is WAAAAY bigger than yours

Leeds- cheers bro.......and muscle food is sh!te priced.

steve- thanks babe :wub: u looking forward to last jab haha 

lee- :wub: hows u today hunny

lewis- aye she's looking good.....u cracked 1 off over them yet?

irish- wtf ur real name ya cvnt....& get a journal started so i can laugh at ur pathetic lateral raises 

K- hows the erse today?.....got rid of the taste yet..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

what the fcuk has this place turned to ?

dear diary............ :smartass:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning fellow boaby dappers (and dab recievers).
> 
> OTB- id like a video of u eating 10 chicken breasts + carbs + mass shakes in a day....ill say u get to breast 6 and give up ya cvnt.
> 
> ...


Got 2 jabs left mate! Trying to get some clen to run 2 on 2 off at end of cycle! Getting a few fkn plukes popping up now like! Look even uglier than normal! Hahhahah off to hossie! Back soon to smash a sesh! Fkn forearms killing me?? Fuk lows why?! Peace out u boaby loving mo fo! Xx:cool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Got 2 jabs left mate! Trying to get some clen to run 2 on 2 off at end of cycle! Getting a few fkn plukes popping up now like! Look even uglier than normal! Hahhahah off to hossie! Back soon to smash a sesh! Fkn forearms killing me?? Fuk lows why?! Peace out u boaby loving mo fo! Xx:cool:


fuk even uglier?!?....harsh. wtf's hossie?......enjoy whatever it id pmsl x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> what the fcuk has this place turned to ?
> 
> dear diary............ :smartass:


boaby central.....wouldnt have it any other way x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest-
> 
> Flat bb press-
> 
> ...


thats a hellova lotta sets there!!!

how come you do so much?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thats a hellova lotta sets there!!!
> 
> how come you do so much?


honestly mate i walked in the gym planning

4sets on flat bb press

3sets of flys

3sets of bw dips

= 100-120 reps total for chest.....fuk knows what happened to that plan :lol:

70kg on bb id class as a warm up so 4 working sets.....thats fine.

started flys with 60kg and was getting shap pains in left shoulder so dropped weight for 3x12, so thats where the extra set came from.

dips- iv been managing 3x15 at bw for a while now (even with the sudden extra 17kg from start of the cycle??) so did made a wee dip belt....spur of the moment thing lol cracked out 3 sets.....moved onto hammers.....then for what ever reason i ended up super-setting bw dips with them :confused1: not putting enough energy into the rest i suppose if iv some to spare


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning fellow boaby dappers (and dab recievers).
> 
> OTB- id like a video of u eating 10 chicken breasts + carbs + mass shakes in a day....ill say u get to breast 6 and give up ya cvnt.
> 
> ...


Still a little sore and still there a little but who cares I'm ready for more


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Still a little sore and still there a little but who cares I'm ready for more


thats ma girl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats ma girl


I aim to please


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I aim to please


avi's a cracker btw son. yuptae today?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> avi's a cracker btw son. yuptae today?


Kaywoodham - professional boaby tease :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

ditto....looking particluarly fit there.... :wub:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> avi's a cracker btw son. yuptae today?


Thanks  I duno yet really, only just getting my porridge down me. My boy is happy playing with his cars and train set at the mo but il prob take him out on his scooter later then pop down my dads. You?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey all of you can have half naked avis why can't I lol. Imagine how I feel all of you guys putting up these pics, I'm overwhelmed by all your 'progress' lol. Now there are videos going up left right and centre I duno what to do with myself lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks  I duno yet really, only just getting my porridge down me. My boy is happy playing with his cars and train set at the mo but il prob take him out on his scooter later then pop down my dads. You?


my mind is so fukin dirty.

im working till 5.30 then gym i think, nowt exciting. why havent we had any rear 'glute' pics yet?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> my mind is so fukin dirty.
> 
> im working till 5.30 then gym i think, nowt exciting. why havent we had any rear 'glute' pics yet?


I can't take it myself. Will u take one for me? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't take it myself. Will u take one for me? Lol


no.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I can. Thankfuly


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no.


That's not very nice!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So oversized hoody... converse and your choice of knickers.. Remember its alla bout the angle of pose.. :whistling:

If you have any of them oversized glasses chuck em on too, then look back at the camera with your finger across your lips!

:innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> So oversized hoody... converse and your choice of knickers.. Remember its alla bout the angle of pose.. :whistling:
> 
> If you have any of them oversized glasses chuck em on too, then look back at the camera with your finger across your lips!
> 
> :innocent:


LMFAO!!!

here's me thinking u were a coy wee thing, have some reps son


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Unsure if I should be apologizing...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who has an iPhone?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

lxm said:


> Unsure if I should be apologizing...


what u talking about mate! She's hard to shock that one..... :whistling:

Suggest some toys being used in the pics as well.....always keeps the lads happy :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

irishdude said:


> what u talking about mate! She's hard to shock that one..... :whistling:
> 
> Suggest some toys being used in the pics as well.....always keeps the lads happy :lol:


I was thinking them sex swings!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I had an iphone... currently saving for another!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

My new phone came today so I got to import all the pics etc to my computer from my old one. Is it meant to take forever? It's only done 200 in half hour and there are 3000 to get through


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Who has an iPhone?


i do!....watsappppp  get ur glutes oot


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i do!....watsappppp  get ur glutes oot


It will cost ya lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kay,

You would be quicker dragging and dropping them toa folder in your pc.. then dragging and dropping them onto your new phone... The sync can sometime stake a while, but shouldnt take that long!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> It will cost ya lol


i mean on 'watsapp' its free so dont worry about this 'charge' your scared youll get


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Kay,
> 
> You would be quicker dragging and dropping them toa folder in your pc.. then dragging and dropping them onto your new phone... The sync can sometime stake a while, but shouldnt take that long!


Ah well it's started now... And I want them deleted once imported. I hate iTunes flipping stupid programme!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha a video of me eating 10 chicken breasts would be boring as fvck. ive done 9 sainsburys ones in a day piece of pi55


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha a video of me eating 10 chicken breasts would be boring as fvck. ive done 9 sainsburys ones in a day piece of pi55


whats that in grams mate? (cooked)...9 of my breasts are about 2.5 kg :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats that in grams mate? (cooked)...9 of my breasts are about 2.5 kg :lol:


we still talking about chicken here or your moobies? :lol:

and i think uncooked there is 400g in a pack, so 1.2kg in 3 packs (9breasts). So cooked thats like what 700g? if that?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> we still talking about chicken here or your moobies? :lol:
> 
> and i think uncooked there is 400g in a pack, so 1.2kg in 3 packs (9breasts). So cooked thats like what 700g? if that?


700g in 9 breast!!!!? wtf lol i just had 2 and they were 437g after cooked and left to sit for couple mins.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

......waiting on leeds jumping in with his new sales pitch now pmsl


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ......waiting on leeds jumping in with his new sales pitch now pmsl


Lol! he does an @rse licking review (which anyone of us coulda pulled out of our 'rses) and hes now on commision and free meat for life! :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Lol! he does an @rse licking review (which anyone of us coulda pulled out of our 'rses) and hes now on commision and f*ree meat for life!* :whistling:


so are u mate....just give is a shout x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> Lol! he does an @rse licking review (which anyone of us coulda pulled out of our 'rses) and hes now on commision and free meat for life! :whistling:


Negged


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

see this journal is in the gutter again where it belongs !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> see this journal is in the gutter again where it belongs !


shut yir puss and get my J3d sent


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*DIET FOR TODAY-*

8.30am-

6wheetabix

100g whey

500ml milk

12pm-

450g chicken breast

250g jacket spud

250g coleslaw

3.30pm-

2 tins tuna

250g jacket spud

250g coleslaw

6pm-

can red bull

50mg Dbol

3 large peanut butter cups (reeses)

7pm-

100g whey

50-80g dextrose

10g glutamine

8pm-

300g chicken

made into fajitas

10.30pm-

either 7 whole eggs

or whey shake in milk with PB

meals today not as frequent....or as clean as id like, ahwell.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hossie short for hospital!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol yeh i got ya when i caught up on ur journal mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> shut yir puss and get my J3d sent


I put a post up at www.facebook.com/manandmuscle yesterday for your address as you were actually the only one who liked and shared the picture lol!

Mate why don't u ditch the redbuds and get a decent pre workout drink it will save you money! The ones I use are loaded with bcaas protein and pre workout energy ingredients ant it works our cheaper per serving than red bulls or lucazade?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I put a post up at www.facebook.com/manandmuscle yesterday for your address as you were actually the only one who liked and shared the picture lol!
> 
> Mate why don't u ditch the redbuds and get a decent pre workout drink it will save you money! The ones I use are loaded with bcaas protein and pre workout energy ingredients ant it works our cheaper per serving than red bulls or lucazade?


Aww superb....but I'll let ya keep your freebie buddy lol I'll like and share any or your over prices p!sh....just don't expect is to buy it PMSL

It's actually the 35p cheepo cans!! Pure poison.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww superb....but I'll let ya keep your freebie buddy lol I'll like and share any or your over prices p!sh....just don't expect is to buy it PMSL
> 
> It's actually the 35p cheepo cans!! Pure poison.


cheers buddy, just have the jack3d sell it or something!?

ahh ok the stuff i use works out to less than £1 a drink so usually workout out cheaper!

why not mix it with some cheap car powder and some salt just the same as a lucazade energy drink then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BACK-

Wide grip pullups-

Bw x 7

Bw x 7

Bw x 5 + 2 assists

Bent over single arm cable rows-

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10 (whole stack)

^these hurt...felt great!

Straight arm lateral pushdowns-

37kg x 10

37kg x 10

37kg x 7 then last 3 curled my back into them lol

Wide grip iso rows-

85kg x 10

95kg x 8

105kg x 6 +few partials

Done. More pullups than I thought I'd get at this weight...especially wide grip.

Forgot to take my fukin Dbol before workout as well

Still happy with that


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MORNING GUYS  XXXXXX


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> MORNING GUYS  XXXXXX


guys?! this is MY fukin journal....

morning


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Aww superb....but I'll let ya keep your freebie buddy lol I'll like and share any or your over prices p!sh....just don't expect is to buy it PMSL
> 
> It's actually the 35p cheepo cans!! Pure poison.


Tried some Jack3D with sugar free red bull the other day....was literally tripping away in the gym, had a great workout though :lol:

'Moring mate, all good over there? Weather ****e i'm guessing?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Tried some Jack3D with sugar free red bull the other day....was literally tripping away in the gym, had a great workout though :lol:
> 
> 'Moring mate, all good over there? Weather ****e i'm guessing?


sounds like my kinda stuff then lol.

weathers average here mate....not sunny..not dull...but fukin cold! u actually in spain?!!

and might i say thats a lovely smile u have there :lol: x


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like my kinda stuff then lol.
> 
> weathers average here mate....not sunny..not dull...but fukin cold! u actually in spain?!!
> 
> and might i say thats a lovely smile u have there :lol: x


jaja bit of a crap photo but an improvement on the previous milk bottle pic...thanks a bit of MT2!

Have finished my cut (bf at 11.4% as measured last week) so now looking to clean bulk to gain a bit more size. No so easy for us natty f*ckers!

Yep working here in Gibraltar at the moment and living in Spain....about 35 here today and very sunny! After 6 years, no way am i heading home....no matter how good the guinness is!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MT2!! in the south of spain?! PMSL stand outside for half an hour ya cvnt :lol: looking good tho mate...how long u been cutting?

what u work as out there?....squady i recons


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright JAN

cold as fhk you are right.

im not going to cope with winter... Im on a bit of a flop... seriously considering having a couple bacon rolls... craving like mad lol and feelign miserable.. its hardly going to effect much progress if its within my cals and I do the cardio... hm! ideas ????


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Alright JAN
> 
> cold as fhk you are right.
> 
> im not going to cope with winter... Im on a bit of a flop... seriously considering having a couple bacon rolls... craving like mad lol and feelign miserable.. *its hardly going to effect much progress* if its within my cals and I do the cardio... hm! ideas ????


and it starts.....lol

i fukin love winter mate!!....good cash to be made if we get heavy snow again


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

currently starving to fhk and had 250g chicken and 50g cheese for breakfast lol. I feel like im gonna go emo. lol!

kay stop being so chirpy.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate the sun is f*cking strong out here...and being blessed to be born Irish, I was getting tired of getting burnt to sh*t after a day at the beach. Started taking MT2 at the start of this summer and am really happy with the results....have gotten really brown and the skin is much more resisitant to the sun.

Am 5ft 9, weighed 86kg this time last year and now weigh in at 73kg at 11%bf. Had previously been eating as much as possible (not clean) and doing a three day split, no cardio. Put on weight alright but also lost all definition as the bf went up. Decided I wanted to look respectable on the beach this summer so started to make changes to the diet last September - carb cycling and doing fasted cardio to bring down the bf. Defnitely lost a bit of muscle on the way but definitely feel better in this condition (and hopefully look a bit better too!) Now the plan is to clean bulk to 80kg. Been told i have a good base to compete at the a natty comp (small waist and joints), but want to clean bulk to 80kg and see where i'm at. Not much of a scene down here, have looked for a PT who has some experience in competing but no luck so far. Will try to get a journal up soon to track my progress in reaching 80kg and keeping the bf to 10/11%....not going to be easy but i'm definitely determined to improve. I expect contributions of a serious and not so serious nature.

Squaddy.....wish it was that exciting mate. Just a boring accountant i'm afraid..........which is why i'm obsessed with the gym, gives me a chance to get up off my ass for a while.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i tan like fuk for a scotsman like lol....nowt much sun here so its usually the sunbed. cutting natty is hard going...i know!...honestly cant fukin wait to cut on cycle for the first time!

flange must be rife over there eh??

get ur journal up today!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrs just dropped this in

Meal 2-

500g chicken lol

Pasta and spicy Tom sauce

Gotta admit she looks after me


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Have been tempted mate to run a test cycle but if i do it will be further down the road - reckon i can still get better natty, and am no stranger to hard work/discipline with diet etc. Could see myslef doing a prep for a natty comp in the next year or so. Out of interest, how long were you trainig until you did a cye mate? Ws the first just a simple test (8 week) cycle?

jaja you're lucky if you tan easily, have not burned once this summer thanks to my MT2 friend, but have had soem epic burns in the past few years......i think burning my eyelids was one of the worst/most embarrassing experiences in my life. :cursing:

It is rife..... :cursing: But am going out with the gf 5 years now though so just have to make do with tapping the f*ck out of her, I have the libido much higher than her which causes problems sometimes, don't know if it's the heat or the fact that the girls here wear next to nothing but i am alwasy f*cking horny during the summer. Thank f*ck for xhamster! :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs just dropped this in
> 
> Meal 2-
> 
> ...


she's a keeper mate, i usually need to fend for myself!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs just dropped this in
> 
> Meal 2-
> 
> ...


fhk this under eatign bull****, im upping the calls and eating like this x4 a day :laugh:

opted for egg & tom sanwich & lentil and bacon soup btw as a treat....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Have been tempted mate to run a test cycle but if i do it will be further down the road - reckon i can still get better natty, and am no stranger to hard work/discipline with diet etc. Could see myslef doing a prep for a natty comp in the next year or so. Out of interest, how long were you trainig until you did a cye mate? Ws the first just a simple test (8 week) cycle?
> 
> jaja you're lucky if you tan easily, have not burned once this summer thanks to my MT2 friend, but have had soem epic burns in the past few years......i think burning my eyelids was one of the worst/most embarrassing experiences in my life. :cursing:
> 
> It is rife..... :cursing: But am going out with the gf 5 years now though so just have to make do with tapping the f*ck out of her, I have the libido much higher than her which causes problems sometimes, don't know if it's the heat or the fact that the girls here wear next to nothing but i am alwasy f*cking horny during the summer. Thank f*ck for xhamster! :lol:


this IS my first cycle mate....done test deca for 10 weeks when i was 17 but i didnt know fuk all pmsl just done it because every1 else did. done a couple orals in the past aswell....read my first post for cycle history. you'll still be able to compete in natty comp if u jump on cycle now mate....use test to reach where u want to be (or a little over) and just come off and maintain?

amen to xhamster :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> fhk this under eatign bull****, im upping the calls and eating like this x4 a day :laugh:
> 
> opted for egg & tom sanwich & lentil and bacon soup btw as a treat....


if u are upping ur cals mate....you'll need to also get a decent workout routine sorted


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> guys?! this is MY fukin journal....
> 
> morning


I was about to type apart from yan ur a sexy gorgeous hunk not just a guy, but I won't


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> if u are upping ur cals mate....you'll need to also get a decent workout routine sorted


I know mate mysets and reps, and exercises are a bit all over and higglety piggltey... I shall learn from the best thoug....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

LXM, where are you based mate, Dubai?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was about to type apart from yan ur a sexy gorgeous hunk not just a guy, but I won't


id rather a POV of ur erse


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> id rather a POV of ur erse


i second that....Kay - whatever you're doing in the gym, please keep doing it :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> I know mate mysets and reps, and exercises are a bit all over and higglety piggltey... I shall learn from the best thoug....


aye reading a few of the big boys journals will set ya on the rite track


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye reading a few of the big boys journals will set ya on the rite track


or make ye curse and swear at what their lifting, pulling, pushing, throwing and juggling about!! :lol: Evening sir, how ye doin man? x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My my how you`v grown ! Loving it !!! Like the others said what ever your doing keep at it ! Your growing like a weed i tell you! :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mrs just dropped this in
> 
> Meal 2-
> 
> ...


seems like something i would make looks good !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> or make ye curse and swear at what their lifting, pulling, pushing, throwing and juggling about!! :lol: Evening sir, how ye doin man? x


Haha we'll get there soon enough buddy! Im doing fantastic tonight...she's away out for tea with friends so just me n the kids!..divas are up playing in there room and iv just fed the wee man so we chilling watching the simpsons now  good times.

"chuptae" x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha we'll get there soon enough buddy! Im doing fantastic tonight...she's away out for tea with friends so just me n the kids!..divas are up playing in there room and iv just fed the wee man so we chilling watching the simpsons now  good times.
> 
> "chuptae" x


Yeah bro, we got time to get there I guess 

Ah nice man, nothing better than chilling with the kids...however...my missus is here and we're watching come dine with me...f*cking BOOOO!! :cursing: x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha we'll get there soon enough buddy! Im doing fantastic tonight...she's away out for tea with friends so just me n the kids!..divas are up playing in there room and iv just fed the wee man so we chilling watching the simpsons now  good times.
> 
> "chuptae" x


Yeah bro, we got time to get there I guess 

Ah nice man, nothing better than chilling with the kids...however...my missus is here and we're watching come dine with me...f*cking BOOOO!! :cursing: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> My my how you`v grown ! Loving it !!! Like the others said what ever your doing keep at it ! Your growing like a weed i tell you! :thumb:


Thanks brother  weights stuck at 104kg...it's like a brick wall PMSL but I must admit gains have been WAY beyond expectations. Even thought weights stuck I'm new noticing veins coming threw all over....gonna be good after the planned test/tren/mast/DNP/t3 cut iv got straight off the back of this bulk. I hope lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Thanks brother  weights stuck at 104kg...it's like a brick wall PMSL but I must admit gains have been WAY beyond expectations. Even thought weights stuck I'm new noticing veins coming threw all over....gonna be good after the planned test/tren/mast/DNP/t3 cut iv got straight off the back of this bulk. I hope lol


Im doing 1g test , 500mg tren and 500mg mast next mate but im bulking on it though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im doing 1g test , 500mg tren and 500mg mast next mate but im bulking on it though


Damn that's allot of gear haha, hope your logging progress!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Yeah bro, we got time to get there I guess
> 
> Ah nice man, nothing better than chilling with the kids...however...my missus is here and we're watching come dine with me...f*cking BOOOO!! :cursing: x


LOL fuuuuk that! Hate that program!! I got game of thrones season one here so gonna watch that !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Damn that's allot of gear haha, hope your logging progress!


Well you know i am  You did check out yesterdays workout didn`t you?  But im not due to start the next compound for another 5 weeks im still on Test and deca


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Well you know i am  You did check out yesterdays workout didn`t you?  But im not due to start the next compound for another 5 weeks im still on Test and deca


I mean logging next big blast mate lol yeh u know I'm following. Strength is impressive! Especially your incline pressing. 60kg single arm rows are crazy too PMSL...this steroid milarky is exciting ya know  lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I mean logging next big blast mate lol yeh u know I'm following. Strength is impressive! Especially your incline pressing. 60kg single arm rows are crazy too PMSL...this steroid milarky is exciting ya know  lol


Idk what it is iv always had a strong back and strong shoulders  But tbh i think my incline strength also is attributed to my strong shoulders that are pretty dominant, gets on my nerves tbh thats why i train shoulders max twice a month cause they grow insanely fast.Yeah will be starting a new Journal once the new blast has started in about 5 weeks if i wait that long lol...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Meh training talk.. I'm leaving lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I like your pants tho infernal, yan why don't u have a in your pants avi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I like your pants tho infernal, yan why don't u have a in your pants avi


The pants huh ? :whistling: hehe :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate pm! and reply ya bass!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk what it is iv always had a strong back and strong shoulders  But tbh i think my incline strength also is attributed to my strong shoulders that are pretty dominant, gets on my nerves tbh thats why i train shoulders max twice a month cause they grow insanely fast.Yeah will be starting a new Journal once the new blast has started in about 5 weeks if i wait that long lol...


Ur still in ur deca/test cycle ATM though eh? Just gonna extend and bump the gear up?

My shoulders IMO are the exact same mate lol especially front delts!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I like your pants tho infernal, yan why don't u have a in your pants avi


don't own any pants lol. If ya want to see my nob just say and we'll skip the pants pics and hastle of rolling up boxers etc.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ur still in ur deca/test cycle ATM though eh? Just gonna extend and bump the gear up?
> 
> My shoulders IMO are the exact same mate lol especially front delts!


Yep thats the plan  I am really exited to cause this is gonna be my biggest dosage yet !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep thats the plan  I am really exited to cause this is gonna be my biggest dosage yet !


2gram of gear is gonna be exciting mate lol, u still addicted to pork (yeshomo) PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate pm! and reply ya bass!


Replied x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2gram of gear is gonna be exciting mate lol, u still addicted to pork (yeshomo) PMSL


Been eating alot of chicken as of late  But gonna buy my self a **** load of pork this weekend though


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I love going into the butcher and buying a big lot of pork shoulder cut into strips for stirfrys!

How do you usualy cook it mate ( sorry for butting in...  )


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> I love going into the butcher and buying a big lot of pork shoulder cut into strips for stirfrys!
> 
> How do you usualy cook it mate ( sorry for butting in...  )


stirfry it in the pan with Half a bottle of BBQ sauce , loads of pepper, garlic powder, some chicken powder/stock and i may add some milk in it to make the taste more full


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yan sexy baby u ok today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yan sexy baby u ok today?


im fukin great ya wee boaby charmer. heads burst getting a new motor tho!

hows ya?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im fukin great ya wee boaby charmer. heads burst getting a new motor tho!
> 
> hows ya?


can someone translate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im getting a new car.....and my heads fukin burst with it (burst head = stressing is out)


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cheers pawl.

off to gym, youi up to much tonight mate ? night in ? catch you when im back.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cheers pawl.
> 
> off to gym, youi up to much tonight mate ? night in ? catch you when im back.


shoulders/traps/tri's tonight mate & cheeky sauna...... then poke my erse for a bit


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm eating my tea and now imagining u poking ur ass. Great lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm eating my tea and now imagining u poking my ass. Great lol


making me blush..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

any progress pics mate, save me going on pornhub?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

na ill get some up tonight mate....getting slopy, even forgot to jab last night lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na ill get some up tonight mate....getting slopy, even forgot to jab last night lol


haha best double up tonight then :thumb:

test overdose lmao!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2.5ml...BOOM


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 2.5ml...BOOM


I do that before i do my main jab, just to warm up the muscle pmsl.. :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm eating my tea and now imagining u poking ur ass. Great lol


what were you eating! i dread to think.....


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

What car u looking at u boaby muncher?? How many weeks u doing the dbol for aswell u fkn dbol slut!!  and ur heed looks like a fkn burst couch aswell u cvnt! xx


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am seriously lagging behind in the jock gains dept here not happy!

But I will catch up soon enough!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders/tri's-

Seated bb press (unsupported back)-

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 4

Face fulls-

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

Side laterals-

3sets 20kg x 10-12reps

Db skull crushers-

3 sets 17.5kg (each hand) x 10

Straight bar cable push downs-

3sets 45kg x 10-12reps

Done. Shoulders were fukin destroyed!! Been feeling s!ck all day so missed a couple meals, proteins still up there though.

Birds in bed so no pics tonight :'( not that there pretty PMSL watery mess ATM.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> What car u looking at u boaby muncher?? How many weeks u doing the dbol for aswell u fkn dbol slut!!  and ur heed looks like a fkn burst couch aswell u cvnt! xx


A4 Sline (newest shape) ABT tuned model. Might be pickin it up tomoro!! Was planning 50mg ed for 3-4 weeks....but had 80mg today haha. Better a head like a burst couch than an erse like 1 ya p00fy cvnt xx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shoulders/tri's-
> 
> *
> Face fulls-*
> ...


Dirty [email protected]

Of Man juice was it ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am seriously lagging behind in the jock gains dept here not happy!
> 
> But I will catch up soon enough!


I better not post a pic of my n0b then....that'd push u over the edge 

(calm yourself K)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Dirty [email protected]
> 
> Of Man juice was it ?


I don't get it? Fukin fifer p!sh jokes  x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Try again.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dundonian weezle?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Face fulls... Face pulls you mean ?

Fhk its slow tonight! :wink:x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> A4 Sline (newest shape) ABT tuned model. Might be pickin it up tomoro!! Was planning 50mg ed for 3-4 weeks....but had 80mg today haha. Better a head like a burst couch than an erse like 1 ya p00fy cvnt xx


Nice car mate! .........

And tooshay!

But I ain't poofy cause I don't push back!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Face fulls... Face pulls you mean ?
> 
> Fhk its slow tonight! :wink:x


Ahhh I get it.....


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright janny lad tuning in to seX factor tonight!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

If the mrs has her way I will be mate lol, what u upta? X


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Watching Saturday telly! Couple o beers! Just done my penultimate jab! :-( last one next week!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Watching Saturday telly! Couple o beers! Just done my penultimate jab! :-( last one next week!


How long that been mate? Seems like it was only last week you started!? You not got enough oil to do another week, may as well finish the vial ha.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hows it going how is ya weekend mate?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> How long that been mate? Seems like it was only last week you started!? You not got enough oil to do another week, may as well finish the vial ha.


.

That was my 11th jab mate first was 16th June!! Gone in mega quick 12 week cycle so last one next week!

U starting a cycle soon?! Make sure u get a journal going and lemme know so I can sub it up!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> .
> 
> That was my 11th jab mate first was 16th June!! Gone in mega quick 12 week cycle so last one next week!
> 
> U starting a cycle soon?! Make sure u get a journal going and lemme know so I can sub it up!!


I did have one mate, cutting journal but I couldn't be ****d updating it. On to a lean bulk now. Lost enough fat! I will be starting one soon. Hopefully a week or two.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> I did have one mate, cutting journal but I couldn't be ****d updating it. On to a lean bulk now. Lost enough fat! I will be starting one soon. Hopefully a week or two.


If you have started a bulk now get it going! Really helps I reckon! Although most the time I just seem to be posting to myself hHahaha


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oi jan I'm hijacking your thread!! Hahaha

Let's all hijack jams thread so what's everyone up to tonight?! Post what your doing up here!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Watching Saturday telly! Couple o beers! Just done my penultimate jab! :-( last one next week!


Tulissa would get it like. Get another couple vials and keep going !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> hows it going how is ya weekend mate?


I'm good buddy! Dbols kicking in because I can't drive the car 100meter without getting severe back pumps lol. Got tickets to the golf championship at gleneagles tomoro.

How r u mate? X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Oi jan I'm hijacking your thread!! Hahaha
> 
> Let's all hijack jams thread so what's everyone up to tonight?! Post what your doing up here!


Lol crack on buddy every cvnt else does x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm good buddy! Dbols kicking in because I can't drive the car 100meter without getting severe back pumps lol. Got tickets to the golf championship at gleneagles tomoro.
> 
> How r u mate? X


Oh you know hungover:tongue: some punter had to bring 5 liters of homemade strawberry wine to my housewarming party yesterday... And i already had 3 bottles of vodka in the fridge... :tongue: So been sleeping it off with some girl i don`t know but sex surely helps the recovery process


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm good buddy! Dbols kicking in because I can't drive the car 100meter without getting severe back pumps lol. Got tickets to the golf championship at gleneagles tomoro.
> 
> How r u mate? X


Didnt really get back pumps with the dbol mate! Another couple of vials! Hahhaha wish buddy! Gonna stick to the plan pct-recover and get back on it! Learnt a lot from lot of people on this so hopefully should be better on second cycle!

And yeah tulisa would

Get @rse raped big time!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

See the guy with the guitar that sang tulisas song! Everyone lived him! It was fkn p1sh!!! Complete s1it version and he looked like he had been in a car crash! Fkn me thought I was ugly! Hahahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wakey wakey rise and shiiinnne!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Have a good day at the Golf me old cocker.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Infernal- can't beat the hangover horn lol x

Steve- yeh I seen um mate & I said the exact same! Cvnt was sh!te. You remind me of the fisherman guy who sang 'journey-don't stop believing' lol x

K- good night peach? X

GB- will do buddy cheers! x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Infernal- can't beat the hangover horn lol x
> 
> Steve- yeh I seen um mate & I said the exact same! Cvnt was sh!te. You remind me of the fisherman guy who sang 'journey-don't stop believing' lol x
> 
> ...


Golf? jesus id rather watch rangers in the spl, boring as fvck mate!

Each to their own though if you like watching men hitting balls with long hard sticks... I think your a gayer... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL was there ever any doubt mate?

Golf is a scotsmans game son...only for the hard & brave  lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Golf is def for gay boys and grandads!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheeky [email protected]! Off my Xmas card list now cvnto!! I can deffo sing better than the fisherman!! And to be honest with the beard u looked a better match

Enjoy the golf mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fhk golf!!!! Yan where you play mate ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy yer golf dude, and good morning to ye...so ye getting yer c0ck oot or no :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back from golf...did yas see is on tv??! I'm pretty p!shed


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ill post that stuff to you tomorrow mate didnt want to have it caught up in the bank holiday post!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ill post that stuff to you tomorrow mate didnt want to have it caught up in the bank holiday post!


cheers buddy, im way to run out of protein this week i recon so ill pop an order down x

edit: infact just wait for my order and send it all together.....save ya on delivery costs


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

TV? Wit you doin on TV!! :sneaky2: And Afternoon sir


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> TV? Wit you doin on TV!! :sneaky2: And Afternoon sir


awreet min! the gleneagles championship 'jonny walker' was live on sky sports.....and i was there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet min! the gleneagles championship 'jonny walker' was live on sky sports.....and i was there


Did ye get the missus to record it. YE COULD BE FAMOUS!!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers buddy, im way to run out of protein this week i recon so ill pop an order down x
> 
> edit: infact just wait for my order and send it all together.....save ya on delivery costs


send me a pm mate ill se what i can do for you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Did ye get the missus to record it. YE COULD BE FAMOUS!!!!


was so fukin close to running on naked when alex salmond was presenting paul laurie with the trophy


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

golf on TV noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Ye forking should have, Kay woulda loved to have seen that :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> golf on TV noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


u love it ya cvnt



lee85 said:


> :lol: :lol: Ye forking should have, Kay woulda loved to have seen that :thumb:


pmsl. i woulda went staight for salmond


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

And rub yer c0ck all over him, humping his leg and what not?? It would certainly replace pornhub for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> And rub yer c0ck all over him, humping his leg and what not?? It would certainly replace pornhub for me :lol: :lol:


fukin rite mate, id have wrote 'IM THINKING OF YOU LEE' on my erse cheeks :thumb: tell ya what tho, salmond is 1 fat mother up close.....i mean WAY bigger than on tv etc


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin rite mate, id have wrote 'IM THINKING OF YOU LEE' on my erse cheeks :thumb: tell ya what tho, salmond is 1 fat mother up close.....i mean WAY bigger than on tv etc


 :lol: repped accordingly sir :thumb: with aw his money, you'd think he'd buy thinness :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha cheers bro. tallent wasnt too hot tho


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha cheers bro. tallent wasnt too hot tho


It's golf bro, what did you expect  Maybe the game just needs sexed up alittle, you starkers and sexual assaulting Salmond is good start :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I have images in my head that will haunt me forever after reading some of that.

Wait did I say haunt, i meant 'arouse' :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Spanish chicken....apparently lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Spanish chicken....apparently lol


Looks like gordie's toilet after DNP :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I have images in my head that will haunt me forever after reading some of that.
> 
> Wait did I say haunt, i meant 'arouse' :whistling:


ill write OTB on my nob that streches to 'OnTheBuild' when iv got a stonker. will have to be big fuking letters tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looks like gordie's toilet after DNP :lol: :lol:


pmsl all thats missing is the illuminous sauce (DNP spunk) he'd usually top it off with because his mrs would wonder why he flushed the toilet twice:confused1: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha I'll have to write JD on mine that stretches to JvD when aroused... :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Haha I'll have to write JD on mine that stretches to JvD when aroused... :thumb:


you mean jvd


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate thats a dish and a half... Fhk me! looks nice though repss to the misses!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> you mean jvd


Smaller mate! Tried to take it to court once... they threw it out for lack of evidence :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Smaller mate! Tried to take it to court once... they threw it out for lack of evidence :lol:


that just made me make up a sick joke


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Mate thats a dish and a half... Fhk me! looks nice though repss to the misses!


mine are the biggest bowls i have ever seen lol! yeh gotta love her


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Do tell...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Do tell...


na mate

.....it involves rape......u got off with it...lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na mate
> 
> .....it involves rape......u got off with it...lol


Who've you been talking to?!

As I said in court, 40 no's and a forced yes is a yes in my book!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just the mention of 'rape' and I'm interested


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just the mention of 'rape' and I'm interested


i thought vicims would be the opposite :confused1: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i thought vicims would be the opposite :confused1: :lol:


It brings back flashbacks for him.... sexy flashbacks :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest and biceps-

Flat db press-

40kg (each hand) x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

These were fukin nails tonight lol not done db press's in 5weeks so I'll put it down to that!...I hope

Bb press (very slight decline)-

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Cable flys-

18kg (each hand) x 12

24kg x 12

28kg x 12

Very slow with a big squeeze at the top.

Bw dips

3sets x 12-15reps

Preacher hammer curls- (can't mind what u call the funny shaped bar I used lol)

5sets 40kg x 12-15reps

Fuked! Was a quickie with little rest as had to get home quick.

Couple bloated fat cvnt pics for yas-

(sorry bout the puss too lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh and 106kg tonight x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Evening sexy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Do ya like my giant spot on my back and my jonny depp tash?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Evening sexy


Ey check out my journal to not fair !  :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do ya like my giant spot on my back and my jonny depp tash?


 Great progress mate !  FYI loving the tash mate (no ****!)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest and biceps-
> 
> Flat db press-
> 
> ...


Strong little fawker arnt you mte :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do ya like my giant spot on my back and my jonny depp tash?


Love it. Can I pop it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ey check out my journal to not fair !  :whistling:


Is there pictures? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers infernal  was going for Ron jerremy look but iv got a gap in my tash :'( lol

Kay What do I get to pop if ur getting to pop this bad boy?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Cheers infernal  was going for Ron jerremy look but iv got a gap in my tash :'( lol
> 
> Kay What do I get to pop if ur getting to pop this bad boy?


Anything u like baby


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

We'll stretch...I mean cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh jeez thats one big a*s mofo pluke ye got there bro, pics look good though  ...

...btw ye better be dreaming of me in some sexy underwear :thumb: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh jeez thats one big a*s mofo pluke ye got there bro, pics look good though  ...
> 
> ...btw ye better be dreaming of me in some sexy underwear :thumb: x


PMSL I'm getting a rite spotty cvnt with all this sh!te.

Your sexy underwear didnt stay on long babe  x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U beefy bastard jan!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U beefy bastard jan!!


cheers mate....i think lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers mate....i think lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL I'm getting a rite spotty cvnt with all this sh!te.
> 
> Your sexy underwear didnt stay on long babe  x


Whys it always others peoples dreams come true :crying: :lol:

Morning princess, hows the day treating ye so far?  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Whys it always others peoples dreams come true :crying: :lol:
> 
> Morning princess, hows the day treating ye so far?  x


well babes....i just got a wisdom tooth out :thumb: .....it felt great!!

:crying:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> well babes....i just got a wisdom tooth out :thumb: .....it felt great!!
> 
> :crying:


Oh man, yer braver than me bro! Did ye get a sticker??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh man, yer braver than me bro! Did ye get a sticker??


na man i asked for a sugar cube & he gave is a slap  lol

hows u today son.....enjoying college? x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

do you have any teeth left? I'm sure your having them out every other week!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na man i asked for a sugar cube & he gave is a slap  lol
> 
> hows u today son.....enjoying college? x


What a horrible man :lol:

Am good bro, college is very physically demanding. As far as writing goes on this course, i have only filled out the bursary form :lol: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> do you have any teeth left? I'm sure your having them out every other week!


pmsl firt 2 teeth iv ever had taken out both within 3 weeks of each other! 1 was broken in half & i told um i wanted this 1 out cos it was way up at my jaw....cvnt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is there pictures? Lol


Yo bet your ars theirs pictures!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Link please ASAP


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright fuk nuts! Don't read ur journal in 3 days and end up reading pages and pages!!! Good progress pics mate! Very gay tash though bro!! Hahhahah


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The tash is superb ya jelous cvnt  lol. Cheers bud.....VERY bloated ATM, joys of Dbol...again lol.

Can't wait to cut with test/tren/mast!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> The tash is superb ya jelous cvnt  lol. Cheers bud.....VERY bloated ATM, joys of Dbol...again lol.
> 
> Can't wait to cut with test/tren/mast!


cant wait to see you shredded you fat cvnt, will look huge i reckon!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I put it on easy enough anyway lol...taking it off is a whole different ball game for me


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yan and ...... Sitting in a tree... Lalalala


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> The tash is superb ya jelous cvnt  lol. Cheers bud.....VERY bloated ATM, joys of Dbol...again lol.
> 
> Can't wait to cut with test/tren/mast!


Hehe a few weeks and im running just that but at abit bigger dosage then you i recon


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

posted yer freebie 

get some more water in you and vit c if you a bit bloated fattie, i remember waking up with puffy eyes not a great look!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yan and ...peach erse... Sitting in a tree...f.u.c.k.i.n.g Lalalala


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe a few weeks and im running just that but at abit bigger dosage then you i recon


auch i might get bored and pucd a few gram in 



tonyc74 said:


> posted yer freebie
> 
> get some more water in you and vit c if you a bit bloated fattie, i remember waking up with puffy eyes not a great look!


cheers buddy


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate enjoyed the juicey back spot pic.. first thing i noticed when I looked:cool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate enjoyed the juicey back spot pic.. first thing i noticed when I looked:cool:


there plukes of power mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Top bloke Tony!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Top bloke Tony!


 :nono: ooo the banned stuff... thats naughty


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lmfao!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> :nono: ooo the banned stuff... thats naughty


lol fukin madness eh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol fukin madness eh


theyve already replaced it with 'jack3d micro', exactly the same but taken the banned stimulant out and put a different one in! sly cvnts.

stupid govt though, and they wonder why steroid use is going up when theyre banning our fvcking jack3d :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> theyve already replaced it with 'jack3d micro', exactly the same but taken the banned stimulant out and put a different one in! sly cvnts.
> 
> stupid govt though, and they wonder why steroid use is going up when theyre banning our fvcking jack3d :lol:


iv not read into it but they'll have just changed the banned substance on the lable and not change anything. abit like pharma labs and there M1T changed to T-bullets to SD MATRIX, sly cvnts


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

If your finding it hard to get Jack3d, try some RAGE from matrix. It's pretty much the same dudes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> If your finding it hard to get Jack3d, try some RAGE from matrix. It's pretty much the same dudes


iv never used a pre sub bud.....i just won a tub of J3D though lol, try it tonight and will report


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> :nono: ooo the banned stuff... thats naughty


not quite banned in the uk yet but pretty soon anything with 1,3 in it wont be available !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

mps with nothing to do other than try and justify their jobs by fcuking up another market!

and this bullsh1t about taxing the rich more to bring us out of recession - really will we see any benefit from the government taking more in tax - NO these guys already pay 40-50% of their income over!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not what I read mate :

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2194656/Jack3d-sports-supplement-banned-Britain-fears-lethal-effects.html


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> mps with nothing to do other than try and justify their jobs by fcuking up another market!
> 
> and this bullsh1t about taxing the rich more to bring us out of recession - really will we see any benefit from the government taking more in tax - NO these guys already pay 40-50% of their income over!


they are trying to recoup the cost of the olympics lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

just read that interesting that cigarettes are still legal and available for sale...un believable!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> just read that interesting that cigarettes are still legal and available for sale...un believable!


yep, cigarettes and alcohol kill hundreds of thousands a year, but they BELIEVE jack3d is dangerous. any proof? probably. who from? experts. what experts? just experts, dont worry about it. BOLL0CKS if you ask me


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

heading off to get some black pudding for my dinner now !

still full from the post work out meal ha ha !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back & triceps-

Close hammer grip pulldowns-

96kg x 12

107kg x 10

96kg x failure

Wide grip rows-

96x 10

103kg x 10

107kg x failure

Straight arm lat pushdowns-

36.25kg x 10

36.25kg x 10

36.25kg x failure 23kg x failure 12kg x failure

^dropset [email protected] me

Hammer grip bar behind the neck press-

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Tricep pushdowns (cable bar)-

46kg x 15

Stack x 8

48kg x 5 lol

Done. Sauna/jacuzzi/ plunge pool


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> heading off to get some black pudding for my dinner now !
> 
> still full from the post work out meal ha ha !


Do ya get White pudding down your end?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do ya get White pudding down your end?


So jealous of the sauna/jacuzzi :crying:

And speaking of black/white pudding, i once convinced my girlfriend that because we are white, and our poo is brown, that people who are brown do white poo's. She believed me the moron!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do ya get White pudding down your end?


Cant wait until you jump on the TTM cycle  Im starting in a few weeks in about 4-5 weeks is the plan but might just start once i get it in my hands lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Do ya get White pudding down your end?


Don't put pudding down any ends down here lol!

Think I've had it before prob a bit healthier than black pudding!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So jealous of the sauna/jacuzzi :crying:
> 
> And speaking of black/white pudding, i once convinced my girlfriend that because we are white, and our poo is brown, that people who are brown do white poo's. She believed me the moron!


PMSL!!!! Fukin brilliant....I recon my burd would believe that.

Infernal- I recon 5 weeks before I start too! But I'll be cutting 

Ten bob Tony- it's no healthy in the slightest lol (White pudding I mean) fukin amazing though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Final meal of the day is half a giant roast chicken and 2 monster cuts of tiger bread


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

One of my fav childhood meals, Chicken from tesco in that foil bag.. love smelling the bag! lol with loads of crusty bread and tonnnnes of butter! yum


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It was superb like


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

tiger bread is the absolute bollocks!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Final meal of the day is half a giant roast chicken and 2 monster cuts of tiger bread


looks tasty.... but that tiger bread is not a good option for last meal.... I do want to eat it though :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Cant wait until you jump on the TTM cycle  Im starting in a few weeks in about 4-5 weeks is the plan but might just start once i get it in my hands lol


go easy with this most people cant handle more than 1ml per site infact it pretty much ruined 4 weeks for me as i could barely walk sit down etc as soon as i dropped to 1ml fine!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> looks tasty.... but that tiger bread is not a good option for last meal.... I do want to eat it though :whistling:


auch i know mate....but might aswell enjoy the last few weeks of bulk eh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> go easy with this most people cant handle more than 1ml per site infact it pretty much ruined 4 weeks for me as i could barely walk sit down etc as soon as i dropped to 1ml fine!


i will prob bump it upto 1.5ml after about 6 weeks (with an extra bit of test)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i will prob bump it upto 1.5ml after about 6 weeks (with an extra bit of test)


i did 2ml eod couldnt take the pain in the end as soon as i changed to 1ml no problems


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone tried the muclepharm assault pre workout??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> go easy with this most people cant handle more than 1ml per site infact it pretty much ruined 4 weeks for me as i could barely walk sit down etc as soon as i dropped to 1ml fine!


Im doing longs esters though injecting 5 ml a week half a bottle EW for 16 weeks  1g test, 500mg tren and 500mg mast


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

stevep1941 said:


> Anyone tried the muclepharm assault pre workout??


ive heard its good i was going to try some but my mate recommended to use vpx shotgun instead it has hydrolysed whey and cassien and bcaas in it aswell...

he said it sat better on his stomach then the musclepharm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

:innocent: Another food thread or a journal lol.

Anyone tried pease pudding?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> :innocent: Another food thread or a journal lol.
> 
> Anyone tried pease pudding?


NoM nOMmMmnmnmmmmm


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening bro!! 

How you doin man, nice back and tricep session there :thumb: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening lads! Been abit lapse in the diet/training dept today and also forgot to jab on thurs (cheers Lee) so will top up tonight and gonna destroy shoulders legs & abs for once lol.

Anyway now thats said. What underpants is every1 wearing? X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening lads! Been abit lapse in the diet/training dept today and also forgot to jab on thurs (cheers Lee) so will top up tonight and gonna destroy shoulders legs & abs for once lol.
> 
> Anyway now thats said. What underpants is every1 wearing? X


Who said im wearing any ? :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Evening lads! Been abit lapse in the diet/training dept today and also forgot to jab on thurs (cheers Lee) so will top up tonight and gonna destroy shoulders legs & abs for once lol.
> 
> Anyway now thats said. What underpants is every1 wearing? X


Frenchies as always. Crotchless too, but that goes without saying. :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Who said im wearing any ? :wub:


x2 and it may be thong, i just can't find it under this fat :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> x2 and it may be thong, i just can't find it under this fat :rolleye:


I think it might be wise to wear something bigger if the how to wash tag is bigger then the actual underwear :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I think it might be wise to wear something bigger if the how to wash tag is bigger then the actual underwear :lol:


Leave me alone, it's forking sexy and you know it...pics? Why just for you I may indulge :lol: x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I see this journals full of quality info again :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Leave me alone, it's forking sexy and you know it...pics? Why just for you I may indulge :lol: x


NO no you leave your sisters underwear alon i tell you!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> NO no you leave your sisters underwear alon i tell you!


Well this is awkward ye perving ****!! :sneaky2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well this is awkward ye perving ****!! :sneaky2:


Okok its okey if i can smell it after you have worn it for 3 days deal?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Okok its okey if i can smell it after you have worn it for 3 days deal?


3days?? Yer abit of clean freak mate ur ye no :rolleye:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> 3days?? Yer abit of clean freak mate ur ye no :rolleye:


okey okey 14 days then and they better be stained with sweat or els! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> okey okey 14 days then and they better be stained with sweat or els! :lol:


Forking deal!!  ...it seems apparent we have too much time on our hands :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Forking deal!!  ...it seems apparent we have too much time on our hands :lol:


I value our time together :wub: Now start wearing those undies! :devil2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I value our time together :wub: Now start wearing those undies! :devil2:


  Okay!! ...it's getting a wee bit of 50shades of gay in here :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Okay!! ...it's getting a wee bit of 50shades of gay in here :lol:


as gay as freddy mercury my friend


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesus men I just cracked one off to all that 

Morning.

Jab 10or 11 done......might have been 9 lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Jesus men I just cracked one off to all that
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Jab 10or 11 done......might have been 9 lol


  Morning brosive


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Only had time for...

SHOULDERS-

Seated db press-

30kg each hand x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

( heaviest DBS in this gym)

Db Side laterals (slight bent arm)-

20kg x 10

22.5kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 9 (failure)

Face pulls-

32kg x 12

40kg x 12

48kg x 12

54kg x 10(failure)

(done these on the pulldown machine with rope attached & leaning back about 60-70 degree. Felt it hit the rear delts much better than the standing as I was able to shift allot more weigh much more controlled.)

Done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good weights matey! hows the tash coming along? and whats diet been like?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tash is rite in buddy and I can grow a whole beard for first time in my life haha...Obv the test.

Diet today has been

2bacon & egg rolls lol

And 2 protein shakes with carbs

50mg Dbol 

Way to have 8 boiled eggs

And later will be steak & rice with double cream and chilli/peppers etc.

Also have some more food...can't say it'll be very good for me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Tash is rite in buddy and I can grow a whole beard for first time in my life haha...Obv the test.
> 
> Diet today has been
> 
> ...


proper mans diet, nice one! sounds like a good sunday all in all mate!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Jesus men I just cracked one off to all that
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Jab 10or 11 done......might have been 9 lol


Good to see your looking after yourself well! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Good to see your looking after yourself well! lol


Lol im VERY healthy young lad


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mmmmm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Whats the sauce?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

is it beef stroganoff?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a spicey double cream sauce...fuk knows how she makes it but is is my favourite meal!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's a spicey double cream sauce...fuk knows how she makes it but is is my favourite meal!!


Looks nice man, gimmie that recipe!! 

Oh and afternoon boo boo kittyf*ck :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

She makes it in the same way a slurm is made in futurama i reckon :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> She makes it in the same way a slurm is made in futurama i reckon :whistling:


Oh jeez, she's no the queen is she :blink: or does she just work in the factory? I still want her juices!! Sorry Janik :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

evening fat boy!

have u tried the jack3d yet?

had a real bad headache/migraine last two days fit for nothing but sleeping dont even usually get head aches!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

evening gay-lords.

Hi tony... :laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

lxm said:


> evening gay-lords.
> 
> Hi tony... :laugh:


ha ha

Jans too busy getting his portion of cream sauce in tonight to do any training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Alrite ya bunch o [email protected] creatures!

Boss is off in Aberdeen so I'm covering up there this week...

5.30am starts and I got home 5 min ago lol also worked up there all day saturday. they gave is a brand new girly Nissan juke to commute in PMSL.

Ten bob (Tony)- yep it's cracking stuff mate and tastes superb!! I'll try get my order in tomoro if I get a min cos I'm dangerously low on powder!

The rest of u get on your knees


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright boaby licker!! U on the jack3d now! Fkn hell ur like a walking pharmacy! Hahaha nah it's pretty good, wears off after a while so u will have to keep upping the dose a bit. Hows the bloat from ye dbol??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yanny a fat poof what's happening, I hear the northern sheep are still recovering from a hairy **** dundonian raping


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright boaby licker!! U on the jack3d now! Fkn hell ur like a walking pharmacy! Hahaha nah it's pretty good, wears off after a while so u will have to keep upping the dose a bit. Hows the bloat from ye dbol??


Aye I got a good wee buzz off it mate good focus. I'm still a fat cvnt  soon to be a skinny cvnt again... X


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Yanny a fat poof what's happening, I hear the northern sheep are still recovering from a hairy **** dundonian raping


 I was out their having some casual sheep sex on all fours getting banged by the ram , when all of a sudden JanniK comes along and rapes the ram! It turned in to a baaaaddddd 3 ways that night...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Yanny a fat poof what's happening, I hear the northern sheep are still recovering from a hairy **** dundonian raping


Auch usual shyte Craigy boy....everythings getting bigger while my boaby gets smaller.

They'll take some "recovering" mate....last I seen they were just a pile of stirred guts draped over a stump.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Whens the last jab next week?

What's the plans after this?

Spill the beans big boy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Auch usual shyte Craigy boy....everythings getting bigger while my boaby gets smaller.
> 
> They'll take some "recovering" mate....last I seen they were just a pile of stirred guts draped over a stump.


Ohhhh a wee bit of a Test, Tren, Mast cycle i believe ? Isnt that right JANIK ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Whens the last jab next week?
> 
> What's the plans after this?
> 
> Spill the beans big boy


Got 3 or 4 jabs left of this mate then it's a test/tren/mast/DNP/t3 cut for 10-14 weeks  cant wait to start it....fed up of stuffing my puss tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I was out their having some casual sheep sex on all fours getting banged by the ram , when all of a sudden JanniK comes along and rapes the ram! It turned in to a baaaaddddd 3 ways that night...


PMSL!!!! Brilliant I wondered why That sheep was pushing back before I even got it to the edge of the cliff lol x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good night ye jobbie jabbing queerbag 

Good morning princess (when it comes) x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Got 3 or 4 jabs left of this mate then it's a test/tren/mast/DNP/t3 cut for 10-14 weeks  cant wait to start it....fed up of stuffing my puss tbh


You decided what doseages of each your doing bud? when you running the dnp, at the beginning or the end of the cycle?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning Lee x

OTB - running 1rip at 1ml eod for a while then I'll prob bump it upto 1.5ml & I'm running testE 300mg a week as a top up of test.

Running DNP from the start all the way threw I think lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning Lee x
> 
> OTB - running 1rip at 1ml eod for a while then I'll prob bump it upto 1.5ml & I'm running testE 300mg a week as a top up of test.
> 
> *Running DNP from the start all the way threw I think *lol


From what ive heard about the stuff, if its as good as they say it is you wont be!!!

Sounds a good cycle, thats what i'd be doing myself if I could afford the tren+mast, hence doing prop+dnp only.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lso runnig Test , Tren ,mast but all long esters , good thing im having masteron with it as last time it felt like god took a dump on my soul. Tren without mast ? Never again!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Different gym tonight...old school one so think I'm gonna change.

CHEST n BICEPS-

Flat bb press-

60kg x 12 (warm up)

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 2 + 1assisted

100kg x 5 lol

Dips with a 25kg chain wrapped round me-

3sets x 12

EZ curls

3sets 40kg x 12

Incline db flys-

20kg (eh) x 12 x 3sets

Cable crossovers-

40kg (eh) x 15

45kg x 12

55kg x 8

Db hammer curls (across body)-

24kg (eh) x 20

24kg x 12

Then light weight cable rope curls 1set to failure.

Absolutely fuked!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome weight on the cable crossovers bro :thumb: !! x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Awesome weight on the cable crossovers bro :thumb: !! x


PMSL rest are p!sh then... X


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey lads, Back from hols and depressed here in the office :sad:. How's everyone doing?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Good lifts ye cvnt! Looking good my man!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL rest are p!sh then... X


Aye, the rest is p!sh :lol: . Evening boss  x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

How are you doing my fellow bum pounder?  Hows training going ? Im just waiting for My TTM to arrive and will start my journal pretty soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry lads been crazy busy this week, will catch up soon x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sorry lads been crazy busy this week, will catch up soon x


Ye could atleast put pics up for the w*nk bank!!  x


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright u jobbie jabber! How's it going??


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yans Awol...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BACK- (very quick as iv hardly time to breath ATM)

Lat pulldowns-

4sets 80kg x 8-10reps

Close grip rows-

4sets 80kg x 12reps

Wide grip rows-

95kg x 10

105kg x 8

115kg x 5 85kg x failure 55kgx failure

Catch up for grade A banter soon men x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Men! Not just men! I don't have a willy!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

:innocent:woodham you have been dissociated since your 'branding' of ownership.... :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

morning c0ck jockies......


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> :innocent:woodham you have been dissociated since your 'branding' of ownership.... :whistling:


My branding!!???

Why is it so quiet in here? It makes me sad


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> My branding!!???
> 
> Why is it so quiet in here? It makes me sad


its a washed up shadow of its former self....just like Jan will be once he starts DNP !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rite lads! & peachy. Sorry iv been neglecting y'all 

Training is ok...strength is still shooting up. Diets been surprisingly well even of the calories have been too low. Works quietened down atleast now and I'll have clocked a whopping 80hours this week! 41 of it will be paid in double time....chaching!! Oh and a 3hour callout at double time and half 

Anyhoo.....hows erse's for c0ck dabs? X


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah that's a busy week! I take it u are paying for our holiday!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Rite lads! & peachy. Sorry iv been neglecting y'all
> 
> Training is ok...strength is still shooting up. Diets been surprisingly well even of the calories have been too low. Works quietened down atleast now and I'll have clocked a whopping 80hours this week! 41 of it will be paid in double time....chaching!! Oh and a 3hour callout at double time and half
> 
> Anyhoo.....hows erse's for c0ck dabs? X


Wonder who your missus has been doing during those 80 hours of you being away... :lol:

Ohh wait I mean WHAT she's been doing...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Aye K get ur finest high tops an hoodies looked out.......ah na that's lxm's think, get the Gs, heals and sudacrem looked out....WE'RE OFF!

OTB- we were just saying that when I opened my dinner bag and found loadsa fancy food "who's she pumping" was the first reaction haha


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

80hours?! Ye mad forking horse, ye must be deed on yer feet? Good to see yer still kicking about bro :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> 80hours?! Ye mad forking horse, ye must be deed on yer feet? Good to see yer still kicking about bro :thumb:


Am alright mate, it's the driving that gets me! But am gonna take the back roads to Stonehaven tonight for a decent view  might even take a doggin partner x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Am alright mate, it's the driving that gets me! But am gonna take the back roads to Stonehaven tonight for a decent view  might even take a doggin partner x


Was that an invitation mate? :lol:

You on the e-juice for surviving those hours bro? x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Am alright mate, it's the driving that gets me! But am gonna take the back roads to Stonehaven tonight for a decent view  might even take a doggin partner x


Pick ME!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Am alright mate, it's the driving that gets me! But am gonna take the back roads to Stonehaven tonight for a decent view  might even take a doggin partner x


what you doing for work mate?

its all just chip shops and cab drivers in scotland!?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sudacrem... Why sudacrem? U saying il get sore? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Was that an invitation mate? :lol:
> 
> You on the e-juice for surviving those hours bro? x


Na But I might aswell just hook coffee strait to my veins x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> what you doing for work mate?
> 
> its all just chip shops and cab drivers in scotland!?


Theres more ppl in London than the whole of Scotland....WTF we gonna do with loadsa taxi drivers lol.

I'm a storeman.....to put it simply lol...too many cvnts working for us making up sh!te titles & they fukin hate it when i call us that haha, But im a technical 1


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Theres more ppl in London than the whole of Scotland....WTF we gonna do with loadsa taxi drivers lol.
> 
> I'm a storeman.....to put it simply lol...too many cvnts working for us making up sh!te titles & they fukin hate it when i call us that haha, But im a technical 1


It's better than being a micro garboligist


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Sudacrem... Why sudacrem? U saying il get sore? Lol


Na its for me.......sh!ts gonna get interesting....you won't enjoy ALOT of it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's better than being a micro garboligist


Dunno mate I fancy that title. I do have a folder with 'spectro analysis' written on the side of it(true story)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Dunno mate I fancy that title. I do have a folder with 'spectro analysis' written on the side of it(true story)


spectro ANALysis :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright man, what's the gen? Gains?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Alright man, what's the gen? Gains?


Lol. 20kg x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na But I might aswell just hook coffee strait to my veins x


Probably best with coffee, e-juice crash is sh!t man! You forking p!ssed yet ye steamer?! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Probably best with coffee, e-juice crash is sh!t man! You forking p!ssed yet ye steamer?! :lol:


I am very much so p!shed my boy 

Plenty talent to scope also x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I am very much so p!shed my boy
> 
> Plenty talent to scope also x


Haha, good man! Don't be doing anything weird like sending me pics of yer nuts....number is 07708...... :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha, good man! Don't be doing anything weird like sending me pics of yer nuts....number is 07708...... :rolleye:


PMSL any preference on background? X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL any preference on background? X


A wee safari mosaic will do the trick


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na its for me.......sh!ts gonna get interesting....you won't enjoy ALOT of it lol


I wouldn't put it past me baby


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol. 20kg x


youve put on 20kg in this cycle?

you funkin beast!! hows the hangover buddy take it there aint much in the way of training today


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yan where was it last night ? the vu ? :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Today has not been pleasant.

Yeh 20kg mate...and rising again since the second lot of DBol got added, ALLOT of fat & water has been added though...,looking forward to cutting. Comments were coming from all directions last night


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yan where was it last night ? the vu ? :innocent:


Just tallys with the mrs and a mate for a quiet couple then back to ours.....some other substances may have also been involved :-l


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tallys! goewn downhill! used to get a £5 cocktail with half the bar in it under the old managment that got you sh1t faced!

Mate im needing someone to show me how to ****ing lift properly.. feeling like a right [email protected] atm and not making progress! bleh!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> tallys! goewn downhill! used to get a £5 cocktail with half the bar in it under the old managment that got you sh1t faced!
> 
> Mate im needing someone to show me how to ****ing lift properly.. feeling like a right [email protected] atm and not making progress! bleh!


Ya know where I am mate.....actually I'm thinking bout moving to energy fitness, got upto 55kg DBS there and it's old school! Nothing like what I thought it would be like!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's awake?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just tallys with the mrs and a mate for a quiet couple then back to ours.....some other substances may have also been involved :-l


Good man


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright jobbie jabber how's it going! 20kg! Fat cvnt! Hahhaha oj bro!

80 hours! U musta been pro-plused oot yer nut!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

diets been sh!te and so has training...only went tues and thurs last week! so gonna do a 'push' sesh tonight and belt shoulders at the same time.

food today-

10am  link/bacon/eggs baguette (spell checklol)

12.30pm - 6 slices burgen/400g roast beef/150g coleslaw/3 slices cheese

3.30- 6 wheetabix/ 90g whey

5.30 (jack 3d and 3 large peanut butter cups

6.30 90g whey 50g dextrose

7.30-8ish 400g chicken into fajitas

10pm PB & milk


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright jobbie jabber how's it going! 20kg! Fat cvnt! Hahhaha oj bro!
> 
> 80 hours! U musta been pro-plused oot yer nut!!


clocked 82.5hrs exactly! and i paid £250 cash out my own hipper for fuel so gonna be a lump of cash this week


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> clocked 82.5hrs exactly! and i paid £250 cash out my own hipper for fuel so gonna be a lump of cash this week


Chaching!! Roids on janik!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest-

Flat db press-

40kg (Heaviest they had) x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Slight incline db fly-

22.5kg (each hand) x 10

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

Dumbbell pullover-

40kg x 12

40kg x failure

Very Close grip bb press-

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x failure

Dips-

Bw +20kg x failure

Bw +15kg x failure

Bw x failure

No bad considering lack of nutrition yesterday. Big tandoori mixed grill instead of the fajitas for tea aswell so plenty cals/protein. I'm getting pretty damn vascular and very fukin spotty & hairy lol! Can feel the inner pec muscle stretches too  so quite happy. Not weighed myself in a week


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just realised I never jabbed on thurs....ahwell lol to it tomoro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Wide hammer pullups-

5sets x failure

Straight arm lateral pulldowns-

31kg x 10

37kg x 10

35kg x 10

33kg x 10

Low pulley rows-

5sets x failure pyramiding up

Feel very lethargic the last few days  struggling to eat enough


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tried blending meals and chugging ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Awright ya big pussy?

You still lifting?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

There's an echo


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think the cvnts dead


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Think the cvnts dead


I didn't mean to do it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't mean to do it


My first 'post quote' notification, you saucy devil you :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry lads n lass....heads up my erse for updating atm! still eating...still training (^as updated) shoulders and bi's tonight! looking forward to it! hove yall been x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry lads n lass....heads up my erse for updating atm! still eating...still training (^as updated) shoulders and bi's tonight! looking forward to it! hove yall been x


you cheeky swine, neglecting us! haha! im counting down the days till the big cut!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry lads n lass....heads up my erse for updating atm! still eating...still training (^as updated) shoulders and bi's tonight! looking forward to it! hove yall been x


I've been lost without u baby xxxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> you cheeky swine, neglecting us! haha! im counting down the days till the big cut!


so am i mate....for a minute i was sick of eating, then i realised iv only 3weeksish left so appetite came back with a vengance lol

todays food-

1/2 large whole roast chicken & 3 wheet/seeded rolls

1/2 large whole roast chicken & 2 wheet/seeded rolls

super size XL bacon double cheeseburger meal (burgerking  )

3slice of burgen with PB

Pwo- 90G whey with dextrose

400g chicken breast into fajitas

maybe some eggs before kip

plenty cals there i think lol...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been lost without u baby xxxxx


ur just to klingy K. but i cant bring myself to part with that erse x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur just to klingy K. but i cant bring myself to part with that erse x


I don't blame u... It is a nice erse... Many have said the same... Hahaha x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoulders & bi's -

Db shoulder press-

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x failure

(heaviest they had)

Bb curl-

35kg x 15

35kg x 10

35kg x failure

Db side laterals-

20kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x failure

Db hammer curl-

25kg (each hand) x failure

25kg x failure

Face pulls (standing unsupported)-

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x failure

Cable rope curls-

3dropsets to failure

Done. No energy and I'm yawning my head off all day lol I'm putting it down to DBol as I was like this last blast of it! ...last day of it tomoro thank fuk.

I'll hold off pics till the end of this bulk (3weeks to go).

106kg today so down. X


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

whats up fat boy - Ive been away, with the Germans!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> whats up fat boy - Ive been away, with the Germans!


nowt exciting buddy, heads up my **** atm! lol.

deals u got for me today then?! highest protein content at lowest price? atm its bulkpowders unflavoured for me (24.6g protein per 30g scoop...118cals)


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nowt exciting buddy, heads up my **** atm! lol.
> 
> deals u got for me today then?! highest protein content at lowest price? atm its bulkpowders unflavoured for me (24.6g protein per 30g scoop...118cals)


ill have to do some research if u wanted cheap bbw was good but they are discontinuing and too be honest i didnt like the last batch for taste/quality

the premium brands taste soo much nicer but the cost is also a lot higher!

had awful week in germany 6 hours sleep max every night only bread and cheese to eat come back looking terrible!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ill have to do some research if u wanted cheap bbw was good but they are discontinuing and too be honest i didnt like the last batch for taste/quality
> 
> the premium brands taste soo much nicer but the cost is also a lot higher!
> 
> had awful week in germany 6 hours sleep max every night only bread and cheese to eat come back looking terrible!


auch supp dealers are supposed to have extra...not quite legal pruducts under there counter!....whats under urs lol?

i buy protein powder for the protein....taste doesnt bother me mate lol. u still got they protein bars (box of 24 or sumin?)

- - - Updated - - -

& what took u to germany?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch supp dealers are supposed to have extra...not quite legal pruducts under there counter!....whats under urs lol?
> 
> i buy protein powder for the protein....taste doesnt bother me mate lol. u still got they protein bars (box of 24 or sumin?)
> 
> ...


im not a drug dealer lol!

yes mate still have the flapjacks cnp pro flapjack

http://www.manandmuscle.co.uk/cnp-pro-flapjack-bars-24-bars-chocolate.html

ill do the delivery for free as i just want to get rid of them 0 profit !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what discount code do i put in? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur too late ya cvnt, iv ordered 2 boxes


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what discount code do i put in? lol


YANLOVESC0CK1


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> YANLOVESC0CK1


if tony is able...he should have a look at the password i used :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> YANLOVESC0CK*8*


fixed....wtf am i supposed to do with 1?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> if tony is able...he should have a look at the password i used :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> fixed....wtf am i supposed to do with 1?


cant see the password for guests altho i do know where you live now 

once the payment arrives i can refund the delivery u tight cvnt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

did you pay on your card mate or by paypal!?

if it was by visa card we dont have this at mo and no payment was taken so can you redo on paypal ! sorry!

its costs a lot more for me to take by visa so i dont have that on the site right now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> did you pay on your card mate or by paypal!?
> 
> if it was by visa card we dont have this at mo and no payment was taken so can you redo on paypal ! sorry!
> 
> its costs a lot more for me to take by visa so i dont have that on the site right now!


i dont have paypal? motherfuker. PM is ur bank details and ill put cash straight into it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tight cnut.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> cant see the password for guests *altho i do know where you live now*
> 
> once the payment arrives i can refund the delivery u tight cvnt


its a jungle up here mate.....id give u 20 min before running back to ur u puppys back in london :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and im NOT tight.....ask Kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

You would need a c0ck the size of a Russian submarine for yan to feel tight...


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

just like throwing a sausage roll up Oxford Street !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> You would need a c0ck the size of a Russian submarine for yan to feel tight...


Where is this filth comming from ????????? Why russian ????

Im off to work slackers.. Ill be back at midnight to see what p1ss has been posted!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Where is this filth comming from ????????? Why russian ????
> 
> Im off to work slackers.. Ill be back at midnight to see what p1ss has been posted!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

all get very messy in here....like being tenth in line in a gangbang


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> all get very messy in here....like being tenth in line in a gangbang


but its not fair on the rest if i go first :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 94595


Saving this pic... Will come in handy later


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> but its not fair on the rest if i go first :lol:


OMG by far the funniest most readable journal ever... :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

WTF has happened in here!! Naughty step for the lot of you f*cked upped little ****wits!

How ye doing bro?? :lol: x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Saving this pic... Will come in handy later


lol why are u going to try and p1ss in your own face!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> OMG by far the funniest most readable journal ever... :thumb:


Glad u like it lover x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> WTF has happened in here!! Naughty step for the lot of you f*cked upped little ****wits!
> 
> How ye doing bro?? :lol: x


Lee!!!!! Where the fuk u been bro!!?? Don't u fukin leave me again!!  x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Glad u like it lover x


Lets celebrate your great thread by a BJ and a cup of tea at my place


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lee!!!!! Where the fuk u been bro!!?? Don't u fukin leave me again!!  x


You know I always come crawling back, doesn't matter how much ye beat me :rolleye: I've been busy with sh!tty work, college, fam etc bro, may as well be punching myself in the balls repeatedly I would still feel just as f*cked :lol: .

What's been cracking big boy? Where's the progress pics? x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Lets celebrate your great thread by a BJ and a cup of tea at my place


I like the way you think...and ye never know, I may like the way you suck too hunnybunny...get that address oot NOW!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You know I always come crawling back, doesn't matter how much ye beat me :rolleye: I've been busy with sh!tty work, college, fam etc bro, may as well be punching myself in the balls repeatedly I would still feel just as f*cked :lol: .
> 
> What's been cracking big boy? Where's the progress pics? x


Decided to do a PCT to recover my body and mind then do such a big blast that it will make ausbuilts blasts look like a TRT dose.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Decided to do a PCT to recover my body and mind then do such a big blast that it will make ausbuilts blasts look like a TRT dose.


How long u been on buddy?

....and make mine a coffee and im there


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You know I always come crawling back, doesn't matter how much ye beat me :rolleye: I've been busy with sh!tty work, college, fam etc bro, may as well be punching myself in the balls repeatedly I would still feel just as f*cked :lol: .
> 
> What's been cracking big boy? Where's the progress pics? x


Aye family first dude!

Iv only 3 weeks left so I'll hold off till I get then mucker! X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Wheres the training gone lol, funny journal though ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Wheres the training gone lol, funny journal though ;-D


Couple pages back mate lol, legs and deads tomoro! Finished last of Dbol today thank fuk as the pumps were killing me lol.


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

subbed, Tear it up dude!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Training... Who wants to hear about training lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh and im not actually starting the cycle until monday.
> 
> diet today- (first day of bulking so gonna be hard getting the grub in me thinks)
> 
> ...


might be low on fats possibly, or have you worked that all out? :thumbup1:

edit-- didnt see the 11pm meal!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> might be low on fats possibly, or have you worked that all out? :thumbup1:
> 
> edit-- didnt see the 11pm meal!


Damn dude where did u find that meal ? Iv not had that much protein shakes in a day for a while lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cam Coid said:


> subbed, Tear it up dude!


Thanks buddy, welcome in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Training... Who wants to hear about training lol


I know rite? ....get ur glutes oot


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Damn dude where did u find that meal ? Iv not had that much protein shakes in a day for a while lol.


Yeah i kind of read the first page, and quoted without realizing the millions of pages after it ha ha my bad man


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Yeah i kind of read the first page, and quoted without realizing the millions of pages after it ha ha my bad man


Lol appetite might gave gone up a touch since then


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So jan, overall this cycle worth it ? you happy with progress ? you going to cut next and get minted ?ken!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> So jan, overall this cycle worth it ? you happy with progress ? you going to cut next and get minted ?ken!


Very happy tbh gains have been way more than expected....I'll be cutting in 3weeks 

No cvnt in Dundee says minted unless there speaking about cash lol. Ken


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Wey!!!!!!! 100th page!!!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Think Ill pee up the wall to make my mark on the 100th page ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Think Ill pee up the wall to make my mark on the 100th page ;-D


There will be war !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

might aswell post todays food in here too lol

3 slice burgen with PB and a shake

1/2 roast chicken & 2 seaded rolls

1/2 roast chicken & 2 seaded rolls

6wheetabix and a shake

roast beef dinner

6-8 whole eggs

dont ask me cals or macros as i dont have a clue


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fukin phone!

anyway... i had planned on eating 1/2 roast chicken and a few seeded rolls for meals 3 & 4 but iv been mad at work so...

i had the whole roast chicken (large)

4 x slice of burgen with butter (yes butter jay  )

...and then the mrs came in with a giant bowl of home-made soup 

& had that too

washed down with a pint of milk.

scary thing is i dont feel that full....finished Dbol on friday and i think i knocks my appetite to fuk as i cant eat on it

ps- this is my work kitchen so dont blame me for the mankyness :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

keep eating Jan.... shovel it in

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> 1sitting


I hope thats not fcking butter I can see?????


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> might aswell post todays food in here too lol
> 
> 3 slice burgen with PB and a shake
> 
> ...


F*ck me, 6 weetabix...that is hardcore! Roast beef dinner....slightly jealous about that you jammy git!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> keep eating Jan.... shovel it in
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I hope thats not fcking butter I can see?????


theres nowt left to shovel in lol....and yes it is butter  sorry dude u still cutting lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> F*ck me, 6 weetabix...that is hardcore! Roast beef dinner....slightly jealous about that you jammy git!


did u miss my feast? lol. 6 wheetabix is all i can fit in a bowl lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> theres nowt left to shovel in lol....and yes it is butter  sorry dude u still cutting lol


No mate starting my bulk now... I havent sorted my diet out completely yet.. But it will be a clean bulk..

Start using flora


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> No mate starting my bulk now... I havent sorted my diet out completely yet.. But it will be a clean bulk..
> 
> Start using flora


who the fuk is that in ur avi !! :drool:

its 'i cant believe its not butter' 'Light'


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah Jan.... start using flora.. Butter aint good for ya, we dont want you keeling over. x :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

That is a member off this forum....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> That is a member off this forum....


ahh...ill head into the adult lounge lol

and i take my drool back lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Yumm


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's keeks u div!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't wait o see you try and diet on deep fried pizza fat boy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What's keeks?

Tony that's a good wholesome meal rite there (except the river if gravy  )


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's keeks?
> 
> Tony that's a good wholesome meal rite there (except the river if gravy  )


Keeks - jays avi


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Woooshhhh.......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Keeks - jays avi


Ahhhh....calm down Kay u know iv only got eyes for u


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ahhhh....calm down Kay u know iv only got eyes for u


Ah no.. Keeks looks amazing... Drooling too lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> Yumm


gravy tut tut tut :laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> What's keeks?
> 
> Tony that's a good wholesome meal rite there (except the river if gravy  )


aye a good roast dinner is just meat veg and pots..apart from the yorkshire puds...and the fact the you probably deep fried you roasties you scottish heathen!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> aye a good roast dinner is just meat veg and pots..apart from the yorkshire puds...and the fact the you probably deep fried you roasties you scottish heathen!


Thems aunty Bessie's oven bake rosters!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Jank, are you sat at the brecky table eating crumpets drenched in clover butter :laugh:

Im only jealous mate lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i just realised mate you can pay money into any account doesnt have to be at the same branch as the account is!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Thems aunty Bessie's oven bake rosters!


there the mrs home made roasters in the oven with some oil



Jay.32 said:


> Morning Jank, are you sat at the brecky table eating crumpets drenched in clover butter :laugh:
> 
> Im only jealous mate lol


just had a protein shake and 2 of the 4 reese's nutrageous bars PMSL im enjoting these last couple weeks of bulk a little too much (its all gone pete tong) 



tonyc74 said:


> i just realised mate you can pay money into any account doesnt have to be at the same branch as the account is!?


yes i got told this last night haha, id make a great accountant eh?....ill get the mrs to go down today x


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ill get in post tomorrow mate so you have for the weekend 

off to gym later then an all you can eat session !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ill get in post tomorrow mate so you have for the weekend
> 
> off to gym later then an all you can eat session !


nice...chinnese buffet?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RITE LADS....im at a loss. im in 2 minds about what to do next....i could go on the original plan and cut with the 1rip/extra test OR i can just keep going as i am....bump the test upto 1g a week and throw some tren in.....clean up my diet and throw in heaps of cardio but with still highish cals. OPINIONS


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd go for first option... You are asking for a hard life with the 2nd lol but really.. I know nothing and am shutting up lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> RITE LADS....im at a loss. im in 2 minds about what to do next....i could go on the original plan and cut with the 1rip/extra test OR i can just keep going as i am....bump the test upto 1g a week and throw some tren in.....clean up my diet and throw in heaps of cardio but with still highish cals. OPINIONS


option 2 loads of carbs around workouts non training days just 2 carb meals a day will gain loads of muscle and loose fat

my all you can eat session are usually randoms, cereal, bagels maltloaf wedges wraps etc maybe 100 cals in one session only post work out though!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd go for first option... *You are asking for a hard life with the 2nd* lol but really.. I know nothing and am shutting up lol


what do ya mean mate? id still be hitting cardio (even harder) with the first option and its still 1g of gear a week (test/tren/mast)

....be honest u just want to see me with abs eh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what do ya mean mate? id still be hitting cardio (even harder) with the first option and its still 1g of gear a week (test/tren/mast)
> 
> ....be honest u just want to see me with abs eh


Oh ok lol

Um maybe ha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> option 2 loads of carbs around workouts non training days just 2 carb meals a day will gain loads of muscle and loose fat
> 
> my all you can eat session are usually randoms, cereal, bagels maltloaf wedges wraps etc maybe 100 cals in one session only post work out though!


id still have carbs while cutting but around my workouts....but cals will be like 2500first 4 weeks...then 2000 the next 4.....then 1500 the rest

- - - Updated - - -



Kaywoodham said:


> Oh ok lol
> 
> Um maybe ha


as lewis would say "whooooshhhh"


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Go for a winter bulk mate.... then start cutting in march!!! ready for the summer :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> what do ya mean mate? id still be hitting cardio (even harder) with the first option and its still 1g of gear a week (test/tren/mast)
> 
> ....be honest u just want to see me with abs eh


i think you are mixing flabs with abs!

no need for 1500 cals mate i would think 2000 would be enough for your goals!?

anyway i think 2nd option for muscle gain always go for muscle gain mate even on a diet im always shocked how small i look when a stone or two drops off!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> what do ya mean mate? id still be hitting cardio (even harder) with the first option and its still 1g of gear a week (test/tren/mast)
> 
> ....be honest u just want to see me with abs eh


i think you are mixing flabs with abs!

no need for 1500 cals mate i would think 2000 would be enough for your goals!?

anyway i think 2nd option for muscle gain always go for muscle gain mate even on a diet im always shocked how small i look when a stone or two drops off!

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> what do ya mean mate? id still be hitting cardio (even harder) with the first option and its still 1g of gear a week (test/tren/mast)
> 
> ....be honest u just want to see me with abs eh


i think you are mixing flabs with abs!

no need for 1500 cals mate i would think 2000 would be enough for your goals!?

anyway i think 2nd option for muscle gain always go for muscle gain mate even on a diet im always shocked how small i look when a stone or two drops off!

- - - Updated - - -

wtf!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

christ tony i thought i was a computer spaz


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

OK iv decided im gonna stick with the plan & cut 

just ordered my gear 

3x prochem 1rip

2x prochem TriTest 400

2 x t3 30x25mcg

100x DNP


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate dont carry on.. give your body a little break.. I know it can be addictive (the gains) and want more and more but I reckon your body will thank you for the little break.. ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate dont carry on.. give your body a little break.. I know it can be addictive (the gains) and want more and more but I reckon your body will thank you for the little break.. ?


it'll be fine buddy lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> OK iv decided im gonna stick with the plan & cut
> 
> just ordered my gear
> 
> ...


filthy junky!

go easy on the dnp light cardio only b3llend!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> OK iv decided im gonna stick with the plan & cut
> 
> just ordered my gear
> 
> ...


PFFFT pu55y amount of gear!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> PFFFT pu55y amount of gear!


No bad 12 week cycle there x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> filthy junky!
> 
> go easy on the dnp light cardio only b3llend!


Lol heavy cardio and heaps of gear might work well too haha


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

From a few things I have read best to stick to light short burst of cardio don't want you during on us do we!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> From a few things I have read best to stick to light short burst of cardio don't want you during on us do we!


I take it u mean on the DNP don't do heavy cardio? Aye your prob rite mate lol I'm way to buy a bicycle so atleast I'm out in the elements to cool me down x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> OK iv decided im gonna stick with the plan & cut
> 
> just ordered my gear
> 
> ...


Gave me a hardon reading that


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Gave me a hardon reading that


One thing I'm thinking tho is I don't want to overpower the tren/mast with too much test SO will prob be 600mg test 200mg tren 200mg mast and keep the rest of the T400 as a backup lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> One thing I'm thinking tho is I don't want to overpower the tren/mast with too much test SO will prob be 600mg test 200mg tren 200mg mast and keep the rest of the T400 as a backup lol


Sounds good i would cruise on the rest of the T400 at 200mg EW afterwords then jump on another blast


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiiiiiiiiii xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii xxxx


Hiiiiii! xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest and biceps-

Flat bb press-

Bar x 20ish (warmup)

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

110kg x 8

100kg x failure

Incline db flys-

25kg (each hand) x 8

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

25kg x failure

Dips-

Bw x 20

Bw x 14

Bw x 12

Super set with

Hammer bar curls-

4sets 45kg x 10-15 reps

1set 35kg x failure

Done....fuked


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

evening lifters.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning jabronies


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Second last jab done, left quad for a first and was prob the easiest least pain jab so far... been 13weeks on now.

New gear arrived today  .....missed it lol so I'll stop by the post office tomoro for it...LETS GET SKINNY!!! X


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Second last jab done, left quad for a first and was prob the easiest least pain jab so far... been 13weeks on now.
> 
> New gear arrived today  .....missed it lol so I'll stop by the post office tomoro for it...LETS GET SKINNY!!! X


Damn u I am already thinking about jumping back on!

Already I have a belly and bacne is worse than being on !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Damn u I am already thinking about jumping back on!
> 
> Already I have a belly and bacne is worse than being on !


Haha get back on ya cvnt...and make it a goody.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

If I was I would use 1000mg test 350mg tren and dbol that would work 

I hate you....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> If I was I would use 1000mg test 350mg tren and dbol that would work
> 
> I hate you....


Instead I'm stuck with 200mg tren 200mg mast & 600mg test


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pip


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

whats pip mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pip


It's a massive dose of dundonian gayness


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

told you about the one rip !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lewis- post injection pain

Ten bob Tony- it wasn't 1 rip it was 2.5ml of testE300 (750mg)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning buddy,all going well i see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,all going well i see


morning mucker, yep im a fatter stronger cvnt now and its almost time to shed this watery shell and see whats left


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Some goodies that arrived yesterday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> told you about the one rip !


Alot of people suffer pip with one rip... Ive used it regular and never suffered

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> Some goodies that arrived yesterday


that is just porn :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> *Alot of people suffer pip with one rip*... Ive used it regular and never suffered
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> that is just porn :tongue:


yeh iv heard this too mate thats why i opened my quad....so left quad/right quad & right glute. i cant do left glute myself without stirring the cvnt badly lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

QUESTION- can i draw 1ml T400 & 1ml OneRip into the same syringe?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I used my quads for tt400 and my delts for onerip. I used a slin pin for the onerip, much easier mate, didnt even feel it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I used my quads for tt400 and my delts for onerip. I used a slin pin for the onerip, much easier mate, didnt even feel it


slin pin!? what length did u get mate ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Get those greens in ya,you boys these days are just a bunch of slack jawed *******.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Get those greens in ya,you boys these days are just a bunch of slack jawed *******.... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: i sometimes use green in glute...not tried them in quads yet. can just see u doing calf invections with 1"1/2 greens lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive never jabbed my glutes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive never jabbed my glutes


they too precious babe ? x lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> they too precious babe ? x lol


You know it!!! lol its a peach


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lewis- post injection pain
> 
> Ten bob Tony- it wasn't 1 rip it was 2.5ml of testE300 (750mg)


******


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to screw them into forearms too,blunter the better grrrr


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I like to screw them into forearms too,blunter the better grrrr


Lol be aswell just slicing a wound and pouring it in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ******


Shut it natty scum


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shut it natty scum


where are you fat b0ll0cks?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, its gone quiet in yer...

I think someone has fallen off the wagon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> where are you fat b0ll0cks?


still here dude....heads up my erse atm tho tbh too busy with everything, fukin christmas lol. will try pull my finger out 

still training hard & eating well...been taking a meal out threw the dayto taper onto this cut ill be starting on the 8th oct.

so for the past week iv been having

7.30am - 2x CNP flapjacks

9.30am - 7whole eggs scrambled & 4 slice of burgen

1.30pm - 6wheetabix with 90g whey shake over them (or a whole chicken)

4.00pm - 2tins tuna 150g pasta

7.00pm - chicken or steak (lots of it)

scoop of whey and PB before kip

strength is still up there and weighing in at 107kg last i checked.

chest n tri's tonight....will update workout. x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would get rid of the weetabix if your cutting mate... they are GI carbs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I would get rid of the weetabix if your cutting mate... they are GI carbs


im not cutting yet mate....toull see the difference when i am lol 

fyi every carb is a GI carb :smartass:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> im not cutting yet mate....toull see the difference when i am lol
> 
> fyi every carb is a GI carb :smartass:


Sorry mate, I meant HIGH GI carbs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What are the CNP flapjacks like mate? any good?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hmmm like bricks TBH

their protein source is from whale bone rather than a quality source like whey.

good for a stop gap snack but not full time place in a diet


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmm like bricks TBH
> 
> *their protein source is from whale bone rather than a quality source like whey.*
> 
> good for a stop gap snack but not full time place in a diet


Learn something new every day... nice 1 IB


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What are the CNP flapjacks like mate? any good?





Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmm like bricks TBH
> 
> their protein source is from whale bone rather than a quality source like whey.
> 
> good for a stop gap snack but not full time place in a diet





Jay.32 said:


> Learn something new every day... nice 1 IB


mmmmm whale bone..... any1 who iv gave 1 too hates them :lol: im easy pleased i suppose.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love em mate...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I would eat an actual whales bone® right now, this DNP and low carb diet is making me want carbs pretty bad! Im only on day 3!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I would eat an actual whales bone® right now, this DNP and low carb diet is making me want carbs pretty bad! Im only on day 3!!


hows it treatin ya mate?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> mmmmm whale bone..... any1 who iv gave 1 too hates them :lol: im easy pleased i suppose.


it says whey from milk on the ingredients altho it does say gelatine so this is probably the bone element - I dont think its all whale bone!

- - - Updated - - -



onthebuild said:


> I would eat an actual whales bone® right now, this DNP and low carb diet is making me want carbs pretty bad! Im only on day 3!!


i didnt think you had to stop eating carbs with dnp?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I would eat an actual whales bone® right now, this DNP and low carb diet is making me want carbs pretty bad! Im only on day 3!!


i didnt think you had to stop eating carbs with dnp?

- - - Updated - - -



onthebuild said:


> I would eat an actual whales bone® right now, this DNP and low carb diet is making me want carbs pretty bad! Im only on day 3!!


i didnt think you had to stop eating carbs with dnp?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

did u think alot about carbs and dnp?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> did u think alot about carbs and dnp?


 upgraded the broadband to infinity and its sh1t i hit the button 3 times...roid rage..without the roids lol!

hows cycle going?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it treatin ya mate?


Not too bad so far, its only day 3 as I said. Started a new journo if your interested: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195826-onthebuilds-ontherecomp.html

Mainly feeling very weak is the downside. But that could be from the low carbs.



tonyc74 said:


> i didnt think you had to stop eating carbs with dnp?


You dont mate, but from what ive researched, the sides (particularly feeling hot all the time) are greatly reduced the less carbs you eat. So im trying to keep them low to avoid feeling red hot.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> upgraded the broadband to infinity and its sh1t i hit the button 3 times...roid rage..without the roids lol!
> 
> *hows cycle going*?


last jab tonight mate, went well, will be end result pics next week! along with measurements etc. ill also try some PBs and see how far iv come strength wise


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

We getting any pics big boy?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> last jab tonight mate, went alright


i dont care if it went alright lol!

then u cruising or pct!?

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> last jab tonight mate, went alright


i dont care if it went alright lol!

then u cruising or pct!?

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> last jab tonight mate, went alright


i dont care if it went alright lol!

then u cruising or pct!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

re-read it ya cvnt :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> i dont care if it went alright lol!
> 
> then u cruising or pct!?
> 
> ...


Holy sh!t ten bob you really are a computer mong!

I can just imagine you bashing fvck out of the keyboard and shouting 'FVCKIN GO, FVCKIN GO YA CVNT, FUR FVCK SALE GOOOOOO,!"

:lol:

- - - Updated - - -

Right JVD when's the tren starting? Next week


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Holy sh!t ten bob you really are a computer mong!
> 
> I can just imagine you bashing fvck out of the keyboard and shouting 'FVCKIN GO, FVCKIN GO YA CVNT, FUR FVCK SALE GOOOOOO,!"
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO

- - - Updated - - -

and thank me later 'ten bob' for ur new nickname


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and thank me later 'ten bob' for ur new nickname


lol lol i dont know what is going on with this sh1t!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

if you are coming off i would wait a while before going back on or if you want to go back on soon just cruise


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Way too much serious talk going on in here. How r u yan ma wee darlin'? Xxxxx


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

jan mate, actually missed reading ur spouting sh1te  where you been budd ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

CHEST

Flat bb press-

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

130kg x 2

100kg x 10

100kg x failure

Incline db flys-

25kg (each hand) x 8

27.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 4

22.5kg x failure

Dips-

4sets BW x failure

Done. Was getting comments on my hairy belly from my mates tonight PMSL I'm usually bauld but this sh!ts turning me into wolverine!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Way too much serious talk going on in here. How r u yan ma wee darlin'? Xxxxx


Alritey ma number1 sausage pocket! I'm pretty fukin good ATM just too busy these days, you'll be the same with chrimbo no doubt x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> jan mate, actually missed reading ur spouting sh1te  where you been budd ?


Still been at it mate....no breakdowns like yourself as yet   any fresh vaj updates?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> if you are coming off i would wait a while before going back on or if you want to go back on soon just cruise


Last jab tomoro and 1rip/t400 cut will start on the 8th oct! For 10-12weeks then I'll cruise over Christmas for a month maybe


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

u calling them breakdowns.. fhk me, it dosent look that bad does it.. lol! i couldnt imagine me on Test. fhuk!

And nah, out sat though so you never know.. ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> u calling them breakdowns.. fhk me, it dosent look that bad does it.. lol! i couldnt imagine me on Test. fhuk!
> 
> And nah, *out sat though so you never know*.. ?


mind the pics this time! vu is it?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Last jab tomoro and 1rip/t400 cut will start on the 8th oct! For 10-12weeks then I'll cruise over Christmas for a month maybe


keep training the same on the cut that way you know you are maintaining the weights and not loosing muscle and dont drop the reps either ******


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> keep training the same on the cut that way you know you are maintaining the weights and not loosing muscle and dont drop the reps either ******


yep things will be kept the same, altho im looking forward to being able to do a sh!t load of pullups. x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Alritey ma number1 sausage pocket! I'm pretty fukin good ATM just too busy these days, you'll be the same with chrimbo no doubt x


November will be the busy one for me with the rugby coming, bring it oonnnnnn!x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> mind the pics this time! vu is it?


Nah! perth road / west port area


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yep things will be kept the same, altho im looking forward to being able to do a sh!t load of pullups. x


Fvck pullups. Disgusting things.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck pullups. Disgusting things.


I hope by the time I'm at abs I'll be able to do them weighted


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I hope by the time I'm at abs I'll be able to do them weighted


They are a real test of strength against your own bodyweight, still struggling to push out 4 sets of 8 of normal pull ups let alone weighted!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> They are a real test of strength against your own bodyweight, still struggling to push out 4 sets of 8 of normal pull ups let alone weighted!


I know mate, dips I find easy as fuk just now...pullups (widegrip) are in a different league lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate joined puregym... went in today when at work for a look around, holy fhk its huge! loads of staff milling about... kinda has that london gym feel.. the massive ones down there! 9.99 a month no contract


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lxm said:


> mate joined puregym... went in today when at work for a look around, holy fhk its huge! loads of staff milling about... kinda has that london gym feel.. the massive ones down there! 9.99 a month no contract


thats cheep as fck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate joined puregym... went in today when at work for a look around, holy fhk its huge! loads of staff milling about... kinda has that london gym feel.. the massive ones down there! 9.99 a month no contract


im gonna sign up today too mate, kinda equipment they got?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna sign up today too mate, kinda equipment they got?


The standard stuff. Bondage in the basement too. :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nursing a stinking hangover today folks....got in at 3.30 blootered and up at 6.00 for work, its not nice


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nursing a stinking hangover today folks....got in at 3.30 blootered and up at 6.00 for work, its not nice


Fvcking part timer! I was up at 10am... ohh wait..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcking part timer! I was up at 10am... ohh wait..


get tae fuk


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> nursing a stinking hangover today folks....got in at 3.30 blootered and up at 6.00 for work, its not nice


u filthy b4stard!

on the buckfast !?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> u filthy b4stard!
> 
> on the buckfast !?


LOL!

yan..... Dumbells only go up to 36kg... but they have heaps of everything... 20 treadmills, loads of bikes, loads of resistance machines ive never seen before.... a couple of power racks, loads of benches, like 4-6 of them... Dont wanna say any more incase im wrng... the 9.99 ended yesterday at 2pm.. its 17.99 now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> u filthy b4stard!
> 
> on the buckfast !?


na thats a glesgae thing ya foreign cvnt x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> LOL!
> 
> yan..... Dumbells only go up to 36kg... but they have heaps of everything... 20 treadmills, loads of bikes, loads of resistance machines ive never seen before.... a couple of power racks, loads of benches, like 4-6 of them... Dont wanna say any more incase im wrng... the 9.99 ended yesterday at 2pm.. its 17.99 now!


ill have a gander,whens it open?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

think its open now.. 24 hrs suits me with work... ill go in when no other fhker is about aka 6am and 11pm.. :whistling:

pm inbound btw... cant be fhked posting it ina thread.... its just a few thoughts.. dont be scared!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

you guys don't know how lucky you are with 24hr gyms.....here, it's a f*ckin miracle if a spanish gym opens before 9.30, lazy ****ers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> think its open now.. 24 hrs suits me with work... ill go in when no other fhker is about aka 6am and 11pm.. :whistling:
> 
> pm inbound btw... cant be fhked posting it ina thread.... its just a few thoughts.. dont be scared!


sorry dude never read this befor i replied lol.

and dont roll ur fukin eyes at me!...i though it wasnt open until end october lol

- - - Updated - - -



irishdude said:


> you guys don't know how lucky you are with 24hr gyms.....here, it's a f*ckin miracle if a spanish gym opens before 9.30, lazy ****ers


they are lazy fukers eh... lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

irishdude said:


> you guys don't know how lucky you are with 24hr gyms.....here, it's a f*ckin miracle if a spanish gym opens before 9.30, lazy ****ers


Ohh feel sorry for me, I live in spain where its nice and hot and the women all have cracking ****s and tans...

Dont feel sorry for you in the slightest mate pmsl!!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Ohh feel sorry for me, I live in spain where its nice and hot and the women all have cracking ****s and tans...
> 
> Dont feel sorry for you in the slightest mate pmsl!!!


lol....you don't know the half of it mate....nice beaches (some nudie :lol: ), a 6 month summer, good food.....it's tough but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

irishdude said:


> lol....you don't know the half of it mate....nice beaches (some nudie :lol: ), a 6 month summer, good food.....it's tough but someone's gotta do it!


I would say im NOT jealous... but that would be a lie.

Fvcking cold polluted beaches (thank god they ARENT nudie judging by the fat lasses parading round them), a 6 DAY summer, crap, fattening food... yeah england doesnt really compete does it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

get to dundee mate.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I would say im NOT jealous... but that would be a lie.
> 
> Fvcking cold polluted beaches (thank god they ARENT nudie judging by the fat lasses parading round them), a 6 DAY summer, crap, fattening food... yeah england doesnt really compete does it?


And ireland isn't much better mate, why do you think i left?!?!

Our summer is coming to an end mate, will get the odd day here and there to get down the beach but the heat isn't the same. We actually have a hurricane warning here this weekend! WTF is that all about!?!?!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I would say im NOT jealous... but that would be a lie.
> 
> Fvcking cold polluted beaches (thank god they ARENT nudie judging by the fat lasses parading round them), a 6 DAY summer, crap, fattening food... yeah *england doesnt really compete does it*?


NOPE.....scotland does tho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

A fetish of Yan's.... one of many.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah Scotland?! The last time I was up there the snow came up to my fvcking thighs!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Lat pulldowns-

8x 66kg

8x73kg

8x 76kg

6x79kg

4x82kg

Hammer grip pullups-

5sets x failure (5-8reps)

V bar cable rows-

Stack x 7

Stack x 6

Stack x 6

Stack x 5

Stack x 3 + few partials

Low energy as I'm still battling this hangover


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just dine last jab and thought I'd do glute as iv not in ages....couldn't get round to see what I was doing and kept getting cramp up my rips whenever I tried lol. So just stuck it in and tried to push the plunger slowly!....felt like I was stirring it Sumin awful so just pushed it in an pulled it out, nice treacle of blood...done.

Gonna be a BAD PIP


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

couldn't your boyfriend have helped you do it? :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just dine last jab and thought I'd do glute as iv not in ages....couldn't get round to see what I was doing and kept getting cramp up my rips whenever I tried lol. So just stuck it in and tried to push the plunger slowly!....felt like I was stirring it Sumin awful so just pushed it in an pulled it out, nice treacle of blood...done.
> 
> Gonna be a BAD PIP


 Not good mate, subbed just found yours


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just dine last jab and thought I'd do glute as iv not in ages....couldn't get round to see what I was doing and kept getting cramp up my rips whenever I tried lol. So just stuck it in and tried to push the plunger slowly!....felt like I was stirring it Sumin awful so just pushed it in an pulled it out, nice treacle of blood...done.
> 
> Gonna be a BAD PIP


ha ha happy jabbing!

use right hand and do right glute in a full length mirror its not too bad


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha happy jabbing!
> 
> use right hand and do right glute in a full length mirror its not too bad


x2, full length mirror is a piece of pish when you get used to the fact that right = left and left = right haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I was using a full length mirror and right hand! It was WAY easier when I had just started and was able to twist slightly lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Not good mate, subbed just found yours


Welcome in buddy!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Alreeetttt


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

hes busy nursing sore butt cheeks...just like every weekend lol !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> hes busy nursing sore butt cheeks...just like every weekend lol !


Give him it good did u 

I got lucky last night... About Flipping time haaaa


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Give him it good did u
> 
> I got lucky last night... About Flipping time haaaa


yup sideways 

you managed to get someone drunk enough


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Just popped in for a catch up read.

Nice training going on in here, keep up the good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

iv bee secretly popping in the last few weeks and must say great work mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheers lads!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Give him it good did u
> 
> I got lucky last night... About Flipping time haaaa


Was his nob bigger than mine? Lol. Let's hear it then wifey....don't hold back on the details


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Was his nob bigger than mine? Lol. Let's hear it then wifey....don't hold back on the details *and pictures *


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ I surely didn't forget to ask for pics??!! WTF is wrong with me tonight?

I'm just diving into my 'stash' so get ur late night hats on and get the banter rolling


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

im going to the gym in a bit. This thread better have been moved to the adult lounge by the time im back


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a relaxed front pic I took today as I was giving myself the boak at how watery I look ATM lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's a relaxed front pic I took today as I was giving myself the boak at how watery I look ATM lol


I'd tap that!

Traps and Bi's are looking good mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I'd tap that!
> 
> Traps and Bi's are looking good mate.


WTF u doing in the gym at that time on a sat night! Lol. What's the opening times?...got any pics o ur burd? X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> WTF u doing in the gym at that time on a sat night! Lol. What's the opening times?...got any pics o ur burd? X


24 hours mate, im at pure gym.

Yeah loadsa pics, wanna see some?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhh, one opened up here last week. Yes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fit eh?

Gets wetter than a spastics chin too.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk knows....canna see it till I'm on my comp LOL.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk knows....canna see it till I'm on my comp LOL.


You wont be disappointed mate. Just had her feathers ruffled when i took that pic.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kinda bird u got?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

She's not bad tbh, got a bit of a beak on her but apart from that its all good.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't pass on details sorry but I was pleasantly surprised 

And no tony u cheeky bugger no alcohol involved!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

pics in journal mushroom nob!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> *I can't pass on details sorry* but I was pleasantly surprised
> 
> And no tony u cheeky bugger no alcohol involved!


u remember its me ur talking too rite? GET ME TOLD!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no feeling well. heads killing is and im all bunged up!...chest/tris/shoulders tonight, gotta feeling i wont be breaking any records lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> no feeling well. heads killing is and im all bunged up!...chest/tris/shoulders tonight, gotta feeling i wont be breaking any records lol


aw ****e man, down with flu eh? Man, why not give it a day's rest....not one to miss a session either but training while sick is not a good idea.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> aw ****e man, down with flu eh? Man, why not give it a day's rest....not one to miss a session either but training while sick is not a good idea.


tbh iv had to many days off LOL, ill just make it a short heavy one and get my erse home for a ham shank. also gotta give cardio a blast as it'll be done twice a day from next week :no:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh iv had to many days off LOL, ill just make it a short heavy one and get my erse home for a ham shank. also gotta give cardio a blast as it'll be done twice a day from next week :no:


well take it easy matey. And nothing wrong with a bit of cardio....just hop up on one of the treadmills in the middle of the cardio bunnies and watch them mumble - you can see the lips moving but the ****s say nothing:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> well take it easy matey. And nothing wrong with a bit of cardio....just hop up on one of the treadmills in the middle of the cardio bunnies and watch them mumble - you can see the lips moving but the ****s say nothing:lol:


llf theres no 'cardio bunnies' in my gym mate....stealing my old mans bike and gonna hit the roads for an hour AM and do 30min-1hr on the cross trainer iv got in the house


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chest/delts/tri's

Incline DB flys-

25kg (each hand) x 10

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

20kg x failure

Iso press (dropset)

135kg x 9 + 3partials

105kg x 7 + 5

75kg x 7 + 5

45kg x 8 + 5

10sec rest

45kg x failure

Dips

Bw x failure

Bw x failure

Bw x failure

Db side laterals

20kg (each hand) x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 8 + few partials

Face pulls - (unsupported standing)

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x failure

Tricep pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 15

Stack x 12

Stack x failure

Tricep rope pushdowns-

3/4 stack x 15

Then a monster drop set from

3/4 stack to very light

All to failure

Fuked.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Chest/delts/tri's
> 
> Incline DB flys-
> 
> ...


Get some skull krushers in there !

Hown man flu? U sure it's not aids?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not affected my appetite anyway...just ate 12 mini fillets from kfc


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's not affected my appetite anyway...just ate 12 mini fillets from kfc


Jealous!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's not affected my appetite anyway...just ate 12 mini fillets from kfc


U cnut, I walk in here on my 37g of carbs today and see this sh1t!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U cnut, I walk in here on my 37g of carbs today and see this sh1t!!!


LOL you cutting the chub mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuked this morning :crying:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuked this morning :crying:


me too just did fasted leg workout now 6 hour round trip to wales !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Jank... not feeling good today are you fella?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

12 mini fillets? why not get 6 normal fillets? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Jank... not feeling good today are you fella?


na dude im actually not well at all lol, battling threw it though...usually dont bother about the cold/sore head/sore throat etc but this 1 has gave me a good kick in the teeth :lol: had about 3hrs sleep last night & NOTHING disturbs my sleep usually!

anyway bought a heap of meds this morning (including some DNP  ) so we'll get there!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 12 mini fillets? why not get 6 normal fillets? :whistling:


it was a new thing on the menu, 'the ultimate dipping box' or sumin...meal for 4. 12x mini fillets 6x dips 4x chips. bought it to share with the mrs but she wasnt well so had it to myself (never ate the chips cos they were cold by the time i finished the chicken)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking lardo :lol:

I'm not jealous in the slightest :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL you cutting the chub mate?


yes mate, 4 weeks now 11lbs down. struggling a bit now though lol but in it for the long haul


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yes mate, 4 weeks now 11lbs down. struggling a bit now though lol but in it for the long haul


well done son, any1 behind the scenes telling ya what to do?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> well done son, any1 behind the scenes telling ya what to do?


LOL no, haha.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Not a good days eating at all 

Only managing 3 meals-

10am- 2 huge cheeseburgers lol

2.30pm- 2tins tuna with pasta.

6pm- whole roast chicken with 4 seeded rolls.

Might squeeze Sumin else in later...doubt it tho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Not a good days eating at all
> 
> Only managing 3 meals-
> 
> ...


lol, might squeeze summit later.

animal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

That's a kids menu mate x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you get a look at pure gym ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Na not had a chance mate, u enjoying it?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Not been yet

still a month at other place so making use since they got pool etc.

had half a pack of day nurse today ( in about 6 hour period) had a wee cold comming on... ended up buzzing like ****.. (would be the 60mg pseudo ephidrine per dosage) so feeling all warm, fuzzy and empathetic atm... stim sensitive.. :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Might get myself some of that....anything for a buzz


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

work alright mate ? ive been off for 4 days.. bored as fhk... just got back on the bandwagon today.... This will be the month with the best results so far.. hopefuly! cant wait to get right down then start building up.. ive been ****ing about for 4-6 weeks now not moving on! think i just need to stick to the diet and macros, the cardio and the lifting.. duuhhhh!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> work alright mate ? ive been off for 4 days.. bored as fhk... just got back on the bandwagon today.... This will be the month with the best results so far.. hopefuly! cant wait to get right down then start building up.. ive been ****ing about for 4-6 weeks now not moving on! think i just need to stick to the diet and macros, the cardio and the lifting.. duuhhhh!


Just the usuall sh!te mate lol, off in a week n half so gonna get some extreme cardio in and force my body into running mode. Won't take long to get back into it with my athletic past 

Ya just need to stick with the plan buddy and you'll be progress much quicker


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> it was a new thing on the menu, 'the ultimate dipping box' or sumin...meal for 4. 12x mini fillets 6x dips 4x chips. bought it to share with the mrs but she wasnt well so had it to myself (never ate the chips cos they were cold by the time i finished the chicken)


I had this yesterday I couldn't fvckin move after eating it, I did eat all the chips too though

The spicy mayo dip is the bollox


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL spicy Mayo was amazing.! Looks like curry sauce.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL spicy Mayo was amazing.! Looks like curry sauce.


Are you munching again!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Are you munching again!!!!!! :lol:


probably lol. tbf iv only 5 days left until starvation


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

make the most of eating then lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> make the most of eating then lol


i intend too :lol: the sh!t thing is iv got a night out on saturday and the hangover kills my appetite....meaning it's come back with a vengance on the monday  might not drink....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah like thats gonna happen! A scottish lad and alcohol... your gonna be hungover to fvck.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i know mate....out with the mrs tho so will be on best behaviour


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i know mate....out with the mrs tho so will be on best behaviour


Ahh right. well you'll have no idea what your drinking then, you wont be able to see it from under the thumb :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh right. well you'll have no idea what your drinking then, you wont be able to see it from under the thumb :lol:


she should be more concerned about where my thumb will be


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA this just brightened up my day


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dirty fhker as per usual!

Yan mate im still to see you around toon. if I do ill intro.... (akward? ) Im always looking out for that tash of urs. h34r:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Got to love the filth


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA this just brightened up my day


im happy ur happy

- - - Updated - - -



lxm said:


> dirty fhker as per usual!
> 
> Yan mate im still to see you around toon. if I do ill intro.... (akward? ) Im always looking out for that tash of urs. h34r:


no tash now buddy, deffo intro....id be dissapointed if ya didnt! altho im never in the town lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

If I can find my tape measure I'll be doing my final measurements/pics tonight. I'm also considering closing this journal and starting a new 1 for my cut....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its been a long ****ing haul, alot of boaby talk and one excited girl...

New journal sounds good mate for the cut! cant wait to see you on clean cutting foods.. :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Its been a long ****ing haul, alot of boaby talk and one excited girl...
> 
> New journal sounds good mate for the cut! *cant wait to see you on clean cutting foods.*. :laugh:


That's a bit harsh mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Back-

Straight arm lateral push downs-

3sets of 10

Bent over rows-

3sets of 10

Later pulldowns-

3sets of 10

Low pulley V rows-

2sets of 10

Dropset-

Stack x failure (8-11ish)

3/4 stack x failure

1/2stack x failure

1/4 stack x failure

Good sesh there + a few ego pumping comments to top it off. Home to a chinese stirfry and a cheesecake.... Fuk yas all  x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Well....got 85 DNP sitting, let's get skinny!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Well....got 85 DNP sitting, let's get skinny!!!


if you start a new journo, put the link up here mate.

Also you know theres only one final measurement we care about

- - - Updated - - -



JANIKvonD said:


> Well....got 85 DNP sitting, let's get skinny!!!


if you start a new journo, put the link up here mate.

Also you know theres only one final measurement we care about


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dont go too harsh o calorie drop mate you dont want strength to drop

just maybe drop some carbs and get some cardio in even if its only 20 mins


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> if you start a new journo, put the link up here mate.
> 
> .
> 
> Also you know theres only one final measurement we care about


cock size ? (Yan if its over 4.5" ur ok buddy...making ya feel better x)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> cock size ? (Yan if its over 4.5" ur ok buddy...making ya feel better x)


you know it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> dont go too harsh o calorie drop mate you dont want strength to drop
> 
> just maybe drop some carbs and get some cardio in even if its only 20 mins


I'll be going extreme fat loss mode. 

What u boys opinion of 2ml t400 ew & 1ml 1rip eod? Too much too soon?

Cals will be 2500-3000 mark-

M1- 4whole eggs scrambled. 2 slice burgen. 30g whey. Banana.

M2- 60g whey handful mixed nuts.

M3- 200g chicken 75g brown rice

M4- 60g whey handful mixed nuts

M5- (PWO) 90g whey dextrose glutamine.

M6- 200g chicken 50g brown rice

M7- 60g whey handful mixed nuts

(thats what diet will prob look like)

Training will be the same. Cardio 1hr am & 30min pm...weekend off.

T3 2days on/off at 100mcg taken first thing am. DNP 400mg ed taken before bed.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

He will probably use a cocktail stick as a bench mark for the photo!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks good to me mate I would be tempted on non work out days to replace the first meal for just pro fat only


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Nobs out?....I'll only take enough out to win lads don't worry


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Looks good to me mate I would be tempted on non work out days to replace the first meal for just pro fat only


Yeh good shout. I'll prob make w.e no carbs at all and take a meal out


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

plennty nuts will be consumed i see...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like a plan! Make sure you get a cheat day in, or atleast a cheat meal once a week. Otherwise you'll top yourself its gonna get repetative!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> plennty nuts will be consumed i see...


u know me mate....cant get enough


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Looks like a plan! Make sure you get a cheat day in, or atleast a cheat meal once a week. Otherwise you'll top yourself its gonna get repetative!


iv NEVER dieted without a cheat day at the end of the week. gonna try not to cheat at all.....quicker i get down to 10%ish the quicker i can start bulking again lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv NEVER dieted without a cheat day at the end of the week. gonna try not to cheat at all.....quicker i get down to 10%ish the quicker i can start bulking again lol


what % you think your at now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> what % you think your at now?


prob 20%ish mate but no idea, holding ALOT of water atm. there will be a massive change in the first 3weeks as when i do cardio 'properly' it just melts off me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> prob 20%ish mate but no idea, holding ALOT of water atm. there will be a massive change in the first 3weeks as when i do cardio 'properly' it just melts off me lol


good stuff mate, look forward to seeing the changes.

1rip should do you well too, is that test/tren/mast?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv NEVER dieted without a cheat day at the end of the week. gonna try not to cheat at all.....quicker i get down to 10%ish the quicker i can start bulking again lol


Jank its better to have atleast a cheat meal to kick start your metabolism...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> good stuff mate, look forward to seeing the changes.
> 
> 1rip should do you well too, is that test/tren/mast?


yeh test tren mast. also stuck wether to use 1or2ml of t400 along side it, too much test will prob overpower it?

that would be like

1g test

200mg tren

200mg mast

a week!

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> Jank its better to have atleast a cheat meal to kick start your metabolism...


yeh mate cant say i have much confidence in myself to not have atleast 1 in the week :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mate watch me ENVY u to fhk when u go from 20% to 12% in 8 weeks with DNP.

Ill honestly come find you and fcuking murder you!:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh test tren mast. also stuck wether to use 1or2ml of t400 along side it, too much test will prob overpower it?
> 
> that would be like
> 
> ...


Whats in 1rip? is it test/tren/mast at 100/75/75?

Trust me nothing could overpower tren :thumb:

but i think 1ml of t400 would be fine tbh.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds good. fat just falls off eh! 1rip good?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> sounds good. fat just falls off eh! 1rip good?


never used it mate....fingers crossed lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Whats in 1rip? is it test/tren/mast at 100/75/75?
> 
> Trust me nothing could overpower tren :thumb:
> 
> but i think 1ml of t400 would be fine tbh.


Testosterone Propionate 70mg/ml Trenbelone Acetate 65mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate 65mg/ml


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Testosterone Propionate 70mg/ml Trenbelone Acetate 65mg/ml Drostanolone Propionate 65mg/ml


so you'll be taking about 210/195/195? I'd just use 1ml of the test400 tbh. The mast should add nicely to the tren though! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> mate watch me ENVY u to fhk when u go from 20% to 12% in 8 weeks with DNP.
> 
> Ill honestly come find you and fcuking murder you!:laugh:


you'll enjoy reading 3weeks into the cut that im giving up and gonna keep bulking LOL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll enjoy reading 3weeks into the cut that im giving up and gonna keep bulking LOL


who would do something like that :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> who would do something like that :whistling:


PMSL oh yeh....fukin part timer


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

cant bulk forever lawd.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> cant bulk forever lawd.


says who?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

well ive had a great day out of a job now !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> says who?


your right.

Bear mode, 20 stn, 28% Bf. hoorar.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> well ive had a great day out of a job now !


whaaat!...gutted for ya bud, wtf happened?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> whaaat!...gutted for ya bud, wtf happened?


sh1t sales job didn't do enough business in 6 months so out of the door!

id already told them the accounts they have given me were crap and i would need to find new ones which takes time but no one listens, exactly the same reason why the got rid of the guy before me, i was fairly irate in the meeting we had but wasted my breath really....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> sh1t sales job didn't do enough business in 6 months so out of the door!
> 
> id already told them the accounts they have given me were crap and i would need to find new ones which takes time but no one listens, exactly the same reason why the got rid of the guy before me, i was fairly irate in the meeting we had but wasted my breath really....


sounds like your better off out of there mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> sh1t sales job didn't do enough business in 6 months so out of the door!
> 
> id already told them the accounts they have given me were crap and i would need to find new ones which takes time but no one listens, exactly the same reason why the got rid of the guy before me, i was fairly irate in the meeting we had but wasted my breath really....


so man&muscle is no more then? wtf's with today....thats u and IB out of jobs! hope it works out buddy, sure you'll sort sumin out soon. ill start paying for the sex from now if it'll help?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> so man&muscle is no more then? wtf's with today....thats u and IB out of jobs! hope it works out buddy, sure you'll sort sumin out soon. ill start paying for the sex from now if it'll help?


no mate manandmuscle is mine i had another job as well as it doesnt provide enough income on its own

it was at least paying the bills and the rent etc now i have no ide what to do the website needs to sell ten time what it is to make a living out of it

ok i guess i should charge you a few quid! 

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> sounds like your better off out of there mate


i hated it anyway mate like banging your head against a brick wall 5 days a week but at least it was income!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Meal 2


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rite c0ck von dee

What's happnin big boy I have started a new journal if your interested but to be honest it's a journal of fat and water and maybe a bit of training

A fvckin starving gonna have a chicken kebab with salad of course!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jan man, I want to read it all to catch up...but I'd be here all night. Hope the training is going ace mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Rite c0ck von dee
> 
> What's happnin big boy I have started a new journal if your interested but to be honest it's a journal of fat and water and maybe a bit of training
> 
> A fvckin starving gonna have a chicken kebab with salad of course!


U ain't seen fat and water buddy until u set your eyes on my end cycle pics lol....which is now. Stick a link to new journal up mate x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Jan man, I want to read it all to catch up...but I'd be here all night. Hope the training is going ace mate


Good to hear from ya buddy, how's the shudder? Trainings going very well....but I look a fukin mess ATM PMSL strongish tho lol x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> U ain't seen fat and water buddy until u set your eyes on my end cycle pics lol....which is now. Stick a link to new journal up mate x


A link who do you think i am bill fvckin gates I am computer spazzing number 2 after ten bob tony


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rite men here's the end fat/watery product-


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197085-craigyboys-2nd-time-round.html

Fvck knows how I managed that


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Braw pair of tits on ye big boy

Looking big defo holding more muscle and size, you look hungry though xx


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done mate now time to cut! U waiting till Monday?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll do measurements tomoro morning as it was a.m cold I done the first ones.

Current weight- 107kg (up20kg)

Lifts are all way way up- look back at training for rough idea.

Overall cycle has been fantastic...abit spotty and I'm a bit hairier and I'v got the shortest fuse on earth lol (bit I'm Scottish so would be strange if i didn't).

Must admit I can't wait to cut! Get rid of these hamster cheeks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Braw pair of tits on ye big boy
> 
> Looking big defo holding more muscle and size, you look hungry though xx


Cheers lover, burd loves my t!ts lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Well done mate now time to cut! U waiting till Monday?


Yeh got a p!shup tomoro so will be my last blowout Sunday before the pain starts lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice ! Great! Now cut!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nice ! Great! Now cut!


cheers bro


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just done my final measurments (not done them in ages so was quite surprised)-

starting stats-

6'2"

age-25

weight - 14st7 (was 14.4 start of the month)

waist - 34"

chest - 42"

bi- 15.5" :crying:

end of cycle stats-

6'2"

age-25

weight - *16.9 stone*

waist - *39"* :crying:

chest - *49"*

bi- *18.25"*

legs- didnt take my kecks off but there p!sh 

all measurements taken a.m cold (start & finish)

start-










finish-










roll on monday


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good to hear from ya buddy, how's the shudder? Trainings going very well....but I look a fukin mess ATM PMSL strongish tho lol x


Getting there with the shoulder mate, back to shoulder pressing and front raises but the side raise and one arm rows are still a bit funky. Shin splints are what's killing me now 

look a mess? Must be turning English :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fat cvnt, 39" waist...

massive improvement though, 2 stone in 4 months, very impressive!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good gains there fella!

Added you on ps3 too, i won't make you cry too much ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good gains there fella!
> 
> Added you on ps3 too, i won't make you cry too much ok?


lol cheers bud, ill have to get involved heavily again...roll on BO2!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's yer handle on ps3 gayvondee?

And what ye play?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> What's yer handle on ps3 gayvondee?
> 
> And what ye play?


Handle? User *JANIKvonD*

Play anything and everything  x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Handle? User *JANIKvonD*
> 
> Play anything and everything  x


Am sh!t at everything if I beat you it's probably my 12 year old boy playing


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You alive after your pish up?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You alive after your pish up?


Barely mate x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Barely mate x


Morning mate hows the head? Hehe  Yeah iv been watching silently h34r:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Morning mate hows the head? Hehe  Yeah iv been watching silently h34r:


bit better today mate, just pumped myself full of vits & t3 and tucking into my greek yougurt/mixed nuts/dried mixed fruit atm...1st meal of cut!

hows urs going


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> bit better today mate, just pumped myself full of vits & t3 and tucking into my greek yougurt/mixed nuts/dried mixed fruit atm...1st meal of cut!
> 
> hows urs going


Mines going VERY good check it out mate But keep at it mate ! Its so worth it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yan post up a rough day plan for your cut.. with cardios.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yan post up a rough day plan for your cut.. with cardios.


iv not worked out the macros mate....but-

5.30am-on waking...1hr fasted walk/jog/cycle/cross trainer (or whatever i want)

100mg T3/1000mg vitc/100mg zinc/2x multi V

6.30am- meal 1, 2 slice burgen/ 4whole eggs scrambled/ 30g whey in water

9.30am- meal 2, 200g natural yogurt/small handfull mixed nuts/small handfull mixed dried fruit/30g whey

12.30pm- meal 3, 60g whey/ handfull mixed nuts

3.30pm- meal 4, 150g chicken/50g brown rice/30g whey

7.00pm- meal 5, (PWO) 90g whey/40g dextrose/15g glute

8.00pm- meal 6, chicken or steak with a load of veggies

10.00pm- meal 7, 60g whey/handfull mixed nuts

400mg DNP/1000mg vit c/100mg zinc.. before bed

workout- mon/wed/fri (will be the same as normal)

cardio- 1hr am everyday (might take w.e off) & 1/2hr every night (including after workouts)

will tweek here and there mate once i figure out the macros....unless u want to work it out for me 

handfull nuts = 25g roughly....same with mixed fruit

- - - Updated - - -

oh and remember ill be on 600mg/200mg/200mg test/tren/mast


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Always good to get a handful of nuts :lol:

Diet looks good. why the natural yoghurt? Whats it like macro wise, never considered it before! Decent for protein?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Always good to get a handful of nuts :lol:
> 
> Diet looks good. *why the natural yoghurt?* Whats it like macro wise, never considered it before! Decent for protein?


because it tastes nice.. :lol: good fat source mate,

per 100g

4.5g pro

6.5g carb

11.0g fat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> because it tastes nice.. :lol: good fat source mate,
> 
> per 100g
> 
> ...


Decent. Gonna get some today, might blend up some milk, yoghurt and whey. Possibly some peanut butter too, that could be a winner.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Decent. Gonna get some today, might blend up some milk, yoghurt and whey. Possibly some peanut butter too, that could be a winner.


get a big bucket from lidl for cheep as fuk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get a big bucket from lidl for cheep as fuk


Cheers mate ill have a gander


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

link to new cutting journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/197398-janikvonds-cutting-chub-2-a.html


----------

